# Orange Spotters



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Kitten 1 - what a fab orange smiley!!! Just wish I had a colour printer at home. Thanks for giving us something else orange to focus on. I'm off shopping tomorrow to try and find some orange smiley stickers.

Bokbabe - how are you today? I'm one day behind, and really struggling with the 2ww. Have convinced myself that AF is on the way, but still a bit excited in case I actually make it to the end of the 2ww.

Hope anyone reading has a good evening and sweet orangey dreams!!!!


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

It's magic!!
I had no idea how much power a simple spot could have.
Since reading this thread, any time I get down, I see an orange spot in front of my eyes. As simple as that.
No fancy printous, no orange crocs (do they exist?), no orange t-shirts - too easyjet so I've never bought one in my life, and can't get out shopping now! But it doesn't matter. 

When I'm down I see...... Orange Spot before my eyes!
It has changed my attitude. I'm not miserable this cycle.
Oh thank you, Orange Spot!!!!!!

Luck to you all


Love
Kate
xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies.

    AF arriving as I expected.  Brown discharge this am, just like usual (sorry for tmi).  I am    .

Good luck to everyone else still on their 2ww.  I hope miracles happen for you all.  XXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh julie hun im sooo sorry!!!         xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Julie - so sorry hun   
Take care of yourself

Sharon xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about your AF arriving   

Look after yourself, thinking of you, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

MV/Shabba/Special Mum

Thanks for the  . I'm less emotional about it today, but crippled with AF pains which is a bit horrible. Actually think I might have twisted an ovary this morning getting out of bed (if that's poss) which is very uncomfortable.

Just returned from a children's party for my friends daughter, which was as difficult as expected - pregnant ladies and newborns galore!!!

Still .... better luck next month eh!?

Hopefully my orange wristband will arrive by then, and I'm gonna "lady muck" it next time like "Letitbe" recommended on another thread.

Hope you all have good weekends. XXX   &  to everyone.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Hi girls

I had a very stressful day and feeling very tired and sad!!

im 7dpo (if i ovulated last sat) and im praying baby is being fertilised and snuggling in now!! I hope the stress and upset hasnt effected this as i know this is causing me even more worry!

Im going to go to bed early tonight and try to rest

Hope u all have had a better day and hope u enjoy tomorrow xxxxx_


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good morning ladies and in particular Specialmum as it looks like nobody else is about at weekends.

Sorry to hear that you had such a stressful day yesterday, and that you were sad and tired.   I hope you had a good night's sleep and that's making you feel better today. Hopefully today won't be stressful for you, and as it's Sunday, I hope you will get some time to rest and put your feet up.  I would have blown you some bubbles, but I see that you've got to 2008, which is a lovely number to stay at. 

My AF arrived properly last night (no surprise), so now it's finally here I'm just trying to think positive for next time.

Happy Sunday's to you & any other ladies who are about today. XXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Hi julie

Thank you for the thought of the bubbles, i have recieved one since...not sure if i should request to have it removed or just go with the flow and recieve as much luck as poss 

I did have agood night sleep after going to bed at 1am lol Just needed some time to relax so dh and i sat and watched "sweet home albanama" Which was nice as its a real chick movie lol

Feeling abit better, trying to remain positive!! Got all my orange smilies smiling at me from my monitor!!    Have u found any yet?? I cant remember where i got them now..it would have been a stationary place or an art shop  If i see them again i'll let u know lol

Well im 8dpo today woo hoo lol Feeling strange, had this thing for cheese yesterday! I had cheese and beans on toast for lunch and a cheese and onion sandwich with cheese puff crisps for tea! 

Well have a good sunday and a wonderful week!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello SpecialMum ...

Wow, so you're not just an orange freak - but a cheese freak too! My dh is cheese mad too. We are just sitting down to cheese/ham/onion toasties - AF always makes me eat more! 

Didn't manage to find any orange smiley stickers, but to be honest I was so miserable on Friday I didn't hang around long at the shops. Bare minimum and then home to be sad.

"Sweet Home Alabama" is a brilliant chick flick - I was playing cards and stuffing my face with fudge and jelly babies till about 11pm last night. So much for early nights and eating well.   Still, when the AF is over I will start all over again. Actually, I've just ordered a book which someone on FF raved about - called "Inconcievable" - via Amazon. It's written by a lady who had a really high FSH level (like me), who was told she wouldn't conceive and made changes to her diet/lifestyle and ended up pregnant. It's supposed to be an inspirational read, so thought I'd give it a go. Have you heard of it?

8dpo - fingers crossed honey.      . Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better & hope that feeling stays with you.

I promise it wasn't be that give you the extra bubble - but didn't know you could have them removed? I guess it just means people out there love you honey. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend & next week too. XXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_ YUMMY ur lunch sounds soo yummy lol

If i see them stickers again i will buy u some and then i can arrange with u to post them!! You have been a good friend and support!!

Im awaiting for dh to come in cos im hungry and want speghetti bolognase with CHEESE!   If he doesnt come in soon im going to make it and eat it myself  

I keep thinking that our little one might be all snuggled by now, growing etc... it make me go all fuzzy lol

I dont blame u for eating sweeties hun, usually af makes me a carb magnet which is not good for me!!

I havent heard of the book but def going to look into it as as a pcos sufferer my levels are higer and it would be a comforting read.

Take care hun, im off to get my spag bowl with or with out dh!!   

Specialmum xxxx_


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

gatecrashing i know but wanna send you lotsa orange me dearies wishing that it brings you all the luck in the world from a fellow orange nutter 



         

xxx
​


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

SpecialMum - It was yummy - and I was good having a banana after (if you can ignore the Fudge I had after that ).

We had spag bol last night - with CHEESE on - just cheddar for me, but cheddar AND parmesan for DH. Enjoy yours!!!

Bless you for the offer of orange smileys - I am sure I can track some down locally, if I look closely. We actually have a really good stationers in the next town.

Keep going with that visualisation of your little one all snuggled up and loving it's Mummy already - I think positive visualisation is a BRILL thing to do. If nothing else, it's a positive way to spend your time. (Takes your mind off eating cheese, anyway ).

Hopefully that book will arrive later this week - will have a quick check and see if it looks worthwhile, though I think that anything with a positive slant might help me at the mo'.

Thank you too for helping to keep me sane this week. XX & 

cleg - thanks for all the orangey loveliness ...... gatecrash anytime if it's gonna be like that! X


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Spag bowl was YUMMY hehehe with cheese lol

I also made shepard's pie too for freezing!! Gosh im getting good at cooking 

I love the thought of my baby loving me already thank u!!

We used wholemeal pasta so am trying to be good but finished it off with acouple of small choc chip cookies    We are a right pair lol

Hope the book is good!

Take care hun, keep in touch xxxx_


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Julie Wilts, Specialmum and Cleg,

Reading all the posts about the lovely food has made me very hungry  

I hope you're feeling a little better Julie Wilts and you deserve to eat sweets and lots of cheese at the moment  

Have you had any symptoms at all Specialmum? I am day 5 post et and like you I am hoping and praying that our little embryos are snug and warm and love it in there although to be honest we had a very unexpected stressful few days  day 2 and 3 and I was really worried incase everything would be affected. I'm much calmer now thanks to FF and still hopeful    

I have no real signs - a few twinges which is probably more to do with my ovaries I suppose but otherwise nothing new  

Cleg, I laughed at your name because I have a sister whom we have called 'Clegg' for years, shes used to it now    It made me chuckle   Thanks for the lovely orangeness, I have been wearing my orange necklace over these last few days too. Julie Wilts how do you order the orange wrist bands? I couldn't find the link  

I'm back to work tomorrow after being off all week so hopefully it will take my mind off things for a bit  

I realise this has turned into an essay - sorry about that, take care all and happy Sunday eve, MV


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

here you go MV for the wristbands

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42327.0

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi MV

Im doing this naturally with a very hopful ovulation surge lol  Im 8dpo and im sooo tired!  Had the twinges earlier on actually but also put it down to ovaries..they settled after 5/6 dpo.  I still have sensitive nipples but its the tiredness that is strong for me!  Im not a person who gives into afternoon naps but so far i have been and sleeping well at night.  Also if i dont take things easy i go dizzy...I too have had some very stressful and upsetting days which i pray has no ill effects.

Keep us posted!!  xxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Special Mum - well how bizarre!!! We just had shepherds pie for tea - and guess what I grated on top of the fluffy mashed potatoe ..... (no, not a finger of Fudge) ... yep, cheese!!!  At DH's request, and it was actually yummy. Good for you - cooking in advance to freeze, I just cook day to day (but I'm sad enough to plan my week's menu in advance), and freeze any leftovers.

Cleg - Thanks for posting the link for the wristbands - typical me to rave about something, then not give people all the info! 

MV - Thanks, yes I'm feeling a bit better today - just got on with things, turned to FF for some friendly support (thanks Specialmum) & been domesticated. Just trying to decide whether to polish off the leftover trifle from yesterday? Was sorry to hear you had some stressful days, but don't worry honey, I'm sure those little embryo's will just cling on tighter. I'm almost scared to talk about my first pg in case I upset people, but I had been REALLY sick (i.e. in a wheelchair) for a few months before I got my BFP and I still was ok (mc her twin at 6.5wks) but still ended up with my dd. If it's gonna happen, I believe it will. Just keep turning to us orange nutters to keep you laughing and thinking positive.    

I'm at work tomorrow/Tues so my posts will be limited to the evenings (I'm sure I'll have withdrawal symptoms during work though).

This is an essay as well now .... hope you didn't fall asleep reading it Specialmum.

Have lovely evenings ladies, and sweet dreams. XX  &


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_ zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz...What? ....What? im not sleeping honestllllllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!        

I cant help it hun, im so tired! my mum called at 6pm and i was yawning all the way through! 

You do make me laugh... finger of fudge on shepards pie..mmm? 

I will have to wait for pay day before i can get a braclet..  But will get one!!

my boobs seem to have grown again  Seem more rounded... still got sore nipples 

Im def more emotional at mo one min snappy then the next crying my eyes out.. Very strange.

We have to remain        !!!!

Will miss our chats hun, will be looking forward to catching up tomorrow evening lol

Have a good day at work, xxxxx_


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Girls you are wonderful, thanks so much  

I'm feeling better today and as you say Julie Wilts if it's meant to be it will   I can't believe how ill you must have been, you poor thing,   it's amazing what other people have been through and still come out the other side. I felt so sorry for myself when I had all the 'cyst' surgery but its nothing compared to what you or I suppose other people have been through, I hope you are truly well again now  

That's great Specialmum re the natural ovulation cycle and all those 'symptoms' sound like a good sign.       I know we're advised to try not to read into them too much but it's so hard not to   I have no symtoms  other than the twinges I have had since eve of ET and a little nausea since I've been on the progynova, no sore boobs at all let alone an increase in size which I must say would be very, very welcome and might mean I could lose the extra-padded bra at least for a while!        

Hope you're doing well Cleg I'm off to purchase my orange wristband, chat soon and thanks again girls, heres to lovely calm, positive days ahead


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good evening ladies

Managed to survive the day without FF - nearly a whole 24hours actually!!! Thank goodness I can get my "fix" tonight tho! 

MV - Glad to hear you are feeling better tonight. I hope I didn't sound like a cow with the comment about "if it's meant to be it will". It was kind of directed at myself rather than you. Like I said I hope your little embies just cling tighter to you when you're stressed.  My "poorliness" a few years ago was a bit scary at the time, but I now believe that all the time off work and taking care of myself was what allowed my dd to be conceived (I wouldn't recommend getting that sick for it, but I was much too "busy" before). Reading everyone's histories of treatments makes me realise that I've not really been through anything yet.  to you all!

SpecialMum - Hope I didn't bore you unconscious yesterday rather than just sleep, coz you've not posted since. Everything ok? The fingers of fudge topping/shepherds pie thing reminded me of an old "Friends" episode - Jennifer Aniston tried to make a shepherds pie, but turned over the recipe book page half way through and made half a shepherds pie and half a trifle. Yuck!!!   

  ,   ,    &    to you all. XXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Oh yes i remember that friends episode!!! Atleast joey enjoyed it lol

Im fine, had a really good day, went to my gp this afternoon and she said it does seem i ovulated looking at the Lh hormone so its all wait wait wait lol

Im just on here quickly as im very tired! 

Will catch up some more tomorrow xxxxxx_


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to hear you had a good day honey. Still tired eh?        

I'm only tired because of the hideous weather which kept me awake from 4.15am.

Anyway, sweet dreams honey. Catch up tomorrow. XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone about tonight, or have you read some of my other posts and realised I'm being a  bunny tonight?
XX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sending (((hugs))) Julie ~ just seen your post on the other thread.....i'm sorry you can't do your cycle next month.

If you're going to ttc naturally next month you can join the ttc naturally 2ww thread too:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130890.0

Just realised what your name means.....I was born in Wilts 

Take care hun, Lizzy xxx

ps sent some bubbles too


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy B - for the post & bubbles.  I actually wish I had thought of my "name" for longer than 2 seconds .... bit of a lame choice really, but a few others I tried were already taken.  Never mind.... I'm Julie Wilts now.... not born and bred, but since I was 4 anyway.

Off to soak in a warm bath.  XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I was just thinking that today.....wish I had thought up a really fabulous user name instead of my very dull one 

Hope you get more sleep tonight,

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi hun!!

So sorry ive not been on, been for a lie down.... Woke up and went to loo and had some orange spotting!!!  Not sure if cantesen pessary can cause it as i inserted one last night...or i might have caught myself as dh and i was feeling for my cervics lol

Feeling very worried!! Im 10dpo today.. 

Also won a orange handbag off ebay today too...

Missed u hun

hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Firstly - hello to anyone else checking the thread. 

SpecialMum - Sorry I missed you last night too. Sorry to hear you were worried last night, and I couldn't offer any support. 10dpo!!! I am still sending up lots of  &  for you. Stay  honey - this could be your miracle month! 

Orange spotting, orange handbag ..... I'm just waiting for my orange wristband to arrive so I can be constantly orange!!! 

I was such a sad-sack last night - still gutted that the clinic can't do our procedure this month, but I'm just gonna have to accept it, get on with life and we might even try to get away for the Easter weekend now (if we can find anything below £300!).

Off to the hospital with dd today, which promises to be a long and trying experience!

Catch up later hun. XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Anyone out there in orange world  

Back from hospital (which actually went well - well the travelling went ok at least).

Checked in to see if there were any replies to my post .... nothing..... where are you all today?

MV - How are you today honey?

XXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

im sort of here, ive been waiting for clinic to call back since 1pm so feeling rather inpatient now lol

Good to hear app went well hun, sorry im not trying to ignore u xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello honey.

Sorry you are waiting on the clinic .... it always seems likes AGES when I wait for mine to call back .... I'm a terrible clock watcher sometimes.  I'd probably only give them another 5 minutes before I called back, because I guess they close at 5-ish don't they?  

I feel like a right selfish cow today, for not asking yesterday what sort of accident my consultant had.  It's been bothering me since I spoke to them that I didn't ask what had happened (too busy being self involved at the time).  Hope he's OK, coz he's very sweet.

I know there's nothing "between the lines" of your message, but are OK?  Don't come across as positive and funny as you usually are - I am here for unburdening if I can help.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummm u didnt use orange font 

I am a bit flat today cos im worried whats happening in my body, i was hoping to get some reasurraning words from the con earlier and instead been sitting here all day worrying lol

Dh has taken this bad too and so he isnt really being there for me but i can understand, just hard not to have a hug u know...

I am looking forward to my new bag coming.. and obviously its still good if this is af coming cos it happened naturally rather than using provera but at 11dpo im was so hoping and still are that im heading for a BFP lol

I dont know what the con will say or what they can do but its always nicer to have a expert tell u its going to be ok and this is normal etc than sit here worrying what if etc...Which of course i am lol

Yes the clinic shuts at 5pm!!! The receptionist said (when i called back) that she would proberely call at end of clinic between 4:30-5pm so the time is ticking away!! and im scared she wont call at all .

So got my self in a pickle!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow - I must be in a pickle to if I forgot to "go orange" - it's because I've "lost" 2 posts today and I'm hitting post quickly before they vanish. 

So sorry you are feeling so "flat" today honey. It's tough being so "body aware" - feeling all these things happening, but not knowing what it is. [fly]         [/fly]

DH's - well ...... the old saying "can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em". They kind of don't know what to do/say and often I just go into my shell and my dh just doesn't know how to react. Sometimes I just want to be held, sometimes I want to be left alone. My DH and I are actually so much closer since all our tests and treatment -but I know he doesn't really understand my emotions and my feelings that this is "my" problem.

I hope the orange bag helps to put a big  on your face. Ooooh - guy on tv in lovely ORANGE t-shirt!!

Nearly got lured into buying a big box of jaffa cakes today, just coz they said "smashing orangey bit" on them (yes, I AM THAT SAD!).

Hurry up clinic and put SM's mind at rest. XXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just cant believe whats happened!!

Called back clinic cos still hadnt heard back and they gone home!!!!

Ive waitied since 1pm!

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

How RUDE IS THAT!!!!! I sometimes wonder if the clinic's realise just how important a phone call is for us ladies?

So sorry honey. Let me be stressed for you, and you just pass it over to me. You need to try and keep all chilled out, but I can  it off at yoga tonight. Go on ... pass that stress over .... I can take it for you .....

Go surround yourself with orange honey. XXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls and apologies that it seems like so long since I've been on here, everything has been a bit chaotic and I was having withdrawal symptoms     

Sorry to hear about your worries Specialmum, this is just so difficult.   as my family say to me when I'm feeling low just try to keep visualising holding your little bundle and keep hoping, I really hope things work out for you                

Julie Wilts reading through your posts I'm sorry you were lonely and I hope you're doing ok today   I'm glad all went well with your daughter's hospital appointment. Sorry to hear your treatment can't go ahead this month and fingers crossed it will soon  

I have been having some problems with the cyclogest pessaries since Sat really and it just seemed to be getting worse so I had to go up to the clinic today to get everything checked out. If things don't improve within the next few days then I'll have to switch to injections.   Anyway its been kind of playing on my mind and I just hope with all the other things that have happened since Et that it isn't a bad sign.  

Hopefully things will look brighter for everyone in the morning  

Hi Lizzie B and Cleg hope you're well, take care MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

MV - Thanks for the flower & hugs. Hospital appointment went well as in the getting there etc, but diagnosis wasn't 100% great, but not too bad. She has problems walking when tired and complains of ankle pains. We saw a lovely Paediatric Physiotherapist who says she is pigeon toed, bow legged and super, super loose limbed. She has some exercises to do, and will need to wear shoes nearly all the time (inc. indoors). BUT - she's still 100% perfect in my biased eyes.

Well Yoga wasn't quite as fab as usual - found out that one of our ladies is pg - which reduced me to tears (good job the lights were out and only by candlelight!). In the 13 years that I've done my yoga it's only been me in the class who's been pg, and just typical that when I get the IF diagnosis - POP - there's a pg lady there to "unbalance" me. She was right in front of me so I could pretty much constantly see that cute little bump. Must go and give myself another hefty kick up the a***!!!!

We did some chakra work tonight and I focused strongly on the orange sacral chakra, sending out lots of positive energy to us all. Hope you felt it!   Hope this doesn't make me sound too mad! (Well, more than usual anyway!).

SpecialMum - I'm thinking about you honey, and hoping you are OK. I hope that tomorrow you get to speak to your consultant, and they can give you some reassurance.    

Sweet orangey dreams ladies. XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Specialmum - been thinking about you lots today. Did you get in touch with the clinic ok today, and how are you feeling? Did the orange handbag arrive yet? My "inconceivable" book arrived today but haven't had a chance to check it out yet.

MV - Hope things are improving with the pessaries so you don't have to start on the injections. I am so  of the ladies who have to inject themselves. I am such a wimp.

Still waiting for my orange wristband to arrive - I sure need something to make me feel more positive at the moment.

LizzyB and Cleg - Hello too!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi fellow Orange bees

Well im so sorry im not about much but my af came and its very heavy and im in alot of pain and the clinic isnt listening to me and just wants me to go ahead with the provera which makes no sense at all. 

Julie my bag came this morning, its fab!! I will upload a pic in the gallery for u to see tomorrow!!

My parents are going shopping for me tomorrow lol they are being very supportive and poor dh is vvery dissapointed too so we are hugging lots and just trying to get through this.

I will be better in a few days when the af goes and be back on here with my cheery self lol

Take care

hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello to anyone looking into the world of orangeness....

MV - Hope you are ok honey, thinking about you.  

Morning Specialmum - you are a night owl - 0237hrs .....

So sorry to hear your AF came and has been so awful.    Mine was terrible this month too - so uncomforable and heavy. I don't know if mine is due to an IUI - not sure if that can make any difference? 

So sorry your clinic aren't supporting you either.    

We are a couple of sad bunnies at the moment aren't we. Hopefully when our AF has gone (mines nearly done), our "happy hormones" will kick in, and the power of orange will help us to be mad and cheerful again. 

Look forward to seeing your handbag - glad you are pleased with it - still waiting for the wristband.... my "Inconceivable" book arrived yesterday and I've already read the first chapter. If my dd wasn't sick today and was at nursery, I think I would abandon all the housework and just read it all. It seems very good already - very, very similar to my situation - and I can't wait to find out what she does.

Well, I hope you sleep in after your night time posting, and your AF eases up a little today. 

Take care honey. XXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Girlies

Can I jump back onto this board? AF found her way to me yesterday and what a witch she is being 

Trying to keep it together after my BFN on wednesday, but fell apart last night. Think I was hanging onto a little shred of hope that, if AF didn't come, I was still in with a chance 

I am trying to remain strong on my cycle buddies board, as they have all been a massive support and they are all at such crucial stages in their tx's, that I don't want to bring them down.

Hey *Julie, MV and Specialmum*, hope you're all ok  Sorry for the me post!

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Bokbabe, welcome to the orangeness again.

SO, SO sorry to hear your AF arrived .... I keep falling apart this last week, and PLEASE don't apologise for the ME post - all mine seem to have been ME posts this week. We are happy to read and support wherever we can.

I know what you mean about trying not to bring other people down ... I'm so conscious that I've been a right miserable moo this week, but I still have lots and lots of hope for everyone else.

Sending you lots of  &  and hope you feel stronger soon (well, that goes for all of us!).

XXXXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Julie, bokbabe and Mv

Well julie did u look in gallery at my bag hun?? What do u think??

I did have a lie in but i was just so uncomfortable i didnt get much sleep...Bokbabe so sorry ur af came too hun..life can be a  sometimes 

Like Julie says we must try to remain positive even in times we wish we could hide under the duvet lol We will get there one day and when we do we will be the happiest mummies around lol

                                                  

So Chins up and big smiles!!

Hugs

Specialmum xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I have handbag envy (and my dh bought me a beautiful Radley bag for Xmas with orange bits on it - to cheer me up, bless him), but a totally orange bag ... it's GORGEOUS! (Can't find a green with envy smiley ).

I wasn't feeling at all happy about today - with your news and Zoie's, and still feeliing  with my AF, but it's turned out OK so far. Kept dd off nursery due to asthma/bad chest but she's been ok. My Bruv is visiting from the US for the weekend and I didn't expect to catch any time with him, but we went out for breakfast (mmmmm, first fried breakfast in months) then a brief look round Sainsburys, followed by some "Wii" time at home. Then just as he left, dh came home early from work. If dd would just go to sleep it would look like an OK day. If only I could make the ironing pile vanish before it topples off the ironing board. 

Right then ... as SM says .... lets all try to lift those chins up and start making each other laugh again - feel like I haven't laughed in a week. It might just help our bodies to do the right thing next month (laughter is supposed to be the best medicine).

Lots of  &  to everyone. XXXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

I reckon that'll do for "green with envy" Julie!! What d'ya think?


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

That'll do, but they are a bit scary !!!  Like me when I used to have "mornings after"!


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just popping in to say hello!  

Hope everything alright with you, will pop in and post later.

MV x


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good evening ladies,

Had a chance to read all your posts now and I'm so sorry to hear that your af arrived Specialmum, sending you lots of good wishes and hope you'll fell a little better soon,   

I haven't been feeling too great today to be honest and I think my af is definitely onway. I am now day 10pt and I have had some drops of pinky blood today and have had quite strong af pains and symtoms since last night.       I just feel now that it must be over for us this time and if I feel that af is on its way  

i hope you're doing well Julie and hello to everyone else, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

MV - Evening honey. So sorry to hear you haven't been feeling too great today.   I am  &  that it's not your AF - we need someone on this thread to have some FAB news this week. I will keep sending lots of   that it's not, and your body is just tricking you. 

SpecialMum - Thinking of you honey and hoping you aren't in so much pain tonight. Have you spoken to the clinic again, after they were difficult earlier?  When do you think you will get your first trip out with the "bag of orangey gorgeousness"?   

Well, I've cheered up a bit (thank goodness for that you are probably thinking) ... I've been such a  this week. I finally booked somewhere for us to stay over the Easter weekend and I am SO excited at the thought of getting away for a few days. We only had a week away last year on the Isle of Wight and the weather sucked! We had a couple of cheap weekends away where I work (no, I don't work at a school/shop/garden centre), I work at Center Parcs . I've been searching the i/net for the last few days and drawn blanks everywhere - either nothing available/too expensive/no heating, but finally booked something today. Even if the weather is pants, it will be fab to get a change of scene and routine. If I'm lucky and ovulate 3 months running, it might be towards the end of that weekend, so I will be packing my orange t shirt & jumper - just hope my wristband arrives in time.

Well, I'm off to soak in the bath, and read another couple of chapters of "inconceivable". Hope you have sweet dreams and lots of restful sleep. XXXXXXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]      Hellloooooooooo      [/fly]

My orange bag is gourgeous and i took it out yesterday!! I also Got up washed my hair, added the make up, wore some nice clothes and felt GOOOOOOOOD! 

Sod the Af im not having this black cloud hanging over me!

So i went out and got some "mmmmmm" looks from some men which even though im happily married made me feel nice lol

Showed off bag to parents... bless my dad he gave me the biggiest hug! Mum had made chocolate cake so we said stuffing our faces and drinking tea while we chatted for ages as we were all on a sugar high   

I did two loads of washing, made dinner and tidied the house up!!! 

So im not going to spend my days mooping about, no point! Getting jiggy with it while my music plays loud and bassy lol

Af is still heavy and obviously not pleasent but im just going to get on with it and then it will be all over and i can get jiggy with dh   

So girls lots of                     AND                  To u all!!!!

*MV* ~ I really hope af is keeping clear and u are experiencing the early onset of pregnancy!! We are all here for u hun xxxxx

*Bokbabe* ~ Hi ya!!! What scary faces lol how are u hun What about this one.... 


*Julie* ~ Hope u enjoy ur book, and ur bath lol have a wonderful weekend and look forward to us chatting lots more soon xxxxx



Right im off, lots of hugs and happiness to u all

_ Special Mum xxx _


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Specialmum - How FABULOUS to hear from you and hear you sounding so upbeat.   

Glad you took your new bag on an outing yesterday, and that you made a huge effort, which resulted in some appreciation from the other sex. No matter how much you adore your dh it's always lovely to get approving looks isn't it  Since my diagnosis of early menopause I have felt about 10 years older, and I'm sure I look different already. I try really hard not to look too frumpy, but sometimes (on wet days like today) it's hard not to just put on the flat shoes and the waterproof jacket! Off out tonight for my Bruv's birthday meal, so I'm gonna be glamming up too! Doesn't happen often, so I'm looking forward to it. Gonna be catching up with some friends we've not seen in a while too.

Your parents sound fab - very supportive & chocolate cake bakers too!!!! Mmmmmm!!! You've obviously been busy - that's just how I coped with my af - lots of chores. I was super busy this morning, so managed to chill a bit this pm.

Getting jiggy with it eh?! Was that round your orange handbag        

Book is really good so far - on about chapter 5. Her initial FSH was 42 and she's got it down to late 20's. Mine was 21.6 at the last check. At the moment she's still clutching at straws for anything that might help her IF - dietary changes/yoga/colonic irigation/acupuncture/chinese medicine. I'm not sure what she's gonna find to be the magic answer, or whether it's a combination of them all. It's weird tho' coz lots of her thoughts are direct mirrors of mine.

The envy picture is brill - just like me when I saw that lovely orange bag yesterday!!   

I was checking out some information about "carnelian" semi precious stones this pm, coz they are orange. Might have to track some down.

So ladies, let's hope we are all in a more  place now, even with the AF's that arrived, and hope that we all have brilliant weekends.   ,   &  to us all.


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls, thanks so much for all your support        

We are tentatively hopeful again as there have been no further signs of bleeding last night or today so far and although I still have quite strong af type pains at times we are thinking positively until we know for sure (tues)         Whoever said this was a rollercoaster ride sure is right             

Specialmum, it was so lovelt to read your positive post and I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better      

I really admire you all, Specialmum, Julie Wilts and Bokbabe for picking yourselves up so quickly again      , I guess that is all you can do and just keep hoping, I'm glad you are all feeling more positive despite it being so hard      

I hope you are all having a lovely St. Patrick's weekend (from the Irish here!!!) and are treating yourselves to nice things - getting jiggy with Dh's, chocolate cakes, new handbags - anything really       

Take care, from a still hopeful MV    and/or


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well im up still again but i was babysitting lol

Had a rather big clot come out after some pain...hoping its not what i thought it might be but u know what its like..it was about a 50p and 5p together.. (Sorry if tmi)

Other than that im fine abit of a temp though 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

I was surrounded by orange last night - at my Bruv's birthday meal - one of our male friends wore an orange t-shirt and my b-i-l's g/f wore an orange jumper tunic with a white pashmina with orange dots on. ORANGE ENVY!!! It's taking me over!!!!!    

Specialmum - I hope you get a long lie in today then to make up for another late night. I didn't get to sleep till 12.30am and dd work up at 6.10am this am so I am already a bit sleepy! Sorry to hear about that clot honey - and don't worry about the tmi. Hope this won't be tmi - I don't want to upset people, but I wanted to try and reassure you after my experience. When I was pg with dd at 6.5wks I was having a bath and a v. small (no more than 5mm diameter) but strange "thing" came away whilst I was in the bath. I guessed straight away what it was and dh and I just howled. We called NHS Direct who said there was nothing we could do, but we described everything and they said m/c. We were advised, and went, to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Clinic at RUH Bath in the morning. After a scan (which was heartbreaking) they couldn't find anything and asked us to come back in a week to rescan. I couldn't wait that long (we were devastated), so went back in at the end of the week. It was a MIRACLE to still find one heartbeat - we were ELATED! So, we had been carrying twins and had lost one. I've had clots since which seem quite different (and bigger) than if it's a m/c so I hope yours was just a clot. I hope that temperature goes down and you start to feel better honey.              

The weirdest thing this week - my dd said "when I was in your tummy I had a sister" - she really couldn't know that at 6.5wks I'm sure, but it made all my hairs stand up, and made us wonder if we should ever tell her.

MV -      for you honey. I feel so strongly for you ladies who survive the whole 2ww, as I only had a week before AF arrived. I certainly didn't "pick myself up quickly" - I've been a terrible /  this month, but now the AF has finally packed her bags and bogged off I feel much better. 

Well, ladies, I might not get to post again today - off to my parents for my bruv's birthday lunch/tea today so would be a bit rude to take my laptop and spend all day on FF . Hope you all have fabulous Sunday's (and pre St Patrick's day). "Speak" soon. 's, 's & lots and lots of            to us all.


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Morning girls,

Specialmum, how are you feeling today? I hope you had some rest after your late night and yesterday's experiences and are doing ok today      

Julie Wilts, I feel I have maybe offended you by suggesting that you were able to pick youself up after af arrived and I really in no way meant to. I apologise if you were at all offended, I only meant to suggest how strong and positive you all were  as this so hard  

Hi Bokbabe and I hope you're having a great weekend, take care all, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MV - No offence taken honey, honestly! I was just surprised anyone thought I had been positive after all the "me" posts and . Would expect people to think I am a right miserable self centre moo! I am feeling much better now though.

Blowing you lots of bubbles so you know I'm not at all offended.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

I am still getting some pains (in my left ovary  ) and i woke with a headache again.

The bleeding has changed today after clot to slightly lighter and browny/red... So confused.

Am making an app with gp to discuss it and see what she thinks...

Thank u girls for all ur support, i wil be more up beat soon i promise...

Big hugs xxx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Girls

I'm feeling a bit better today after watching Beaches (chick flick with Bette Midler) last night and having a good old cry. It was good to get it out after all the emotions of last week. 

Glad to see you're surrounding yourself with *orange* *Julie*, I must admit that I was a bit narked at *orange* not working its magic for me and so I bought pink gerbera's for the first time in weeks!!  i'm sure I'll get myself back on the orange track soon! Sending you lots of   ref your twins story, it's amazing what your DD said, esp as it was so early on in your pg!

Ooh not long now *MV*, , sending you lots of    and   

*Specialmum*, hope your GP can put your mind at rest re the bleeding. Sending you lots of  

Thinking of you all,
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey fellow orange lovers,

Just wondering how you all are today? Bit of a  one for me today, so just a brief hello rather than the usual essay.

  &   to you all. Hope you have sweet dreams. XXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Girls, it's a little miracle, tested this morning and got a   I think we're both still in shock, can hardly believe it at all      

Sending you all lots of     and     and I hope you're all feeling a little better today, love MV


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*WOW MV...THAT'S GREAT NEWS  *          
       

Hugest Congrats to you and DH honey!  

Hey to *Specialmum and Julie*, hope you two are ok? 

I have a bit of news too... we are off to Norway for our first consultation on the 7th April! 
We are still only going to have tx in August, however Ryanair were doing flights for 0.01p and we could do with a long weekend away and so I thought SOD it, lets go!! 
It'll give us some thing to look forward to through the summer, so that can't be bad, can it?

Lots of love sent to you all,
Bok xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW MV congrats hun!!! Thats great news and u too bokbabe...Have a great break and fingers crossed for the appointment!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

[fly]        [/fly]

 How ABSOLUTELY fantastic!!!!! SOME POSITIVE ORANGE NEWS!!! I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU.

MV you must be on . Keep posting to let us know how things progress. XXXXXXX

Bokbabe - Off to Norway then ... very exciting too ..... and what a bargain!!!! We are going away this weekend and I'm REALLY excited about that. Weather is supposed to get really cold though, so maybe we'll be building snowmen, rather than sandcastles   

Specialmum - I'm worried about you honey. How are you? Have you been to see your GP yet? Sending you lots of  & .

Well everyone - my ORANGE wristband arrived today!!!! And, I went to our gift shop at work and bought a bracelet/necklace/nugget of Carnelian semi-precious stones which are ORANGE, and supposed to be good for positivity & balancing the sacral chakra. I'm hoping that lot's of ORANGE and  might give me a natural BFP this month.    

Well, take care everyone and sweet dreams.  &


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Keep reading this thread (I'm now converted to the wonders of orange!).

Just wanted to add my  to MV.   

x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

WendyD - Hello, and good luck for testing tomorrow.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww thank you Julie

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies who love orange .... where are you all .... we haven't posted for 2 days ..... need some more orangeness in my life.....

So .... my orange FF wristband arrived Tuesday and I've worn it constantly since. I bought an orange plant pot which is now in my front room looking fabulous. I also bought a Carnelian stone necklace/bracelet/tumble stone (all very cheap), but supposed to be good for balancing the sakral chakra and it's all orange too!!!! Still not managed to find any orange underwear. Going to pack my orange t-shirt/jumper for my long weekend away to see if it helps me to ovulate. Is that an orangey enough week?

So ... how are you all doing ....

WendyD - any news? I am     for some more good news for this thread. It's our turn I think .....

MV - Hope you aren't going to disappear on us - we'd love to know how you are getting on.

Bokbabe - Not long till Norway. 

SpecialMum - Hope you are feeling better today sweetheart. Still sending you lots of 's & 's too.

To anyone else reading - come join the world of mad orangeness!!!!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Julie

Still waiting for the big bad AF to show, day 29, usually about 26/27 days so who knows! Not trying to get excited about it yet though, had hugh variances in cycle lengths before!

Ohh orange wristbands, where can I get one of those from? Might as well add it to my collection of ruby, rose quartz and garnets and the   I've got blu tacked to my computer! It can all only help  

Where are you going for your weekend (soz if you've posted it before).

Hello to anyone else out there.

 and x x x

Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

WendyD

Know how you feel about cycle lengths - mine can vary from 21 to 33 days! It's hard to keep positive, without getting too excited or too down isn't it so I'll be super  for you.

Orange wristbands can be ordered from FF by visiting their http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42332.0 They are £4 each and mine only took a week to arrive.

I'm off to a little village just outside Bridport to a cottage which is part of some converted barns. Looks really nice on the website, so hope it's as good as it looks. I am just so excited to have a change of scene and to get away from the chores/routines of home. What are you up to this weekend? Hope it's not working .....


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya

Aww thank you Julie  

Thanks for the link, will get myself one ordered soon.

Weekend sounds lovely, hope you have a fab time 

No, no plans, just kick back and relax is the general plan and definitely NO working!

Enjoy your weekend

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy, if you become a Charter VIP I think they send you a wristband anyway .... did you just become a Charter VIP or am I being a bit slow today?   Actually, I'm always a bit slow ....  Well, I can't be that  all the time because I just fathomed out how to insert the link in my post. Pat myself on the back for that.

Hope you enjoy that relaxing weekend ... maybe you'll be out building snowmen! I'm looking forward to getting the log burner going, walks on the beach, long and leisurely breakfasts and maybe even a cuppa in bed with the newspaper! Everything that doesn't happen usually. Just wondering if DH will let me take the laptop so I can keep up with my FF ladies ...... I think he's probably most looking forward to me not taking it!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooo

Well i had some orange again this morning but not where i wanted it!  yep i had that strange orange cm.... its so weird! Im also seem to have my thrush back, well atleast a little itch and soreness... 

Im headachey and tired all the time, and have some spots now on my face so im a right old moody poo!   

We are visiting parents on easter sunday, so im hoping me and dh can be calm and poliet for that otherwise theres no point going and upsetting everyone!

Julie ~ What seem to work for me was my friend has a small lounge and in there she has 4 orangey glowing lamps...so i was basically surrounded by a soft relaxing oranginess!!

Well i hope u all have a lovely time at the weekend and will catch up with u all soon xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey SpecialMum ...     

I'm so pleased to hear from you, but so   that you are still not well or very happy.  It's been a really yucky couple of weeks for you honey and REALLY want to get better for you NOW!!!!  Gonna focus lots of   & send lots of   out for you honey (just blown some bubbles too).

Hope the visit on Easter Sunday goes ok - DH and I are always really stressed round at my parents, and sometimes end up getting   with each other.  

Soft relaxing oranginess .... mm .... like the sound of that!!!!

Hope your weekend is OK sweetheart, and if I don't catch up again before the weekend (i.e. tomorrow), I'll catch up later next week.

Take care.  XXXXXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls and huge apologies that I have not been on for what seems like ages - I've missed you all. 

Thanks so much for all the lovely messages and I hope I will be sending the same to you all very soon      

To be honest we are still really in shock and I keep catching myself smiling - I can hardly believe its true      

I have been going to work and literally coming home and falling into bed hence why I haven't been on for so long but I'm off now for Easter and I'll get back on track  

Julie Wilts I hope you have a fabulous weekend away and I'm sure it will be lovely just to have a change of scenery for a few days, 

Specialmum I'm sorry to hear you are still feeling unwell and I hope things pick up for you over the next few days 

WendyD hi and I hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend  

I am not a particularly religious person but I did say a little "Novena to St. Martha" and St Gerard over the last few weeks which my mum and sister had given me and I am constantly thanking them at the moment. If anyone wants a copy I can e-mail it to you, if it's not your thing at all no problem  

Hope you all enjoy Easter and all the best with all the in-laws and happy chocolate eating    Take care, thanks again girls and chat soon, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MV - glad to hear you are well, but tired.... that's just how I was in my first trimester with dd. No need to apologise for not being around much ... just coz I'm addicted ..... I remember that constant smiling feeling - I was worried people would think I'd gone mad!!!! Just enjoy it because it's a very precious time. When's your first scan?

I would love it if you could pm me the novena ... I'm fairly religious, and one of my catholic friends (I'm not catholic though) in the US has been saying a 9 day novena for us with her family. She has also asked a group of nuns in Poland (where she's originally from) to say a novena for me. Not sure if that's why I'm feeling quite "lifted" at the moment - maybe it's that combined with orange around me, plus excitement for a holiday, plus some  news from lots of lovely FF ladies.

Need to go out and stock up on creme eggs again - one yesterday and one today and I'm surprised DH didn't help himself to the other one yet.

Hope you have a fab weekend and don't feel too queasy after eating all the chocolate the Easter bunny brings you.  &


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie, Yep, I'm a charter member thingy but wasn't sure if wristband was going to be orange or not, will wait and see, if not will order one.  You're weekend sounds like it's going to be really good, log fire and the sounds wonderful and I'm not at all jealous  

MV, Not suprised you're going round smiling all the time you must feel on top of the world.

specialmum, hope you're weekend goes well and isn't as bad as you fear, lots of     for you.

Happy easter everyone (maybe as well as easter eggs we should Terry's chocolate oranges)


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning all you orangey people, hope you are having a good "Good Friday".

WendyD - Think your wrist band will be orange .... so you can be permanently surrounded. You might feel a little green about our weekend away but given the weather forecast we might end up wishing we were back home. Can't see us making sandcastles on the beach somehow  I'm packing all our warmest, most waterproof clothes (hope DH wasn't expecting some nice lingerie ). I love open fires, but we don't have one, so it's always lovely to have one when we go away (and we don't have to clear it out afterwards ).

MV - Hope that smile is still there. . Any signs of queasiness yet?

Specialmum - Hello honey - hope you are feeling better today.    

Been out this morning and bought another 4 creme eggs for the holiday (well, it was £1 for 4!!!!). Terry's chocolate orange  ...... MMMMM!!!! Havent had one of those in ages. Wonder if they do easter eggs with chocolate orange?

Well, enjoy your weekends everybody ... keep the orange thread going whilst I am away, and I will catch up next Wednesday (if I don't get back on later today). Take care all of you and  &  to you all.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

WendyD - Just realised today is test day for you .....         

Will have to check in later to check out your news .....


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Have a wonderful weekend!! xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

[fly]           [/fly]
Still no news from WendyD - hope you are OK honey? The suspense is gonna bug me, coz I won't be about now till Tuesday night or Wednesday.

SM - Fantastic Happy Easter picture ... makes the bunnies look at bit lame, but I love them anyway. Hope you are ok sweetie.  

MV/Bokbabe - Hope you are both ok & looking forward to those eggs.

Easter 's & 's to everyone.
[fly]           [/fly]


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets hope she is celebrating!! I love the bunnies!!! how did u do them?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww soz couldn't get back to you Julie, we had major stress with computer this afternoon, changing to wireless broadband, long long story but eventually got computer working again.

Soz to report that no, no good news this month, BFN! Not suprised though last month not a good month for !! (tmi, soz). Always this time round though!

I shall just have to eat more Easter eggs instead  

Specialmum, Julie's a wiz with the graphics aint she. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Hello to anyone else out there

 and x x x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Girlies

*MV* I have just seen your post on peer support and I wanted to give you a big   
I am sure that you will be fine, but agree with what the girls say about trying to get a blood test done to check your levels. Do you think you will be able to do that over this weekend?        

*Wendy*, I am sorry about your BFN   ,   for this month though  
Please can you PM me that novena or, if you need my email address, I can give it to you, just let me know 

*Julie*, hope you are having a great weekend away  You're not far from me, as I am in East Devon, so I hope you brought lots of warm stuff as it's pretty darn cold out 

*Specialmum* thanks for the fab easter greeting  Hope your visit with the folks goes well tomorrow and that DH behaves himself  

We went to DH's folks yesterday and, as I hadn't seen them since the BFN and we don't get on brilliantly, it was a bit awkward. Good thing tho that GMTV had a bit about IVF tourism on that morning tho and, so, as we are going to Norway *(2 WEEKS TOMORROW WOO HOO *  ) , it did help them understand the whys and wherefores! They are a bit old fashioned bless them and finding it hard to get their heads round this whole IVF thing. They know it is DH's  's that are the problem, but I am sure deep down they blame me somehow! 

Anyhoo, hope you're all having grand long weekend, lots of love, dust and all things orange to all of you 
Bok xx

[fly]   *HAPPY EASTER GIRLIES  *    [/fly]


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i was wondering how u were doing the bunnies lol!!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Bokbabe

Thanks for your    .

Some from me to you now    , hope all goes well in Norway for you, fingers crossed for you.  

Think the novena is Julie, sure she'll catch up when she gets back from her weekendand pm it to you.

Happy Easter hun    

(love that bunny   )


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls,

Sorry it has been a while but things haven't really been going great.

I had been spotting which then turned to bleeding, then very heavy bleeding and severe pain and on Sat I was taken into hosp with suspected ectopic/threatened miscarriage and I felt it was all over. I was scanned etc however and miracle of all time the baby was in the womb and they said all was well, joy and relief and thanks. I was kept in for monitoring but pain and bleeding eased. on Sun morning I was scanned again and the cruelty of nature revealed that I had indeed miscarried. We are truly heartbroken, I'm so sad.

I'm sorry this is all about me, I hope you're all ok, love MV


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG MV, I am soooo sorry. 
Sending you and DP lots of    
That is the cruelest trick Mother Nature can play, to give with one hand and take away with another. How very unfair. Please feel free to rant on here as much as you need to  

My thoughts are with you both,
Bok xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh MV im soo soo sorry hun!!

I wish i could say something or do something to ease the pain u are feeling right now xxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

MV

I'm so so sorry, no words I can say that can ease the pain for you and DP.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both

x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh ladies, I was so excited to log back in tonight and see if there were some more BFP's but now I am heartbroken. 

MV - I am SO, SO sorry my love.   It's so hard to think it's all gone wrong one minute, only to find out it's OK, and then tragically it is wrong. Life is so cruel sometimes and like Specialmum and WendyD said there is nothing I can say that will ease the pain, but I have been where you are. Please, please use us to try and help if we can. Sometimes it's really hard to talk to those people around you and they don't always understand. I will be saying lots of  for you this evening.

WendyD - Sorry it was a BFN for you too hun. . I was all excited for you as we'd not heard anything and I just hoped you just wanted to wait until it was confirmed till you posted. It was me who'd asked for that novena ... I would be really grateful if you could pm it to me. Hope you enjoyed the Easter choccy.

Bokbabe - Wow, we weren't that far away then ..... in a little village outside Bridport. Hope you are ok honey.

Specialmum - Hope you got on ok with DH's parents and had a good weekend. Hope you are feeling loads better now as well.

Well, I got a special egg on Sunday - I ovulated naturally for the 3rd month running!!! So, as it happens, I couldn't have had IUI anyway coz they would have been closed on Monday. Glad I hadn't expected an IUI this month as at least I wasn't disappointed to ovulate and then not be able to have the procedure. So, we just left it to some BMS and I guess now I should say I'm back on the 2ww, or PUPO. Not as expectant as last time, but trying to be positive.

 (well there's no smiley for British weather holiday ) Had a lovely few days away - the cottage was lovely and although the weather was pants on Saturday, it was great yesterday and today. We made it down to the beach a couple of times, and enjoyed lots of lovely open fires. I am a sucker for the smell of woodsmoke! It certainly blew the cobwebs away, and was just what I needed. I hope you all had lovely weekends as well and the Easter bunny was very generous to you all too.

 &  to you all.


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ! Wondered if I could join this group ? I am in the 2WW and would love some company ! Its our second IVF attempt - went into OHSS last time and was really unwell - this time ok so far - ET was Saturday - test on 5th April - going nuts already !! help !! x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie - Thank you hun, wasn't really expecting anything else so didn't feel too bad. Your weekend sounds fantastic, glad that you managed to get to the beach. I'm like you, love proper open fires, can't beat them, so nice and romantic (good to encourage the BMS!)

 to everyone else

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Jessie Sue

Of course you can join the orange nutters 

Glad to have another person enjoying (or should that be suffering) the joy of the 2ww. Sorry to hear you were so unwell last time, and hope you don't go too nuts this time around.

I was going insane on my last 2ww - had so much anticipation and hope for my 1st IUI, but this time (just BMS, no chance for IUI this month) I'm a bit more laid back. Still hopeful, but a little more realistic. Going to keep positive (a.m.a.p.) and have EVEN MORE ORANGE for this 2ww. As I type .... wearing orange t-shirt/jumper with orange carnelian necklace and orange FF wristband. I have an orange plantpot I bought last week, and an orange carnelian stone which I hold every evening when I'm reading and try to think lots of happy positive thoughts.

Yep... you guessed ....   ... hope I haven't scared you off.

Good luck honey and keep posting so we know how you are getting on. X


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Jessie

Welcome to the Orange thread. Hope you've managed to read the thread from the start and are now fully converted to the magic of the colour orange 

Glad that you're feeling better so far in this tx bet you can't wait til 5th April to test, it must seem ages away for you. 

Take care hun

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

WendyD - Hello, didn't think any of the usual "gang" were around tonight. It's weird isn't it ... I've had months when I didn't expect things and felt ok, and months where I tried to be really positive and was gutted when it didn't work out ... it's hard to know whether to be all excited or just rational about it all. I'm going to try and be  again, but a bit more sort of "grounded".

The open fires were fab, but have to say the cottage was a little chilly so the BMS wasn't so spontaneous (we didn't want to get frostbite anywhere )! Plus, with dd only asleep from 7.30pm it doesn't leave lots of time to ........... Still, we managed a couple, so fingers crossed.   Actually, I was a bit miffed with DH last night coz I was feeling all ... you know ... and he was too sleepy ... very frustrating! Men ... 
XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Wendy and Julie

Thanks so much for your posts - it sounds nuts but its great to know I am not alone - my hubby is great but nothing is quite the same as other women who are going through this too !
Good luck to you all too - I will go back and read up on all things orange !! Talk soon and take care
xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya Julie, sounds a lotlike me. Try and be all chilled out about it thinking that'll do the trick and then when it doesn't you try to be more 'organised' with it and when that doesn't work you get all upset! Think positive thinking is the key though. I'm lucky that I have a friend at work that believes in crystals etc (bless her she bought me some garnet and moonstone which are supposed to be good for fertility) and she's always sending me  thoughts. She's a reiki practioner as well and sent me some 'distance' healing the other day, very relaxing.

Typical of blokes, they're always up for it (excuse the pun!) when we're too tired and as soon as we feel a little frisky they're asleep! 

 and  that it worked though hun

Hello again Jessie, you're right, no matter how supportive and undertanding your DH is, there's nothing quite like talking to other women. Talk to you later hun

 and x x x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Gals 

Welcome *Jessie* and welcome back from your weekend away *Julie*, we've missed ya 

Just a quickie as have not long gotten back from aqua aerobics and am cream crackered!!

*Julie*, think it was MV with the Novena... I got it mixed up and all  , so I guess when she's feeling better and back in the land of the orange she'll pm it to us. Welcome back to the 2WW too! I am just waiting for my ovulation sticks to show me the surge and then I'll be joining you! I know the odds are unlikely for my and DH, but with this much orange about, I've gotta be positive 

Wendy, how you doing hun? 

Right off to bed now me thinks!

Nighty night,
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Bok/Wendy it's great to be back with some understanding ladies, 

Bok - Aquaaerobics ... OMG ... you must be really fit! I tried aquanatal once and I nearly DIED! It was such hard work!!! I know it's really good exercise, but I'm just not fit enough. Good on you though! Ah, so it was MV with the Novena .... I couldn't remember .... no hurries anyway.  you get your surge soon, so you can enjoy the 2ww with me . I say ignore the odds honey, and just enjoy that orange positiveness. I'm not supposed to be ovulating regularly with my DX, but 3 months on the trot ...... Menopause ... pah .... what do they know?  I know my egg quality isn't good but at least I'm still ovulating, and I think that still gives me a chance.    

Wendy - I've got a good friend who is really into crystals as well, and she's a reiki practitioner too. I'm hoping to have some reiki in the next couple of weeks, but not actually with my friend. A fantastic friend has an old friend of hers who does Reiki/Indian Head Massage and I'm going to book with her (as my birthday treat). I'm really looking forward to it. Totally agree with the comment about blokes .... DH is bound to complain that not much happened this month, but I'm afraid I shall just say "tough, should have taken the chance while you had it!" 

Well, I'm off to bed soon too, hope we all have sweet dreams. 's & 's.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning orange ladies,

Bokbabe - aqua aerobics? You must be mad, sounds far too much like hard work for me. I go to a combined step/aerobic class on Wed nights with my mum, take her so I've got an excuse to slow down if i'm tired  . I'm feeling ok thank you, I'm with Julie this month and feeling positive, positve, positive.

Julie - Course you're still in with a chance hun   . Even the professional's get it wrong sometimes. We have chance at work to have some complimentary therapy done (unfortunately complimentary as in massage etc not as in free  ). I had some reflexology done, very nice if you get chance. I'm really ticklish on my feet but that is fantastic, you feel sooo relaxed after. Anyway, the lady was telling me that her friend and DH went to hospital, said he had low sperm count etc, she had poor quality eggs and the chances of them conceiving were slim to nil. Guess what she was pregnant at the time! Pah, so much for professionals !  .

More fool DH if he missed his chance, teach him a lesson  

Morning Jessie, hope you're ok today.

 to Specialmum, MV and anyone else who's there

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning "orange" ladies,

Well, grocery shopping is done and first lot of washing done and hung up, so now for some "me" time ... i.e. time to log on to FF! Thought I'd sit down with a glass of pineapple juice while I see what everyone is up to today.

Looks like I'm not the only one who thinks aqua aerobics sounds a bit much ... mind you I couldn't do step/aerobics either ... I'm just not co-ordinated enough. I'm sure I'd fall off the step too and break something. 

Wendy .... shame it's not "complimentary" rather than "complementary" .... working at Center Parcs I get the chance to use the spa free (if not too busy with guests), which is very relaxing BUT can't go if you are pg ... so haven't been in a while (just in case  ). We also have treatments like massage/indian head massage which we can book at 1/2 price on Mon/Fri if not booked by guests. In 7 years of working there, I've only actually had 1 massage though! Fab news bout the lady who did your reflexology ... proof that we are surrounded by little miracles.   . DH wasn't much cheerier last night .... feeling a bit sicky so he's definitely missed out this month . Like you said .... serves him right.

Bok - Any sign of a surge yet? Hope you aren't too whacked after your aerobics ... if you are ... well, what do you expect .... only joking honey .... just jealous that you are capable of doing it.

Specialmum - Wondering how you are hun? I know it's been a tough couple of weeks for you, so I'm hoping you are feeling better now.

Jessie - Have you found out anything interesting about orange yet? Spill the beans if you have ......

Well, off to check out some other threads, and then I must get the next lot of laundry on .... that's the problem with going away isn't it!

Take care everyone, 's & 's to you all.

Oh, think I'll do a little orange dance for us ......

[fly]              [/fly]


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey *Ladies of the Orange Order*  

Ha ha, check me out "I have not long come back from aqua aerobics..." I must've sounded like a right fitness freak!! Forgot to mention it was the first time and I was ready to go home after the first 10 minutes!!!   A couple of girls from work roped me into going and I figured that I should try and at least look like I am trying to get into shape for summer, whilst secretly scoffing easter eggs in the corner 

No surge as yet *Julie*...boo!! Hoping for it soon tho 
*Wendy*, step aerobics is sooo much worse than aqua...at least in the water the instructor can't see whether you are doing it properly or just jigging about a bit 

Hi to *Jessie and Specialmum*, how are you two doing? 

Right, back to work, gotta earn the pennies for my tx in August...not that I am going to need it      

Take care girlies    
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bok - Aaaahhhh! So now the truth is out ... first timer eh? Do you think you will go again? I went to aqua natal and thought at the beginning it was really lame ... just walked about in the water..... then the pace got going and OMG ..... I could barely get dressed after. DH thankfully drove me there so I didn't have to use my limbs once I was in the car. DH sat and watched and wondered why I was pulling funny faces ... he didn't realise it was exhaustion/pain/misery 

I like the theory about being covered by the water though.

I am hoping we are all well and truly out of shape for Summer .... nice, big, round tummies!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahh, Bokbabe, not quite so athletic as first appears then eh!? Instructor is great where we go, plus she's a nurse so if anything does go badly wrong we know we are in safe hands 

Julie, hope you are well hun, sounds like you've had a busy day. Can't believe you're had all that access to cheaper massages etc and hardly used it, I'd be there all the time. Indian head massage is nice, puts me to sleep 

Won't be able to post tonight as I'm at mums and we'll be too busy talking, exercising   and recovering  

 to Specialmum, MV and anyone else there in the land of orange.

Hopefully catch up tomorrow

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy - Have a great evening then hun .... do some exercise for me ... no yoga tonight  as it's the end of term. The only exercise I will be getting tonight is ironing!  I've not really had a very busy day ... actually I've been really lazy ... could have done loads of chores but just couldn't get into the right frame of mind. This time last month (post IUI) I was trying to get feet up all the time and shirking all my household chores, but not so this month. Think it's post hol's blues and I was only away 3 nights! 

Bok - Just read your profile and found out where you live - it's a beautiful part of the country. It's only about an hour or so from where I live, so we tend to go there camping and having days down at the beach. Swanage/Corfe have a very special place in my heart.

MV - Thinking about you loads hun.    Post when you are up to it, but don't think that just coz you aren't posting we aren't thinking about you.  

SpecialMum/Jessie - Hello.

Anyone else out there loving orange?


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just nipping on before work .

Julie - we didnt actually end up going to class, too busy   . Even worse mum went to Pateley Bridge on Monday and went to 'the oldest sweet shop in england' so that was a bag of jelly babies gone too 

My wristband has come, and yes it's a lovely shade of orange!

Might not get chance to post again til tonight.

Hello MV, Bokbabe, Jessie and Specialmum

 and x x x

Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

So I'm not the only early bird today then? Won't be about till this pm, so thought I'd see who's about now. It looks like a fab morning out there ... brilliant blue sky and lots of sunshine .... hope it's the same where you are.

Wendy ..... It made me feel better to know you didn't do any exercise last night & even better that you succumbed to some Jelly Babies. We ate our chops/veg and our lovely home made juice (just bought a juicer last week) and felt like we had been really good ..... then..... out came the after eight ice creams that were on sale yesterday! They were YUMMY - but I am a real sucker for mint chocolates. Hope you have a good day at work hun. Glad your wristband arrived safely - mine hasn't come off in since I got it.

Bok/MV/Jessie - Hello ladies .... hope you are well today.

Specialmum - Been a while since we've "seen you around" honey and I'm hoping you are OK. Take care of yourself sweetie.

 &  to everyone.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Girls
I am sooooo frustrated tonight as I STILL haven't surged  
I feel like I am currently spending half my life looking at sticks and willing 2nd lines to appear and they don't...not on pg tests or OPK's, so feeling really quite useless  
It is now day 15 of my cycle, which means it's all over the place after my tx, great 

Anyway, sorry for the moan. Hope you're all having a good evening, it seems very quiet on here....anybody out there? 

Bok xx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Fee   I needed that!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bok ... honey ... you're there! Thank goodness ... thought I was the only ORANGE freak about today. 

So sorry to hear you haven't had your surge yet ... it's SO frustrating when your cycle is all over the place ... I guess I'm used to mine being like that now.

Don't apologise for moaning - that's what this is all about ... a chance to laugh but also to be looked after. I've not had the best of days either ... just feeling a bit  and  myself and for no apparent reason except HORMONES!!! . I've got a suspicion that this means my AF will be arriving in a few days .. that's the usual way of things for me. Great .... so might get AF on my wedding anniversary (Mon) or my birthday (Wed) .... what a way to celebrate. 

There you go ... I've just moaned now ... so you're not alone.

Right ... now I'm talking to your follies so move the computer closer to them ..... "come on follies do your thing, SURGE NOW I TELL YOU, and you better be nice and big too".

Hope that works.

I'm off to run a bath and have a read too. Hope you & anyone else out there in the world of orangeness have sweet dreams and send you lots of 's & 's.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks sweetie, I'm off to bed too cos, like Fee...I've been on here far tooooo much today  
Ooh, a birthday and an anniversary....someone's gonna be spoilt next week  

Hope my follies have listened to you... they better had   

Sleep tight and lots of love to all Orange ladies out there MV, Specialmum, Wendy 

xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy orange Friday ladies  

Julie - 8, EIGHT ice creams - thought my mum was a demon with ice cream but that's amazing  . Hope you had a nice relaxing bath.   to hormones !

Bokbabe - Hope you're feeling a bit better this morning too. Not sure if you're testing surge same as me (wee on a stick for LH surge? - soz but I get confused easily ). I keep using them and then not using them cos everytime I try through my supposedly most fertile time i get a negative result! My doc says not to worry and that they aren't the most reliable source. I did spot something on another thread a couple of days ago, I think in Peer Support. It said the best time to use them was between 1200 and 2000. I'll have a browse later and see if I can find exactly where it was. Apologies if that's not what you're testing for.

Hello Fee, MV and Specialmum.

Hope it's drier wherever you are, it's  it down in Leeds! Just in time for our drive to Coventry to pick up step kids, hate motorway driving in the wet too.

Hopefully catch you all later

 and x x x to you all
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies ... hope you are all feeling lovely and orangey today. 

Wendy -  "After Eight" ice creams ... i.e. minty and lovely ... even I couldn't manage 8 ice creams. Spent so long on the phone with my friend that I didn't get my relaxing bath till this am. It's also  it down in Wiltshire this am, but DH looks like he's still gonna play golf this pm (anything to get out of doing chores). Perhaps I'll spend all pm on FF and ignore the chores too (hey ... it's worked all week so far!!!)  Hope your drive to collect the step kids is OK ... I don't like motorway driving in the rain either. Hope to catch up again later honey.

Bok - Hope those follies did what they were supposed to last night. If not I'm gonna have to get more strict with them.  you got that surge today.

Fee - Morning honey ... I'll probably be around loads today too .. despite needing to do loads of chores (tidying/bathroom cleaning/hoovering/ironing/washing). I've been such a slacker this week since we got back ... I'm gonna blame it on my hormones.

MV/Specialmum - Hope we can catch up with you soon. We miss you. 

Well, guess I'll catch up with some other threads and get the rubber gloves on (for bathroom cleaning ... nothing else ).

See you later.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies, just a quickie.

Fee - hope that ironing pile is going down!

Julie - Ah ha! That explains it then, thought 8 was rather a lot . What is it with men and golf, they must be  in this weather. If I were you I'd say  to chores and stay on FF!

Bok - Hope you're feeling better today hun 

Special hello to MV and Specialmum,  and  to you both.

Hi Jessie, hope you're ok too hun

Catch you lovely orange ladies later

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Girls,

Firstly thankyou so much for all your support and all the lovely messages you sent me, its just so lovely and I really appreciate it. 

Unfortunately things are still up in the air a little bit with me and I have been back to the hospital again with suspected ectopic as I have had this constant pain on my left side. I feel quite sick and dizzy and I fainted yesterday but I think all these things could also be down to everything that has been happening recently.The difficulty is we had two little embryos transferred and although I miscarried they can't be sure if it was just the one or our two embryos.

My pregnancy test is still positive although that is not that unusual at this stage, my womb is ok and I had my bloods checked and I'm due to have them re-checked Sat to make sure they are falling.I don't think it is an ectopic pregnancy as I feel we lost both our little dotes at the weekend but I guess they have to be sure.

So all in all it is still a bit of a rollercoaster. I'm sorry I haven't caught up with you all properly and I hope you're all doing ok and feeling well. Again this post is all 'me' but I'll hopefully be back properly soon. 

Thanks so much again girls


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh MV, it's SO lovely to hear from you honey. I have been really worried as to how you are. What a horrendous time for you .... so up and down...   

No need to apologise for not catching up with us ... you have had much more important things to be focusing on, but we are really relieved to hear from you. Don't worry about the "me" post either .... we are just so glad to hear from you. PLEASE let us know how you get on tomorrow and keep in touch .... we don't care who many "me" posts you do.

Take care of you my lovely. XXXXX

Wendy - Doh!!! The sun's come out in Wiltshire so that means DH has gone off to play golf. Was hoping he would at least share some of the chores today. I am in such a bad frame of mind at the moment - really unfocussed (except on FF) and lazy - totally unlike me. I have done some washing, but I really, really must go and don those rubber gloves. Glad you got back ok from that wet motorway drive. X


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

oh MV - hello hun, nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear that you're still in pain, you haven't half been the through the mill lately. Hoping tomorrow goes ok for you. Don't worry yourself about 'me' posts, that's what we are here for. You know we are all thinking of you and sending you lots of .  and  .

Julie - you're bound to feel down occasionally hun, we all do. This whole thing is such a roller coaster with our emotions. Think with me it's the fact that we can't control it. Lots of ,  and  for you too dear.

Hi to everyone else

 and x x x
Wendy

PS if anyone's feeling daring they're selling orange bikinin's in MK One!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

MV ~ thinking about you hun........sending much love and luck for tomorrow    xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bikini - me in a bikini -  

Have just finished with Mr Muscle and sitting down to some beans (orangey aren't they) on toast but I burnt the beans coz I was busy posting on FF.  Really sure AF must be on her way coz I always get really klutzy then.

MV - I should have said (but not sure if I already had) that I m/c'd my dd's twin at 6.5 wks and was distraught that had happened.  Then went in for another scan and found there was still one heartbeat.  Keep   &   honey (as we will for you) because miracles do happen.  XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

You get the ironing halo today then! I've got a small pile to get done, but frankly it can wait till tomorrow when there will be more stuff that's dry and needs doing.

I did clean all the toilets/bathroom and one load of washing but I really have been a lazy moo this week. I need to tidy, dust & hoover still. However, I did manage to sort DH's anniversary gift out (finally) and wrapped that as well as a few pressies for one of my dd's friends who is having a party tomorrow.

I did find some wrapping paper with orange circles on today which was cool.

It's quiet on FF tonight .... well maybe just on the threads I am on.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok .. confession time .... I am a chat room virgin 

Help!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Right ... it's not been the best of days ... and I am a bit  when it comes to computers but .... DH has tried to help and I just click to enter the chat room, there's a grey(ish) square on the screen saying "members please wait for page to load" but nothing else happens. Says "done" on the bottom tool bar.

Help!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok thanks hun ... too tired to try tonight ... off to bed to get my HRT "fix" and have a bit of a read.

Have a good evening and sweet dreams. XXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Well, my surge refused to appear yeterday, so *Julie*...looks like you're gonna have to bring the big guns out    
*MV,* how good to hear from you again hun   Hope your bloods go ok today  

*Wendy*, I am indeed peeing on a stick to try and detect a surge and I am doing it in the afternoon, but so far nothing and yesterday was CD16! My cycles were always bit wonky and I guess the IVF didn't exactly help matters, but deep down I had sort of hoped that all the drugs would've kicked my cycle onto shape  

Hope you're all having a good saturday...it's  it down here and so I am catching up with all my sky +'sd programmes whilst DH is at work. Housework needs doing...but all in good time! 

 to Fee and Specialmum, hope you're both well?

Bok xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Helllo

So so sorry girls for my absence!!! i will catch up with u all soon, just having a lot to deal with at mo plus we arent really ttc at mo either so this site can be difficult to handle..... But i will pop on in a couple of days to catch up promise!!!

Love and oranginess to u all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Specialmum - Thank you so much for popping in to say hello to us and no need for apologies. We are so pleased just to hear from you. I am so sorry there are still lots of things happening at the moment to you, and I can well imagine it's hard listening to us being all "me, me, me" etc. It's just good to hear from you.

Hope you are still loving that beautiful orange handbag.

Take care of you, special "SpecialMum".   XXXXX

Bok -    GO ON FOLLIES DO YOUR THING    
So sorry it's still not happened ... although my cycles vary in length, I've ov'd on day 14 for the last 3 months (weird). Enjoy keeping your feet up and watching TV whilst DH is not about. Housework can always wait (hey I've still done nothing today).

MV - Thinking of you today sweetheart.  

Right ... of to a kid's birthday party now (aaargh!) Catch up later. XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon lovely orange ladies

Bok -  that surge, follies you listen to Julie or else   

specialmum - so nice to hear from you hun, no need to apologise, you post when you're good and ready to. Lots of  and  for you

Julie - kids party - oh lucky you . Hope you survived it!!!

Well it's  down in Leeds too. Trying to catch up with TV but I was roped into baking jam tarts with SD - wouldn't believe how much of a tip my kitchen looks right now 

Take care everyone

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy

I survived the party! Just! A bit gutted I didn't get to play on the bouncy castle though. 

Wiltshire is wet as well today. Thank goodness for the party or we would have been going stir crazy by now. Jam tarts ... yummy .... and I can imagine what your kitchen is like ... just like when DH cooks! Every surface is covered, every utensil and pan used. Hope they came out ok though and were worth the mess.

Hope everyone has nice evenings ... I REALLY must do the ironing tonight ... and DH wants to watch Willy Wonka which is on at 7pm. I'm not sure about it because I LOVE the original ... it's kind of sacred ... and as much as I like Johnny Depp I'm worried I won't like all the differences.

If I don't hear from you again, have nice evenings and sweet dreams. 's & 's to you all.


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello everyone
Hope you are all well.
I am worried and confused - its day 7 post ET (test date 05.04.0 and I have been having crampy feelings and some light spotting - brown mainly some pink (sorry if TMI !)
I am really worried that its the beginning of the end for us again
DH says not to worry but I just wondered if anyone could offer any advice or has experienced the same ?
that af stays away and that I at least make it to test day this time !
This is driving me   !!
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Jessie Sue - Just read your post, and now I see you are offline, so chances are you won't see this tonight.

No wonder you are worried and confused hun .... It's so tough that AF signs are also so similar to other much more positive things - it's like the body is tricking you. It's fine for DH to say not to worry but it's so hard not to - you have invested so much physically and emotionally that it's bound to be a big worry. I can't really offer any advice, but I am exactly where you are at the moment. It's 6 d.p.o and I'm feeling like AF is about to start - some crampy pains,  &  and constantly knicker watching (sorry t.m.i.).

Like you, last time I didn't make it to test day and I will  really hard for you that the horrible AF stays away.

I hope you have a restful night and sweet dreams honey.
XXXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey *Jessie Sue*, try not to worry, the bleeding is probably just implantation bleeding, which is a good thing     The cramping is normal too and it may just be your embies snuggling in nicely. Just try and remain positive hun 

Hi Wendy, Julie and Specialmum 

Glad you survived the party *Julie*, pity no bouncing castle, this weather is pants! Did you enjoy Charlie and the choc factory? I was the same as you as loved the original and def do still prefer it!

*Wendy*, yum jam tarts, any left over? 

Specialmum, glad to hear from you, big 

Still no surge on my side    guess this TTC naturally lark isn't gonna even get off the starting post 

Here's hoping Sunday brings some sunshine  

Bok xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jessie - sorry hun, can't really offer you any words of advice. Just  that AF stays away. Lots of   

Bok and Julie - there are some left but not for long!

Julie, shame about the bouncy castle, you'll just have to gate crash someone else's party! And you're right the kitchen was covered in flour - SD had to go get changed she had so much of it all over her. It was fun though which is the main thing.

Bok, not what you mean about TTC naturally, you just think it'd be the most natural thing in the world and it aint  . 

Hi MV and specialmum

Catch you all tomorrow

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Bok 

Hopefully Sunday will bring sunshine and a surge for you honey!

Just read back my post to Jessie Sue and I really don't sound at all positive. Jessie - ignore my earlier one .... just listen to Bokbabe .... she's very wise. 

Not sure if TTC naturally has been any good for us this time either ... still convinced AF is on her way and if she is I'd rather she just did, so it doesn't start on my anniversary or birthday (the first day is usually horrible). Still, I have an indian head massage booked for Monday and I'm really looking forward to it.

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory mark 2 was ok-ish. I like Johnny Depp, but within seconds they kept saying candy rather than chocolate which drove DH and I a bit mad. My db phoned from the States (where he lives) and we chatted for an hour so only saw subtitles. It seemed OK, but I just adored the first one SO MUCH! The oompaloompas from this one were just too ..... "modern" I guess for my liking. The ending was a bit cheesey as well. Still, it was a Tim Burton movie with Johnny Depp so it was bound to be different. The squirrels jumping on Verucca was a bit scary.

I've just ventured into the chat room which was a bit exciting/scary. Would have been fine if I'd known some of the ladies on there, and they were all saying "hi" before I'd worked out what to do. When I'm feeling more awake I might try again.

Right, I'm off to get my HRT "fix" before bedtime ... remember the clocks "Spring" forward ... AAAAArrrrgh one hour's less sleep.

Catch up soon honey.
XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy ... hello honey.

Well I was just about to switch off .....

We were gutted about the bouncy castle .... I only went on one for the 1st time about 3 years ago. Actually, it's probably a good idea that I didn't. Last time I got injured. My DH was kind of lying on one a few weeks ago and I thought to myself "wow, it would be so funny to kind of fall on it so he gets propelled up into the air". Problem was I just landed on the corner at the front, fell off, and didn't allow for the weight differential. Worse still, lots of grown ups saw me do it, DH said "what on earth did you do that for you mad cow" and I REALLY hurt my left hip. In fact by sciatica has been playing up ever since. Teach me not to try and be amusing again!

The next party dd has been invited to is a dressing up one but unfortunately its only the kids that get to dress up (yes, I am a big kid at heart - can you tell?).

It's a nightmare trying to clean up flour isn't it ... kind of flys around if it's dry, then cakes up when it's wet. Bet you'll be finding little bits for days.

I agree about the ttc naturally .... I think DH really felt under pressure last weekend and we had lots less BMS than we would usually have done.

Well, now I really must go, DH is losing patience.

Take care all and sleep tight. XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello all

Just to say a big thank you   for all the posts last night. I have just read them and they have reassured me so thank you  

Julie -so you are testing on the 4th - I am on the 5th and just   that I get to test day too !
Sending you lots of     thoughts and   that you get your BFP !
I have woken up feeling more positive and the spotting seems to have slowed right down to a virtual stop (fingers crossed  ) so I am just hoping that AF stays well away !! Its difficult to say when I would expect her to arrive as I have PCOS and have no real cycle - plus this IVF attempt is pretty much straight off the back of the last one so I havent had a natural AF yet. 

Bokbabe and Wendy D- thanks for your   thoughts - how are you getting on yourself ?

I am really grateful for your help ladies - makes you feel like you are not going   !! 
Sending lots of     thoughts and    to you all ! xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello fellow orange lovers  ,

Jessie Sue - Glad you are feeling more reassured and the spotting has nearly completely finished.  that your AF stays away, and this was just some implantation bleeding!   . It must be really hard when you don't really know when to expect your AF. I'm sorry you probably didn't get to see our posts till this am, so had to worry alone last night. 

I don't think my test date is till 6th i.e. next Sunday (14 days from ov last Sunday), but suspect AF is on her way (again!). . Crampy pains last night and all the usual signs. It's day 21 in my cycle, and I often get my AF around day 24/25 with symptoms for the few days before. It would be so nice to actually get to use the pee sticks I bought last month (serves me right!).

Well at least the sun is out today which is brilliant. Would be so lovely to have a sunny Wedding Anniversary & Birthday. Got to play on the swings today as well which was FAB!

Hope you are all having lovely Sundays - Bok/Wendy/SpecialMum/MV/feehillyfan (oh, I went into the chatroom last night hun but too tired to take it all in so just popped in/out quickly). Hope to catch up with you soon.

's & 's to you all.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello lovely orange ladies

Julie - for your DD's next party you'll just have to pretend you mis read the invitation and go dressed up anyway  . Least you managed to get on the swings today (hopefully with no injury!)

Eventually got kitchen cleared up yesterday only for it to be as bad earlier today after sunday roast! I love sunday roast but it's just so messy (or is that just in my house  )

Think DH's do feel the pressure of having to 'perform', the whole macho thing kind of goes out of the window then. When we last went to docs, she scared DH silly when she told him of a couple who had BMS 5 times in ONE day! He went white love him. You could feel the relief when she told him that wasn't the best way to go about it   

Oh Julie, hope big bad AF stays away hun    

Hello Jessie Sue - nice to hear you're feeling more positive hun, like Julie says hopefully it was just some implantation bleeding  

I'm ok, running round with step kids. SD went horse riding this morning and did her first jumps so she's really excited. SS is in the land of XBox live and made a brief appearance when it was time to eat 

The sun is still out here, so much nicer than yesterday.

Hi to MV, specialmum, bokbabe and feehillyfan.

Catch you all later tonight hopefully

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy

Happy Sunday honey!

No injuries on the swings thankfully, but I held on tight  I love swings  Not sure about being the only grown up in fancy dress ... I'm more than capable of making a total  of myself in my regular clothes 

Well, I've still not tidied/dusted/hoovered the house ... I'm getting to be a right slovenly wench! Still I am determined to get that duster out this pm, and hoover a little later. I totally understand about the Sunday roast - we haven't done one for a few weeks, but it seems to use every surface and every pan (just like when DH cooks). Just got bangers and mash tonight for tea (one of DH's faves).

I'm going to try to persuade DH to go out and mow the lawn this pm as it's so lovely and sunny. Hasn't been this lovely in AGES!

Right I'm going to do a big NO AF dance for everyone, because they are horrible and we don't want them ... we all want 9 months without horrible AF's .... here goes.....

[fly]           [/fly]

Hope you enjoy your afternoon. 
XXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Girlies...I have my 2nd line     About blooming time too!!! It is very faint, but I guess it'll get darker tomorrow? Either way, DH has been warned and we'll be embarking on some  in a bit  Think he's just grateful it's happened on his day off...wait till I tell him that it's gonna be happening over the next few days, just to be sure  Bless him!! 

It's a fabulous  day down here and, as british summertime has now officially begun, lets hope it bodes well for a fabulous summer 

Glad you enjoyed the swings *Julie*, don't worry about the housework....it'll still be there when the rain somes back, you've gotta enjoy the sun while you can 

*Wendy*, wow that is a  for SD, I ride (albeit not for a few years) and I remember when I was a kid and jumping was all I wanted to do! Mmmmm roast...gotta get off my  at some point today to get ours on...better be soon, can you believe it's 5pm already?!

 *Jessie*, glad we could help!

  to *Specialmum, Fee and MV*

Bok xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Julie, Julie, Julie I like the dance, i'd vote for you if you were on 'Strictly'!  to household chores, that's why there's tomorrow! Bangers and mash, yum yum, one of my favouries along with Shepherds pie! DH is doing his  impression again, meatballs in tomato sauce with spaghetti !

Hi bokbabe -  on the 2nd line     . Sure it will get darker tomorrow. You'll have to make sure DH gets plenty of rest, build up his strength for ,  (don't you just love these icons!)

Bless SD, she's convinced her dad is going to win the lottery and buy her a horse! If only it was that easy 

Hi MV, specialmum and fee

Here goes with the dance

         color]


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello again ladies,

Bok -    for those follies!!!! (Glad they listened to me in the end ). Guess you won't be around much over the next few days ... too busy with all that  . Think you could just manage a 2008 baby!

Wendy - Glad you liked my dance .. think I'm gonna have to add it to each post now until AF arrives ... hope you don't get too bored of it.

[fly]          [/fly]

Well I did tidy and do the dusting plus a bit of ironing, but hoovering will have to wait till tomorrow pm (I have my indian head massage in the am). DH even mowed the lawn it was so nice. Would have got the hoovering done, but Mum & Dad popped around with our anniversary card/gift as we won't see them tomorrow.

Oh, Wendy .. meatballs, YUM! Haven't done meatballs in ages. We actually won the lottery last night .. well £10 anyway ... but it's the second week running that we've won £10. If luck runs in 3's then maybe I won't get my AF after all    .

Specialmum/Fee/MV/Jessie - Hope you all had good, sunny Sundays. XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies, just a quickie (skiving from work!)

Julie,

You're ticker confuses me hun , not sure if big bad AF has turned up or not. So sorry if it has hun amd WOOHOO if it hasn't.

Hi to everyone else

Catch you all at about tea timeish.

Have a good day

 and x x x
Wendy

ps, just had to modify post cos it didn't work properly! Julie the attachment is for you hun, it was supposed to post mid message


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies (Wendy/Bok/MV/SpecialMum/Jessie/Fee & anyone else checking out the orange thread)

Wendy - Sorry about the confusing ticker ... I'd completely missed the comment at the top about "day 1". Silly moo!!! I'm pretty sure that AF is on her way ... all the usual signs (won't go into graphic detail).  My cycle is usually about 25 days long (but it varies), so guess if I made it to Thursday I could test, but probably should wait till Sunday 6th as that is 14 days after ov. Hope your day at work isn't too long or boring. And a BIG thank you for the anniversary message honey.

I've done the hoovering, some washing and some shopping for tonights tea, so now I'm treating myself to some FF time before my indian head massage.

Hope you all have lovely mornings ... will check in again later.

XXXXX

Oh, yeah, mustn't forget the no AF dance

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well orange people ... where are you today?

I'm posting again to say I won't be about tonight or DH will divorce me before we make it to our 8th anniversary, and then I am at work tomorrow so won't be about till tomorrow night.

Hope you are all OK, have lovely evenings & sweet dreams.

Take care, 's & 's to you all.

Here's the no AF dance for us again.

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## steppa (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Girls
Just to say i thought AF was coming last night as i had the usual pains
and hey presto when i went to the loo in the middle of the night she'd arrived, just a little
she hasn't come back today so i'm a little confused
I have my blood test tomorrow at the ARGC so fingers crossed!
x


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello All !

Julie - Happy Anniversary !! Hope you had a lovely day and were treated like a queen by DH !  

BOKbabe - fingers crossed for you over the next couple of days and weeks for a lovely 2008 baby ! 

I am still the same - things are def slower ,the odd twinge but no 'serious' stuff so I am praying its things 'setting up' for a nice nine month stay but who knows !!! Talked to the clinic and they told me to up the cyclogest but obviously wouldnt comment on the spotting !!
I am still   and trying to think    thoughts !!
xx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

OOPs !! forgot to add this bit.........
Steppa - best of luck for tomorrow !


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello orange ladies

Julie - Hope you've had a fab day today and DH has spoilt you rotten  . Have fun at work tomorrow. Hoping AF has stayed away hun.

Steppa - Hope it isn't the AF hun, fingers crossed,   for your blood test.

Jessie sue - lots of       to you, hope it's just your body settling down.

Hiya bokbabe, MV and specialmum

Been quite busy at work today so haven't been able to skive quite as much as usual  . Busy tonight getting stuff washed and ready to take sk's back to their mums tomorrow.

Hopefully catch up a bit more later tonight or tomorrow evening.

Take care everyone, here we go with the dance ......

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]          [/move]


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls, 

I hope you are all doing well and having caught up with some of your posts I hope the tww waiters are coping ok, fingers crossed for you  

I have been up and down to the hospital over these last few days to have my bloods checked and thay have now fallen and so they think its safe to rule out the suspected ectopic which at least puts our minds at ease. The pain has settled now and thankfully the bleeding has now also stopped.

I'm feeling more like myself again though still pretty sad and at times the tears still flow unchecked.

We have an appointment next Tues to meet with our consultant so it isn't too long to wait.

I'm sending you all lots of   for all your support and hopefully things will work out for us all soon, love to you all MV


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

I forgot to add Julie and Bokbabe that i haven't forgotten about the novena bit I just can't figure out how to begin to PM somebody......


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok Orange ladies...as I guess I am now officially on my (TTC naturally) 2WW...here's a NO AF dance for all of us!! Think the pink one in the middle is most like me...or is it the one on the end? Either will do   [fly][/fly]

Hope you're all well?

*MV*, glad to hear from you.   sorry to hear bloods have fallen hun, but good that's its not an ectopic. Don't worry about the novena...as and when will be fine! If you want to PM, click on our name and then on that page it should give you an option to send a personal message, or else I can give you my email address? 

*Julie,* how was the big anniversary meal last night? Did DH spoil you? 

*Wendy*, guess you've been quite busy at work today too...hate it when that happens 
*
Steppa*, how did it go today?  

*Jessie*, sending you lots of sticky vibes and pma      

Have a good evening all,
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies

Feels like ages since I was last on here, but it was only yesterday pm. Think I now might be an addict! 

Bok - I ADORE your no AF dance. Would like to say I'm the cute lady wiggling her hips, but think I'm more like the bunny. If my dd saw this should be just LOVE the Happy Feet penguin (Mumbles I think he's called). She used to love that film. Guess you are much more computer-capable than I am. Glad to hear you've joined us on the 2ww. I will be saying lots of 's & sending up lots of 's for this to be your miracle month honey.

MV - Lovely to hear from you again honey, and I guess it's a relief to know it's not an ectopic pg because they can cause a lot of damage to you, but feeling really blue for you.  Don't hold back those tears ... you need to let them go. I'm glad the bleeding and pain has stopped, and it's good that you can see your consultant as early as next week. Like Bok said ... no hurry for that novena ... as and when you can ... and when you've figured the pm thing out. Take care. 

Wendy - Sorry you've been so busy at work today. A busy one for me also ... my co-worker has been off sick whilst I was on hol's so there was fair bit built up for my return.

Jessie-Sue - Glad to hear you feel like things are more settled now. Sending you lots of 's & 's for that 2008 baby.

Steppa - Hello, hope you are OK today.

Well, I did have a lovely meal with DH last night, then we just cuddled up on the couch and watched TV together. Usually the ironing, the Wii, the phone or FF get in the way of doing that 

It's day 23 for me, and by this time last month I had started a bit of bleeding, had lots of cramps and felt like throttling someone, so I was getting excited today. Now, after finishing the ironing, I have lots of AF type cramps, so think I was getting excited unnecessarily. Would much prefer to have my birthday without  showing her ugly face, but I guess I have no control over that.

Hope you are all having good evenings and sweet dreams, and I'm gonna do my little AF dance again for everyone else's benefit, and maybe mine too.

Catch up with you all tomorrow. 's & 's to everyone.

[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello orange ladies

MV - nice to hear from you hun  . Sorry about your bloods but pleased they've ruled out an eptopic for you and that you're in to see the consultant next week. Lots of     to you. You're bound to cry hun, its natural, you have to let them out.

bokbabe - ace dance. I'm going to have to put my mind to it and create one, can't keep nicking Julies! I don't think I'm any of them but the 2nd looks my DH dancing  

Julie - glad you had a nice day yesterday - nice just to cuddle up and spend a bit of time together.  you're wrong about  though.

 Jessiesue, special mum and steppa - hope you've all had a good day.

I'm all confused today, busy day at work yesterday but today off as taking sk's back to their mums. So I keep thinking it's Sunday . At least the rest of the week will go quick!

Take care everyone and catch you all sometime tomorrow. Right the last time I nick Julie's NO AF dance - I shall make up my own!!!!

 and x x x

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## steppa (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Steppa's dh here! 

I hope you don't mind me replying on Nat's behalf, (i kinda feel like a bloke that has just walked into the women's toilets!    ). Nat is v tired after a crazy day and has gone to bed early. 

We are both really chuffed to let you know we have a  ! My beautiful wife is pregnant!  

We can't believe it! We are both sooooo happy and very grateful to Mr T at the ARGC. 

Hopefully the next 8 months will go by without any problems.   

I have to say that this forum has been a big help to both of us these last few weeks (I've been lurking most nights getting info and reading people's stories!) and the genuine willingness shown on these forums to support each other through tough times is absolutely fantastic. It has certainly helped me and Nat get through a very hard time and come out the other end smiling.

So thank you all and thank you ff. I wish everyone the very best of luck in realising your dreams.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

ooohhhh Steppa's DH and Steppa, huge big  on your      

You must both be so pleased and over the moon.

love and best wishes to both

 and x x x

Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning everyone.

Steppa/Nat -  on your BFP. Glad to have some very positive news for this thread. Make sure you get lots of rest, and wish you a very happy and healthy 8 months.

Wendy - Not wrong about the AF - just getting the first signs .... typical ... not what I wanted for my birthday at all.

Bok/Specialmum/MV/Jessie - Hello ladies. Hope you are all OK today.

My friend bought me the most beautiful scarf for my birthday .... with ORANGE on it. It's from East, and is cotton/silk with brown/burnt orange/natural stripes and little tassles on. I LOVE IT! So, if you haven't the figure for an orange bikini, there is an orange scarf out there.

Hope to catch up with everyone again later, but out tonight for a meal, so if I don't catch you I hope you are having good days.

Take care, lots of 's & 's.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello again

Aw Julie - I'm sorry hun, still   that you could be wrong though. Hope you have a good birthday anyway, and enjoy your meal tonight  . Your scarf sounds really nice, has to be with orange on it 

Hiya to steppa (and dh), nv, specialmum, jessiesue and fee

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Wendy,

LOVING my scarf .... haven't taken it off yet! It's cheering me up no end, despite approaching AF.

It's lovely & sunny today which is always lovely on a birthday. Been spoilt with Radley umbrella, flowers, Miss Potter dvd, Ben Fogle book, knitting book & lots of money. Would gladly give it all for that bfp tho.

Hope everyone is having nice days.

Will catch up tomorrow. 
XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi All

Steppa - congratulations !! fantastic news !   

Julie - Happy Birthday !! I hope you have a lovely night and that DH treats you to a lovely evening.
!  

Bokbabe - fingers crossed for you now for the tww !   

I have had a pretty lousy day in all. Woke up this morning and just felt things werent right (plus kept bursting into tears !) Drove all the way to work (1hr plus) and went straight to the loo - (Apologies if tmi everyone !!)- I had passed a small clot - cried like a lunatic and went home ! Wierdly enough things havent really changed so far (still spotting but still not red)
Spoke to the hospital and they again wouldnt commit but said that as long as it wasnt red that was better ? I suppose I am now just hoping for a miracle and that one of our little ones is still clinging on !
Nothing I can do except wait - has anyone ever heard of any positive outcomes when people have had this ? (The spotting isnt like a period)

Again sorry girls if its all abit tmi   but am going nuts here and am looking for any reassurance anyone can offer !!
Thanks girls and good luck to you all


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just a quick one cos skiving at work, will catch up more tonight.

But just wanted to say jessiesue, don't apologise hun, that's what we're here for, you chunter, moan, complain, get it all of your chest as long and as many times as you want.

Julie - glad you had a nice birthday.

Sorry it's so quick, will be on later tonight

lots of     to us all

Wendy
x x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Im so sorry i have been away but lots to think about at mo....

I have had headaches and swollen boobs again and a increase in cm so im really getting use to these symptoms now and just trying to work out if these are ovulation signs....im day 23 of my current cycle.

I woke up this morning feeling so sick...and it still hasnt gone!

I hope u are all well xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello lovely orange ladies

Wendy - Look forward to hearing more from you tonight - hope you have a good day at work.

Specialmum - Hello honey. Hope you are ok ... been missing you but understand if you've needed some time away. Sorry to hear you are feeling sicky today, plus headaches etc. There are lots of sicky bugs going around at the moment, and I really hope you haven't picked one of them up. Take care of you. 

Bok - Hope you are getting on OK with that 2ww. It always seems so crazy to me that we sometimes are wanting af to arrive, then waiting for ov, then the dreaded 2ww. Always wishing our lives away. Hope the time goes quickly for you and all those no af dances work.

MV - Hello honey. Hope you are feeling a little stronger each day. Take care of you.

JessieSue - So sorry to hear you had such a pants day yesterday. Never apologise for ranting or tmi - I think we accept that sometimes its other people in that position, and sometimes it's us. Like you were told, I was told before that "fresh" red blood more of a worry. Hope you feel better today & take care honey.

Well, I need a mini rant if thats ok everyone. If you don't want to listen scroll down quickly. Just been to the Church playgroup I help to run (well actually completely ran it today), and one of the older ladies who make us teas/coffees/fruit for kids just came over and randomly said "My cousin has been made a Granny this week" and I said "oh, how lovely". She then said "its a miracle, she had an IVF baby ... they have to go through an awful lot don't they?" and then when I didn't really answer "I mean you wouldn't want to go through all that ... I don't think they are going to bother with it all again". Is it like I have an "I am infertile" tattoo on my forehead!!!!!! Great news for her family, and I know she has no idea of our problems but it was such bad timing with a hideous AF just starting.

Right, rant over.

Meal out last night was lovely - food not as good as when we went there a couple of weeks ago, but still nice. Company was superb - my friend and I had a good giggle and her DH is really nice too. Just ate and chatted about everything but IF. And DH came home with a bunch of flowers for me last night which was lovely too - first time in ages but he said he thought I really deserved them recently. Bless him.

Sun's not out here today which is a shame but no rain so that's good. Apparently there is snow forecast for the weekend which could be fun.

Hope you are all ok, and catch up later. 's & 's to everyonoe.

I think I'm gonna do a no af dance and then a "pants, I've got my af" dance. Here goes.....

[fly]          [/fly]

[fly]       [/fly]


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya hun

So sorry about ur friend, and af  

Well im thinking its signs of ovulation...its happened afew times now so mayb eventhough im down in other areas of life my body is actually starting to work.....

Im ok but im in between deciding whether my marriage is worth fighting for or not...i know BIG thing!

Cant really go into much at mo, and strangely im dealing with the whole thing alot better than i thought but it means im not activly ttc cos i know i want a child but i wouldnt just go ahead if im not happy with my situation.

xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

. What a lot to be dealing with honey. It's bad enough with the IF thing in your life, without other big worries too. DH and I had a tough patch about a year ago, but we seem to be closer since then. I really hope you can decide what is the right thing to do. Just be sure that it's what you want and be kind to yourself. I know what you mean about how you sometimes deal with things better than you expect .... it's like "something" comes into your life and just carries you for a bit whilst it's all too much. I really hope you feel some peace soon honey.

It's weird that you mentioned feeling sicky (and other things) before you ov. I noticed the last couple of months that I felt sick the day before I ov'd, but hadn't realised it before.

Take care of yourself my lovely. XXXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh girls, what a bunch we are hey?

*Julie*   sorry the  got you, but am glad you had a nice birthday meal  (Log onto your profile for your birthday msg!) 

*Specialmum * big  , hope you're ok. IF is such a hard thing to go through and marriages come under tremendous strain, but we are here if you need us  

*Steppa and DH*...BRILLIANT news!!   Steppa, your DH made me cry with his post...he is definitely a keeper 

Ok, now my turn... I had a day of it too yesterday (another rant alert!) Firstly I had my hair done yesterday and was hoping for 2 hours of forgetting everything when, as she's putting on my foils, my *18* year old hairdresser blurts out that she's 3 months pg   oh, and that she's keeping it (what did she want...a medal?!) So I had to spend the next 2 hours talking to her about the baby and how brave she is to keep it a a single mum (puke) all the time wanting to strangle her   I mean really....can I not just get 2 measly hours to forget about everything?! 

Then, when I got home, our notes from the clinic had come (to take with to Norway on Sunday). Now, even though we knew DH's  were the problem, after 4 months of taking vitamins and minerals and having acupuncture for a month, we kind of expected a better than average increase come the tx we just had but, according to the notes, there wasn't  It was like we felt when we first heard about DH's levels and were referred for ICSI all over again and we spent the night in tears  Therefore I have given up hope of ever having a natural pg, so I guess I'm not really on the 2WW anymore, there's just no point. On the upside, we are going to Norway on Sunday and have our appointment Monday, so I hope that will get us back on track once again.

Sorry to be so morose girls, esp as I know everyone has so much stuff going on too, but it;s good to let it out - as you all know  
*
Wendy* hope you're ok hun 

*Jessie Sue*, please try not to worry, plenty of girls on here have had bleeding or spotting and gone onto get BFP's...take Steppa for example! 

Gonna go and get started on the alcohol...well, it's very nearly 6pm!!  

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, Bok, why must we be surrounded by all these fertile or insensitive people eh? . Those 2 hours must have felt like agony for you.  How lucky some people are to even think to choose to "keep" a baby, when there are so many truly special people out there who just don't get that choice. My DH said when we first found out about our dx "pity we aren't 18, drunk and irresponsible, they always seem to get pg". How right he is! I really hope you can find some other "you" time when you are not plagued with annoying people, to make up for having that time spoilt.

How galliing to find out that after months of taking care of yourselves that your results weren't hugely improved. I keep wondering if I should ask for a re-check of my FSH levels to see if they've come down since Nov, but I'm so scared that they will be worse. Please, please, please don't give up all hope of a natural pg though - I still believe in miracles honey. I REALLY hope that Norway is a really positive experience for you, and don't apologise for being morose - we all have our down times.

Talking of which, I  for about 1/2 hour this pm, then when dh got home I just told him I needed a soak in the bath. He just said "AF coming then eh?". He knows the signs now bless.

I am  so hard that all of us have some peace in our lives soon and the joy of that BFP very, very soon. In the meantime, we are all here for each other to get through weeks like these.

Take care everyone & hope you have good evenings. XXXX Oh, and Bok - thanks for my birthday message honey - I did see it a little earlier & it's about the only thing to make me smile today. Thank you. XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh ladies, think we need lots of    

Julie - glad you had a good meal for your birthday and bless DH for the flowers. Mine has started to suss the signs for  too. He keeps very quiet and out of the way. So sorry about , she's an evil old 

Bokbabe - i'm so sorry hun, must be so upsetting when you've done all you can and you can see no improvement. Like Julie's DH said if we were all young and stupid we'd have a whole football team between us now, life just isn't fair sometimes. But as Julie says keep your thoughts  , Norway is still going to be good for you and you may still yet conceive naturally.    

But it is so annoying when people just pass flippant comments like Julie's friend at the playgroup or your hairdresser. At work the other day someone said to me when I was going all goo gah over a baby 'oh why don't you just have your own' needless to say I could have strangled her . Had consultants appt yesterday and came out and there's some young 16 year old, soz but typical chav, holding baby in one hand with *** in her mouth hanging right over the baby - so unfair.

Specialmum - no need to apologise hun, you come on here when you're good and ready. You're always in our thoughts and . Sorry to hear about you and DH, hopefully you will get through it. You have to do what is best for you, take your time and don't be pressurised into anything.

Hi mv and Steppa (and DH). Jessiesue, hope you're feeling a bit better hun.

Well I went to consultants yesterday with DH for our first appointment. Apparently all my blood tests are ok and because  makes a regular appearance the registrar believes it's just one of those things that we haven't conceived naturally. DH has had to cancel  tests with the LGI and rebook another one with the reproductive unit itself at LGI. I've got to have a rubella blood test and a smear (sorry tmi). He's suggested that because of my age (3 that I should consider IVF. My rant now, because DH has a natural DD then we can't get funding on NHS even though I've paid taxes for nearly 20 years, never claimed benefits, last time i went to doctors I was 14! So maddening. Though saying that it's a 2 year waiting list and I couldn't wait that long. We're going to wait a couple of months and then put ourselves on the 6 month waiting list for self funding. Still  for natural conception in the meantime.

  that we all have a better next few days. Lots of    to us all.

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck wendy,  i know its awful the way they work these things out!!!

Im   for u hun!

xxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww thank you specialmum.

Hi Julie, jessiesue, mv, fee,steppa and bokbabe, sending lots of  and  to us all.

Busy busy today so probably tonight when I catch up with you all.

Take care

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Wendy - Didn't know your appointment was 2nd April honey. Good news that they haven't found anything worrying to stop you from ttc naturally, but I agree it is such a postcode lottery for what you are and aren't eligible for on the NHS. As you know I have a dd with dh, but when I was having all my tests and got my dx the Consultant just said that IUI was our only chance. We waited a few weeks, then booked another appointment to discuss IUI, and after a half hour chat, she said "How will you be paying for your treatment". At no stage had we been told it was private!!!!! I know my age (37) and the fact that I have a dd usually rules out IVF on NHS, but I innocently thought that IUI was free. It was bad enough getting our heads around the emotional/physical aspects of tx, but to have to figure out the finances too! I am  that you will get that BFP naturally and won't need to even start down the IVF road.     

I just love the smiley you used when you mentioned that young girl smoking over her baby and that flippant insensitive comment about "just having a baby". I saw someone the other day with their baby just sitting on their lap in the car (i.e. no baby seat).  it makes me MAD when people don't treasure their precious children .... it must have come so easy to them, that they don't feel so strongly about keeping them safe. Rant over.

Hope it's not too busy at work today and look forward to catching up again later.

SpecialMum/MV/Bok/Jessie/Steppa - Hope you are all ok my lovelies. Sending you lots of 's.

I weaned myself off my orange scarf today - having worn it on my birthday and yesterday. Think I will wear it during my tx next month (still trying to track down those elusive orange pants!).

Well, hope you all have nice days & hope to hear from you all soon.
Take care everyone. XXXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ladies !
I hope you are all well  
I have been off work since weds as not only did I have my 'episode' weds morning to add insult to injury I also have a stomach upset !!  
Well its TEST day tomorrow and the good news is I am not spotting anymore (fingers crossed it doesnt come back)    
I darent think our dream may come true tomorrow as I know (dont we all) how crushing it is to see one line !  
So i am asking a BIG favour - please all send me some      thoughts and or     and I will keep you all posted tomorrow    

BOKBABE - I know EXACTLY how you feel, I too seem to be surrounded by pregnant people - the worst part is one of them doesnt even have a house and this is 'accident' number two !! I think if I let myself I would become incredibly bitter about it all - good things dont seem to happen to good people.
As for your results - please dont give up hope - my DH and I faced bad results after our first few tests - me with PCOS and DH with poor motility - the good news is that has all changed but it did take time - but now his levels are fine so please pass this on to your DH if you think it may help - it CAN happen.
Wishing you all the good luck in the world for Norway - thinking of you   

Julie  - I hope you are feeling ok today   

Wendy D - I am   that you get your miracle  

Talk to you later all

  xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jessie .... so I'm not the only "orange" one about now.

So sorry to hear you've had a tummy upset as well as your 'episode' on Wed. DH and I (and my DM) have all had slightly upset tummy's this week too. Think there are lots of bugs about at the moment. Maybe it's your body's way of making you rest up a bit?   

I will be shouting out 's for you tonight so that you get a BFP tomorrow (good news that spotting has stopped). We need a lovely BFP to motivate the rest of us for next month. I will think lots of  as well and will be checking in early tomorrow to see how you got on.

I am feeling a bit better today ... have my 10 day scan (well, day 8 this month) booked for next Fri so just have to kick myself up the  and get back onto the roller coaster again.

Hope your tummy feels better, you relax and have a nice day and you give us a reason tomorrow that we should all keep going.
Take care honey.
's & 's.


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Julie

Thanks for your post thats really kind of you   
Best if luck for your scan (although I am sure I will 'talk' to you all tomorrow)
Feel sick (sure its just the nerves !)
See you tomorrow !!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello orange ladies

Just a quick one whilst eating my very healthy jacket potato and tuna (won't mention the leftover cold pizza I had for breakfast   )

Julie - Brilliant icon isn't it, if you type ^ bishbash ^ but without the spaces you should get it. I know I was so relieved that they hadn't found anything wrong with me so to speak other than old age! I sort of had an idea about us having to pay but it's still so frustrating when you see kids wandering around with 2+ kids, not taking the slightest bit of notice of them - could go on for ages about it but I won't. I'm lucky, I have my health and nothing wrong with me and fortunate that we have some savings so finance isn't something that we immediately have to worry about. I read some of the stories on this site and I don't know how some ladies deal with it, they must have amazing inner strength and of course this fabulous site.

Can't believe they didn't pre-warn you about you having to fund it yourself. I know to them it's their job but they don't work in a commercial business, they deal with peoples emotions as routine, you'd think they would be a bit more sensitive and a lot more open.

Good luck with your scan next week hun, if you don't get your  in gear you'll get  off us 

Do you have a primark near you? I got two pairs of orange pants from there at dinner, ony £1 each! They have some little sparkly hearts on them too - v cute

Jessiesue -  it's just a stomach bug hun, there's a lot of it going round in our office too. Oh test tomorrow, sending you lots of       and some   .

Hi to Bokbabe, MV, specialmum, steppa, fee and anyone else out there

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy

Must be tuna day today then .... I just had a tuna/mayo sandwich for lunch.

We don't have a Primark close to us ... there used to be one in Bristol but I think it got knocked down as part of the Broadmead re-development. Probably t.m.i. but I usually wear thongs or little shorts anyway. Sorry if I've made you feel ill after your dinner. 

I'm gonna try out the  smiley now .... and will read my own post straight after to see if it's worked. Likely to use it if I'm hormonal over the next few days.

Hope you have a good afternoon honey. I need to get some washing hung up and move my big bum and do some chores. DH will wonder what I've been doing all day ... actually .... no.... he'll just know I've been on ff most of the day.

XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

So sad what makes me happy but I love that  smiley.  Thanks honey. XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Long as the icon makes you happy hun, that's all that counts. I quite like  and .

Not ill dear, I'm like you. These are bigger than normal pants but not quite boxer short shorts !!!

Will be on later tonight so will speak to you then
x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to have orange envy ... now I have smiley envy.... those are fab too!!!!

Might have to find out where our nearest Primark is now and pay them a visit.

Catch up with you later honey. XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Julie

How are you ?
This really has to be the longest day of the whole 2 WW !!
I am going nuts !   
I am going to try and stay up as late as poss so I hopefully will sleep (although I am yawning now !!)
Help !! 
 still   for a miracle tomorrow !     
x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Jessie Sue

I think I'd probably be going to sleep earlier so I could wake up earlier and test . Mind you, I've never made it to test day.

Is there any tv which would take your mind off things? On-line sudoku? Not sure what else to suggest .... don't think I'm much help. Sorry.

Will say lots and lots of 's for you tonight honey. Hope the next 10 hours don't drag too much. That's about all it should be honey .... 10 hours and you could be looking at a BFP!     

Hope you have very sweet dreams and an even sweeter result tomorrow.
XXXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Julie
Thank you SO much for your kindness   - it means a lot !!
I have made my mind up that I will go to bed about eleven and then test whenever I need the loo - usually middle of the night - bout 5-6am - do you thnk thats too early or does it matter ?  
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck for 2moz jessie, just make sure you've gone a good few hours without having a wee before you test as hormone is more concentrated thern.    that you get a bfp girl.  Having me 2nd ivf in august (i get spliced in july) trying naturally till then. on cd26 of anyting that ranges bewtween 21-29. Tested yest bfn. So that means if i got a bfn you should get a bfp, cos you cant have a negative without a positive!  

Kate xx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Sylcett

Thank you for your post - sorry to hear about your BFN   for you that you get a BFP next time    
Congrats on the wedding hopefully you will have a BFP as a wedding present if not before !
  xx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck for tomorrow* Jessie*, I must say all your signs are very positive (dodgy tummy, spotting etc), so am saying lots of        for you tonight 

Right girls, only a quickie I'm afraid, soooo much to do before my friend arrives tomorrow and is staying for a week, (including whilst we are in Norway) with her little boy  and I am at work tomorrow, so DH and I have been run ragged doing the housework tonight. You know what it's like, the house is fine and tidy, but then you see something that's not dusted and a surface not wiped and suddenly it's like having a spring clean even tho my friend won't bat an eyelid!!! 
Also, she doesn't know the exact reason why we are going to Norway, so am having to hide all last remenants of drugs and the IVF stuff we have lying around...ARGH!!

*Julie, Wendy, MV, Specialmum*, hope you're all well   Will post more from work tomorrw, promise 

Bok xx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Bokbabe - I hope you are right !! I hope you have a lovely time with your friend and will be thinking about you for Norway next week  - good luck xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bokbabe, Jessie Sue

Well you are both offline now, but I've been chatting in the chatroom for the last hour and a half so missed your last posts. yeah, I am no longer a chat room virgin.

JS - Hope by the time you read this you'll have a massive smile on your face and will be planning how to tell us you've got a BFP!

Bok - Hope you've stopped cleaning.

Wendy - Hope you are ok honey.

SpecialMum/MV .... Hello XXXXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Well test done - I got up at five desperate for the loo and tested and to my surprise  ......BFP !!
I am so surprised/shocked/happy etc that I couldnt go back to sleep !  
I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has been kind enough to 'talk' to me on the site - I will keep you all updated (if thats ok) and am    everyday that you all get BFP's asap  
I think I am addicted to the site now and have found you all to be a tremendous support over the last couple of weeks so I will no doubt check back later and talk to you all then !


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

[fly]*  WOO HOO CONGRATULATIONS JESSIE * [/fly]

Told ya so  
Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 and a bit months, congrats to you and DH 

 Julie, Wendy, MV, Specialmum


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jessie

[fly]           [/fly]

You have just made my day ..... I am SO HAPPY for you!!!! The suns out and Jessie has a BFP!!!!! Wonder what time today you'll stop smiling? I will be  for the happiest and healthiest 8 months for you.

Bokbabe - Good luck for Norway tomorrow honey.     That it will give you the opportunity for everything you want.

Fee - Hello honey, been seeing you on the games threads recently. I actually made it into the chat room last night which was lots of fun.

Wendy/MV/Specialmum - Hello my lovelys. Hope the sunshine warms you up and makes you smile today.

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry it's raining ... thought it was sunny just about everywhere today, but colder/snowy/rainy weather tomorrow.  Wonder how long ours will last now?  We're off shopping soon, so hope it stays nice.

Chatroom was a bit scary to start with but Suedulux helped us through and a few of us went out into the garden which was quieter and easier to keep up with.  Catch up with you soon.

XX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

- way to go jessiesue. So so thrilled and happy for you hun, in fact I'll freely admit I'm shedding a little  but of happiness. Such good news.  for a healthy 8 months for you and yes please keep us updated, be nice to hear how you're doing.

[fly]   [/fly]

Hi Julie - chat room queen eh, I have to restrict myself from going in there or I'll be there for hours  . Suedulux with brilliant when I first started in the chatroom. I just sat and watched and bless em they kept making sure I was ok. You soon pick it up though and you soon spot the regulars and have a laugh with them. Probably see you in there sometime. Hope the shopping went well.

Hi bokbabe- I know what you mean, we have our house up for sale and you know very well it's clean and tidy but you've just GOT to go round one more time! Your friend probably won't even notice anything. Personal pride though. Hope Norway goes well for you, sending you    and  for you.

Hello sarah, mv, specialmum and slycett.

No sun here in Leeds, lots of rain, rain and rain!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy - So sorry to hear it's raining in Leeds today. Guess the sunny South was the place to be today. I put a great big thick jumper on to go shopping, and boy did I regret it! Due to be snowing tomorrow though. Know what you mean about spending a long time in the chat room. I was in for about an hour and a half and would probably have stayed in longer if DH hadn't started nagging. It just seemed nice and personal, and we certainly had some laughs. Went out "orange" shopping today, but no sign of pants/underwear or anything really to tempt me. Saw a couple of orange handbags but still in love with my Radley from Xmas (which has orange on it).

Jessiesue - Wonder if you've come down off the ceiling yet? Definitely agree with Wendy - you just HAVE to keep us posted as to how it all goes. Perhaps the more you tell us the more it'll become contagious   .

Sarah - Thanks honey, shopping was really nice actually. Relaxing despite having dd and dh with me! I had some birthday money to spend and there were some sales on. Didn't buy too much, but got some lovely brown leather gloves which I've been lusting after for a while and were down to £10 in the Debenhams sale.

Bok - I've not been so houseproud recently, because I was getting a bit obsessive (what me?), but need to do the bathrooms and hoover again tomorrow. Hope you didn't fuss too much for your friend. Decided to just have a lazy-ish day today because my AF is so horrible today. Will miss you when you are in Norway but hope you have a really good visit and get lots of time to chill out and enjoy the break. 

MV/Specialmum/Slycett (Kate) - Hello everyone. 

Hope you've all had good days, whatever the weather.

Catch up with you all soon,
's & 's all round.


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I am off tomorrow at the  of dawn   to stansted and then onto Norway, so I'll catch up with you all tuesday night when we're back!

*Julie and Wendy* thanks for the good wishes and I hope you're both well  All is good so far with Lisa (the friend I mentioned), but it's quite dificult not telling her the real reason we're going to Norway. Might end up spilling the beans when we get back, esp if it's good news!

Hey to MV, Specialmum and Fee, hope all of you are enjoying the weekend 

What am I going to do without FF for 2.5 days  ...cold turkey for my addiction that's for sure 

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

If it makes you feel any better honey I survived Saturday till Tuesday over the Easter weekend without FF.  Lord alone knows how I would have coped if I had been on my 2ww though!.

Lots & lots of luck for Norway honey, and we look forward to hearing how it all went on Tuesday night.
XXXXXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW im smiley envy too!! lol

Congrats jesse hun..thats fantastic news!!

Hi everyone else

Sorry im very quiet at the mo, lots still going on...i just wrote somewhere else that im going through some very hard times and some very exciting times but all at the same time...No it doesnt make much sense to me either lol

What i can say for sure is im not ttc at the moment...hence the lack of time on FF but i am on ** if anyone wants to keep in touch or pm me and i will happily give u my email address.

I went shopping today and got a Orange bead bracelet...its lovely..and its more like the fancy rocks u get than the cheap beads. will try and take pic to show u all.

I am visiting my parents tomorrow, got to discuss some things with them and depending on what they say depends on my outcome...sorry its all in riddles but i will share once i know whats 100%.

I have now lost 10lbs and feeling really confident that im going to loose my weight now...im not fussed about potato or bread..yay at last lol and choc only onces in a while.

i treated myself to some new make and some clothes today... needed some retail therapy!

Right im off but i will try and come back soon

Take care

Specialmum aka Tracey xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Sorry I missed you before you go Bokbabe, but just in case you nip onto FF before you go will be  and sending you lots of  while you're in Norway. Hopefully you'll be able to tell Lisa all when you get back 

Julie - just been in chatroom now which is why it's 0130 in the morning - whoops! 

Hi specialmum - sounds a difficult time for you hun, I'm sorry. No need for you to apologise though. Glad you can talk to your parents though, I love my parents to pieces but when I went through a difficult patch a few years ago I found it difficult to talk to them. Must be a lot of help to you that they are there. Just please do what you feel is best for you, not what you think other people feel is best for you.

Congrats on your weightloss, just looking at your ticker you're well on your way to your goal. Should be proud of yourself, particularly achieving it when going through a stressful time.

Retail therapy sounds a very good idea to me. I will pm you soon hun, take care of yourself and lots of   ,    and    for you

Wendy
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies

Wendy - Wonder what time you'll wake up after being such a night owl! I did try to warn you that the chat room is a bit addictive ... it was only coz DH was right next to me and nagged me to stop that I did. I hope you had a good time, and a few laughs too. Was there anyone around that we are likely to know? Well, hope you do get a nice lie in and hope you have a nice day planned. Few chores for me then dd has a friend over this pm to play (which probably means I'll have more chores to do after), then off to the in-laws for dinner tonight.

Specialmum (Tracey) - . I always get really excited when I see you've posted ... even if you aren't ttc pop in from time to time if you feel like it coz we'd love to see you about. Firstly,     on losing so much weight. How fab to know that you are getting control of that, and you are especially amazing that you can focus on weight loss during a difficult time. I'm such a comfort eater these days. Hope you get on OK with your parents today, and that they offer you the support you need. I have quite an up and down relationship with mine. They are trying to be supportive about the IF thing, but they don't really understand. I have to say I am intrigued about your plans, and really hope it all works out the way you want it to. Look forward to hearing about it all soon. Glad you enjoyed the retail therapy - and an orange bracelet too - sounds lovely. I enjoyed my shopping trip yesterday too - got a free mascara in Boots and I'd got enough points to get a free lipstick too. Nothing like a lovely freebie to make you smile . Take care my lovely, and I'll pm soon.

Well Bok will be on her way to Norway by now ..... sending her lots of  for this trip.

Well hope you all have lovely days, whatever the weather, and hope to catch up with you soon.
Lots of 's & 's to everyone.


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello All,

Just to say a big thank you   from Dh and I for your lovely posts - they were very kind.
Think its still sinking in - dont dare get too excited until we are past 6 weeks and then 12 - then hopefully I can relax !
I will pop in next week to see how you are all doing - hope you have all had good weekends
Thanks again and take care


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls, I hope you're all doing well this evening and I really want to thank you for all the little messages you have sent me through your posts over these last few weeks, I've really found it a great support.     ^hugme

Firstly   Jessiesue, fantastic news and wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Specialmum (Tracey) sorry to hear you are having a really tough time at the moment.   Sending you lots of good wishes and I really hope things work out for you  

Hi Bokbabe, sorry to have missed you before you went but I hope things went to plan and you are feeling happy with the treatment.  Thanks for the advice re pm, I'm going to try it now. 

Julie, hope you had a lovely birthday and sorry about af coming, hope you're feeling ok  . I was in a shop yesterday and found myself looking around for orange pants - you came to mind for some reason     

Hello WendyD, hope you're having a lovely weekend and there hasn't been too much snow, it's pretty freexing over here and I used that as an excuse not to venture out too far today 

Hi Feehilyfan hope you're well and hello to anyone else out there  

Well the story with us is that we are headed to the consultant on Tues. I'm feeling much better, thankyou again girls   and I'm back at work again which helps take your mind off things so I guess it's just plod on and try again and keep hoping and  

I'm hoping to be back on here as much as ever although things are pretty hectic at work and I won't get a chance during the day but I'll chat to you soon  

All the best everyone and happy Monday, take care, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Hope you've all had nice days.

Just got back from dinner at the in-laws and I have loads to do, so really shouldn't be on here, but needed by FF "fix" before I start on chores.

MV - Thanks so much for your pm with the novena - I've just replied. I'm glad you feel that we've helped in some small way - not sure how - except that we've been  for you. I'm feeling ok now - had a bit of a bad day on Friday with AF arriving, but picked myself up ready for next month. Not sure if I should be pleased when people think about me and orange pants at the same time . Unfortunately, there isn't a Primark in Salisbury so couldn't find any when I went out for retail therapy yesterday. Wearing my orange t-shirt today and as usual my FF wristband. Weird ... I never used to like orange, but I was just really attracted to it last year before we even had our dx.

I'm glad you've felt well enough to get back to work ....like you said at least it takes your mind off things. I wish you all the very, very best with your Consultant's appointment on Tues.

I work Mon/Tues so won't be about during the day either.

Hope to catch up with all my lovely orangey pals soon.

Take care everyone, sweet dreams, 's & 's.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Jessie Sue ... you'll think I'm so rude .... only replying to MV. I'm such a  I didn't check further back than MV's post. Sorry honey.

I'm so glad you are doing well and it does take a long time to sink in. Once you've had your first scan you should be so more relaxed and able to enjoy your pregnancy. I really hope it's an exciting and magical time for you and your DH. I loved being pg with my dd.

Take care of yourself and let us know when you've got your first scan. 's & 's.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Nice to hear from you MV. Snowing on and off here all weekend, silly me decided to walk upto our local supermarket today (about a 10 minute walk) blinking blizzard on the way back!!! Silly girl   !

Think you're right, being at work will help to divert your mind onto other things, help to get yourself into a place to 'plod on'. ,  and  for you hun.

Hope consultants goes well on Tuesday, will be thinking of you. Know what you mean about work, I try not to come on here but I can't help it, it's like a big magnet! Have to be careful our work will stop my access -   to work! Take care of yourself hun  and x x x

Hello Julie - I know the chatroom is just too bad but nice - 'naughty but nice' as I think Dick Emery once said  . I went on twice yesterday, early evening there was about 10 ladies on - most confusing! Cazz1978, Samj, cOnfused, martine, jayshree are names I can remember then later on there was Cazz1978 (though she did go to work in between - or so she says  ), elvis2003, martine and tatty.

It is now my mission to try and find another shop for you that sells orange pants!  . I've got quite a few boots points too, think I might save them and get myself either some really expensive moisturiser or perfume.

Hope work goes ok for you on Mon and Tues.

Hello to jessiesue (still smiling for you hun), specialmum, fee and everyone else out there/
 and  to bokbabe
Probably tomorrow night when I get on here next.

Take care

 and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Hope we're all ok this cold cold Monday evening, Julie hope work was ok today.

Well I feel nice and relaxed, went for a Reiki session earlier today (one of the FF ladies too!). She was very nice and very good at Reiki, feel like I'm floating!

Catch up with you all later

, , 
Wendy


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening Orange Ladies

Wendy - Glad you had such a lovely time at Reiki today. I'm hoping to have some reiki later in May with a friend and I can't wait.
Hope you keep floating for a long time.

Another friend has loaned me a couple more carnelian crystals, so later this week after the hideous AF has finally left me in peace I am going to do some crystal work on myself.

I've actually had a really pants day at work today. Feel really  this evening and don't think tomorrow's going to be any better. Had to congratulate someone who announced their pregnancy, and then everyone else was saying "we thought you would have had another one by now". If only it were that easy. I'm really pleased for the girl that is pg though - she is so lovely. Then I've been given my new uniform which is just hideous!

Worst thing is that my clinic called back today, and I managed to get hold of them quickly when I got in from work. I've got a scan booked on Friday, which will only be day 7, but they are fully booked on Mon/Tues for scans which are days 10/11. I'm also worried I'm going to OV on the Saturday again which means I will miss another month of tx.

Oh, what a misery I am today. Hope it doesn't rub off ony anyone.

Well SpecialMum/MV/Fee/Jessie Sue - hope you are all ok my lovelies.

Hope Bok is getting on well in Norway - lots of     coming to you.

Well, I'm going to drag my miserable bottom to the kitchen to get some choccy and see if that makes me . Then I need to get ironing.

Take care everyone, sweet dreams, 's & 's.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie, just a quick one as skiving at work (again!)

You'll enjoy Reiki, very relaxing. I have some crystals and there is a nice crystal shop in Leeds, I might have to go pay it a visit soon and get some more. Not done crystal therapy but i might have to look into it.

Sorry to hear about your bad day at work. I know it's difficult when people you work with get pregnant with no trouble at all, sometimes think it's a little bit worse when they are nice people too. Least if you don't like them you can wish lots of bad morning sickness onto them 

Where do you work for such a bad uniform?

So sorry about the mess about with clinics and scans too hun, must mess your head up. Keeping my fingers crossed and lots of    that you don't OV on Saturday.

Really hope the choc worked for you. Catch up with you later hun.

Hello to everyone else -     to Bokbabe in Norway

 and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi 
just a quick one...WendyD thank u for the pm!! xx

im ok (ish)

Basically my husband and i are going through a troublesome time and we have given ourselves 2months to see if we can sort it out..if not then we will be separating.

This is more my decision than his.

Will be back on later girls...have a fab day! xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good evening ladies

Specialmum - Lovely to hear from you, but sorry to hear about things with your hubby. . I knew you said things were bad, but I had hoped that they weren't so bad and it was mostly due to hormones raising tempers. I'm glad that you sound in control of things though and at least you have a plan which I think usually helps things. Hope things went ok with your parents the other day. Take care of you, honey. XXXXX

Wendy - After yesterday, and a very stressful morning at work, I went and bought some more crystals at work. I work at Center Parcs, so we have a good gift shop there which sells crystal things (amongst other gifts). After buying a Carnelian tumble stone and necklace a few weeks ago, I bought a rose quartz tumble stone and necklace today. I'll admit to doing something that I never thought I would resort to, but I'm sure IF sends you a bit . I wanted to wear my Carnelian necklace today but can't because of our "uniform policy" so took off the carnelian stone and put it into my bra!    One of the ladies on another thread said she had done that and I remember thinking she was  ... now a few weeks later I'm doing the same.

Our new uniform has a green blouse, green/black neck scarf (yuck) and black horrible fitting trousers. Thankfully the trousers are 2" too short so they are going back, and I'm not going to wear the rest of it till I get proper fitting trousers. I currently wear a navy uniform with cream blouse which isn't bad, but it's WAY nicer than the new one. I don't mind wearing a uniform (saves a fortune really), but just really don't like this new one. Pity there isn't a smiley for a throwing up.

Work was pants again .... stressful meetings with our Deputy GM this morning and v. busy all day but at least that's my working week done now.

Hope you had a good day at work, and nice evening yesterday after your reiki.

Hope that Bokbabe is getting on ok in Norway - think she's back tonight.   

MV/Jessie Sue/Fee - Hope you are all well. 

Hope to catch up with everyone soon.
's & 's to everyone


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie

I went to Centre Parcs near Penrith a couple of years ago and I remember me and SD spending ages looking at all the crystals they had there too. I remember reading the post earlier about the lady with crystals in her bra and magnets in her knickers  . The two small rubies that I got from the crystal shop in Leeds I'm supposed to secure over my ovaries! I don't always remember to do it though. I'm much better at remembering to put the garnets in my trouser pockets. Me and DH also have a piece of moonstone on each of our bedside cabinets! Amazing what we'll do eh! Mind you at least we know we've tried everything possible even if it does send us  .

mm, uniform sounds lovely. We don't have one so I just usually stick to black trousers/skirt and either a white or black blouse - hate spending money on work clothes ! scrooge I am 

Sorry you've had a bad day at work again but at least that's it for now.

Work was ok - had another blood test today (rubella) and a smear test (soz tmi). Wasn't looking forward to either. Smear was ok actually but blood test was awful. I don't do needles but last 2 i've had I've not felt at all but I did this and felt very close to fainting when I came out. Anyway to make myself feel better I later went to Greggs and got two pasties and an iced finger, then a woman at work brought in double choc chip muffins and I had one of those as well  .

Think you're right and bokbabe is back today - hope it's all gone ok for her   

Hi specialmum, hope you're ok hun 

Hi MV, fee and jessiesue

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening Wendy

We went up to CP at Penrith last January (just DH and I) for the weekend and had a fab time. I prefer their little wooden lodges than our ones, and we had some fantastic walks out in the Lake District. Rubies on the ovaries ..... what do you use to get them in position? Selotape? It is  what we all do, but I think it keeps us smiling during the tough times. The 3 carnelians I've now got (1 I bought and 2 from my friend) I have been advised to place on my ovaries and womb and just focus on my fertility, growing follies, egg releasing, egg fertilising and then implanting. DH will think I'm totally  but I'm gonna give it a go. I'm going to have one rose quartz in one cup and one carnelian in the other - just hope they don't fall out! . Tried to get some moonstone today but couldn't find any.

Like you I would begrudge spending lots of £'s on clothes to wear at work but I'd much rather have my own clothes than a green uniform.

Sorry to hear you've had to face more tests .... I remember wondering when all the tests would end .... so many needles (which I don't like either). Don't worry about t.m.i. - I've been through it all and I'm used to it every month now. WARNING .... T.M.I. ALERT ..... each month I have to face what lots of ladies here affectionately call "dildocam" so smears don't seem so scary as they used too.

Glad that Greggs food helped to make you feel a bit better - I had some lovely shortbread biccies in my meeting this morning which were lovely.

Hope you have a lovely evening honey & good day at work tomorrow. Catch up with you soon. XXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Girls 

Just a quickie to let you know I am back safe and sound, but v v v tired, so offski to bed now!
Obviously not before a very quick catch up and big    's to you all for thinking of me these past few days!  

Glad to see all the girls in orange are well! Biiiig catch up tomorrow morning, I promise 

Nite nite lovley girlies 

Bok xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Bokbabe - nice to know you got back safe and sound hun

Julie - nice chatting to you last night - you'll have to brush up on your music knowledge for next Tuesday!

Hi to MV, specialmum, fee and Jessiesue.

I'm at my mums tonight so if I don't manage a quick skive at work later on it will be tomorrow before I get chance to get on again.

Take care all and have a great day

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good morning orange ladies

Bok - Thanks for letting us know you got back safely & look forward to finding out how it all went. Is your friend still staying with you?

Wendy - Yes, it was fun doing that quiz last night, but I have to say that 90's and 00's music is really not my thing. Think I'm too old and my memory has been pants since the menopause started. Good job DH was beside me or I would probably have got nothing. Still feel like a right  for typing "M and M" instead of Eminem! Still, it made lots of people laugh! If you don't get to "skive" later at work, I hope you have a nice time with your Mum tonight .... I'm off to yoga and meditation and I'm really looking foward to it.

Hope it's lovely and sunny where everyone is today and hope you have lovely days.

's & 's


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Right girlies, the story of Norway is as follows, it's a long one, I warn you ...
We were out the house at 5am Sunday morning and after battling our way through the     we just about arrived at Stansted in time for our flight! 
The flight was good and we landed in a very   and warm (ironic huh?!) Norway, got on a bus and were at our hotel in 15 mins. Staff were lovely, but people weren't kidding when they said food etc is expensive as, when we got up to our hotel and saw the menu for a takeaway pizza joint (  ) we had ordered 2 before realising they were £18 each!! Luckily dinner and breakfast was included in the £65 per room and the food was lovely. We had a room on the 5th floor with a balcony which overlooked the lagoon type thing that led out to sea and where we could watch the high volume of boating traffic ranging from fishing boats to cruise liners and submarines!
We pretty much chilled out the rest of Sunday, had a swim and a couple of games of pool, stuffed our faces at the buffet and drank glasses of rather over priced red wine...lovely!

Our appointment was on the Monday and we decided to get a taxi...clinic is about a 25 minute walk away, but we were on holiday  We got there a bit early and were warmly welcomed and sat in the lovely waiting rooms and read some english mags, obviously left by some previous patients! We saw another 2 couples that were on our plane in the clinic too. Neither were at our hotel and one lot already had an 18 month old. The consultant Jon was very nice and very blunt and to the point. He couldn't understand why my clinic had stopped investigating me once DH's  tests had confirmed is low count and motility as, with my family history of cysts and PCOS, I am very definitely a factor in our infertility. I told him about my "surge" and, when he scanned me, he said that the faint line I saw was lying as, with my lining at 5mm on day 26, I had very definitely not ovulated  bang goes my 2WW!

To cut what's becoming a very long story short, he diagnosed me with slight PCOS, changed my drug regime completely in the hope of getting more eggs and put me on metformin as of June. I will start down regging in July and will go over there in August. He also said that with DH's count, we really do have a very very slim chance of conceiving naturally  Even with that news tho, we do feel much more positive about this cycle and learned alot more from him than any other people we have had appointments with during our journey. The clinic and staff are fabulous and we are really happy we made the decision to go there!  

PHEW...sorry for the essay girls, hope I didn't lose you half way!
*Julie*, I hope yoga was good 
*Wendy*, have a nice time at your mums 
*MV,* thanks for the novena 
*Specialmum*,   

Lots of love and hugs to all, 
Bok xx


----------



## cinders1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bokbabe just to say I really hope this one works for you. my thoughts are with you and DH and I will keep an eye out for you...all the very best of luck..      

Cinders x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Bokbabe

So lovely to have you back and hear how it all went. Sounds like the hotel was nice, despite Norway being really expensive for food.  £18 for a pizza! Glad the consultant was nice (but abrupt), but so sorry to hear what he said about your chances of conceiving naturally . It's so hard to be given the harsh facts, but at least you say that the clinic and staff are fab and you have a plan now. When I got my dx I was just gutted, but now I'm glad that at least I know what's going on. Like you, we have a very very slim chance to conceive naturally and only a slightly slimmer chance of it working with tx but I figure it's still a chance. Let's try and keep each other thinking  - miracles can happen and I really hope that you get yours.

You definitely didn't lose me half way .... I wanted to know how everything was.

Will send out some "healing energy" to all my lovely orange ladies tonight from yoga.

Take care everyone, and I'll check in later.
XXXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks *Cinders and Julie *  

Julie, forgot to put in my earlier post that yes, my friend is still here and is slowly driving me insane   So much so, that I am sat here with a glass of wine already!!! Her and her son are out tonight, so DH and I get our house back (woo hoo!). Now, I'm not being unreasonable and I do love her really but, considering we were only gone a VERY short time...she has pretty much taken over  
She moved our kitchen around so it is "much more practical" (!?), she tidied up my dressing table (now, I admit that it was a tad messy...but I knew where everything was!!) she stripped our bed (?!?!) and today I came home, after stopping at the shop to buy tea, to find she has taken something out of the freezer for us (did I mention that she is out tonight?)...I mean, REALLY, can I not manage to choose what I want for my tea and, if I wanted the cod...surely I would've taken it out of the freezer this morning before I went to work?! It's amazing I manage to function without her really!!  She didn't even text me to tell me she had taken it out or ask me if I wanted something taking out... now it's gonna have to be chucked cos I don't feel like it tonight and, she's back tomorrow and there is only fish enough for 2!!!!!

Sorry for the rant guys and thanks for hearing me out!!!  I am now off to watch what I want to on tele as she tends to hog the remote when she's here (?!?!) Dh just rang and is on his way home, so got a bit of time to indulge before he gets in  Neighbours, here I come!!!

 's and  's,
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Oh Bokbabe - OMG - I couldn't ever imagine doing that .... I mean your dressing table is quite a personal space I think, and even to re-arrange the kitchen. . DH and I don't usually re-arrange things without discussing it first. No wonder you had a glass of wine and a whine . Hope she isn't with you for much longer - you really don't need the stress. I've had my bruv and his friend stay with us for nearly 3 weeks, and whilst it was lovely to have him about, there's nothing like it just being "your family". Hope you enjoy your control of the remote and some time with DH.

Specialmum/MV/Jessie Sue/Wendy D - Evening ladies. Hope you are all ok.

I feel a bit of a rant coming on as well. You have been warned.

Well, I've been to yoga and I usually come back feeling all relaxed and peaceful ... not tonight..... no ....... pg lady was just across from me and in front so I could pretty much see her all the class. She is very obviously pg now and spent most of the class lifting her t-shirt up and rubbing her tummy. It's not her fault at all, because she doesn't realise just how upsetting it is to me. Just feel ridiculously sensitive at the moment and it's really silly. Need to snap out of it.

Rant over ..... well, hope you all have lovely evenings and hope to catch up soon.

Take care everyone, 's & 's.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me, just to let u know im fine and still sorting things out here

xxxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning my lovely orange ladies

Bokbabe - firstly may i say £18 for a pizza!    . Hope you liked it! The view from the hotel sounds stunning. Sorry about your lining and the end of 2ww but glad they've changed your meds and you're feeling more positive about future tx. As Julie says even a slim chance of conceiving naturally can lead to a miracle.     to you hun.

OMG about your friend - rearranging your kitchen and dressing table - big  to her! . Maybe she'll leave you a menu for the week so you won't have to think about that either  

Julie - so sorry about your experience in yoga - doesn't help at all does it? Just feel like  them  Hope you're feeling better today. You're healing energy must have worked a bit hun cos I took the plunge last night and told mum all about ttc.

I've not wanted to say anything before as I didn't want to raise her hopes etc. Anyway it's played on my mind a lot lately, feeling that I'm lying to/deceiving her in someway as we are usually very close. We were talking about stuff that had happened in our family in 'ye olde days' and how rubbish her doctors are at booking appointments and I just felt I had to say something to her. We had a little  and then a really good talk. She knows what we're going through as she was about 2-2.5 years ttc with me and she was in her early 20's not her late 30's like me. She was great, as I always knew she would be. Like she said sometimes there is no rhyme or reason why some women can conceive easily and other can't. My mum had trouble but her sister has 3 and she fell on nearly straight away with all 3! It felt good talking to her and I'm sure of your healing energy must have helped hun, thank you

Hi specialmum, nice to hear from you, hope you're ok 

Hi MV, jessiesue,fee and cinders

Hope you all have a good day, catch you later tonight

 and x x x
Wendy


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Julie* how about you  yoga lady and I'll  Lisa and they we'll both feel a bit better  

Luckily she'll be gone tomorrow by the time I get back from work...so only 1 night left WOO HOOOOO!! Surely she can't p!ss me off too much in the one evening we have left together  time will tell! It does mean tho, that I won't be online tonight, so this is it for me today 

*Wendy,* I'm glad you confided in your mum and that you felt it helped 

Hope you've all had good days, sending big    's all round.

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello lovely orange ladies

Bok - Don't tempt me honey - feeling so hormonal last night I think I could have been tempted to ! Feel free to  Lisa - none of us would blame you.... hope she hasn't re-arranged anything else whilst you are at work today. Wonder what you've got for tea tonight? I wouldn't underestimate just how much she could p*** you off in one night - she sounds supremely irritating. Hope it's not too bad an evening though hun. . Catch up tomorrow after my scan.

Wendy - So glad that you were able to talk to your Mum. I think it's great if you have their support - at least they know what pressures you are under. My parents know what's happening, but as Mum's never experienced any problems she doesn't provide too much support - unlike m-i-l who is mostly brilliant (a bit too matter of fact sometimes). Glad you felt some of that healing energy .....I did send out loads in our last meditation yesterday night. Hope you've had a good day at work.

Specialmum - Hello honey, so lovely to hear from you. Hope things are going ok at the moment for you. Take care. .

JessieSue/MV/Fee - Hello ladies. Hope you are ok today.

Well, I daren't tell DH, but for the last 2 days I have had a rose quartz crystal in one bra cup and a carnelian in the other. If I tell him I think he won't even want to have the next tx, on the grounds that I've gone mad! I also used my carnelians on my ovaries/womb last night with my rose quartz on my heart, whilst trying to visualise some lovely follies growing. Nearly fell asleep though, so not sure if it's worked. 

Need to go and peel some potatoes for our tea, will check in later when DH is out playing squash.
XXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good evening girls  

I hope you are all doing well tonight, I can't believe about your expensive trip and about your friend Bokbabe - I think I would be just so cross. Glad you are getting your house back to yourselves and hopefully tonight won't be too bad  

Juliewilts, it's unbelievable how sensitive we can be especially when we feel other people are proudly displaying theie pregnancies and as you say they don't even realise it. In work yesterday the some of my colleagues started to talk about miscarriage and I thought I was going to cry - but of course they didn't know/realise  Hopefully our day will come soon  

WendyD glad you got to chat to your mum, I'm sure it's a feeling of relief and lovely now that you can talk to her, also comforting to know that it took her a wee while to conceive but with a positive outcome 

Specialmum, glad you are doing ok and thinking of you, hope things will work out for you  

Well, my rant is that we turned up at the hospital for 8am on Tues morn, having travelled for over an hour to get there and getting up at the crack of dawn. Anyway we had to wait until nearly 9am before we were seen and then they told us that we were there under false pretences and that they had made a mistake and had booked me for a scan to ensure my womb was clear instead of the consultation to discuss our treatment. They had been mistaken and hadn't realised that I had had 2 scans already. I was so cross and so disappointed really because I'd thought that at least they would give us an idea of time frames etc But no we were sent home to await a further letter to go back and h
have the consultation review.    

So nothing for it but to wait..........

Anyway, hi To Fee, cinders and anyone else out there, hope all going well for you  

I hope everyone has a good evening, almost Fri thankfully, I'm finding work really tiring these days(lots of new bits going on) and have to go to bed really early hence my sporadic posts this week. Ok chat soon, take care MV x


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ladies !!
I hope you are all well.

Julie - best of luck for your scan tomorrow - I am sending you     and lots of    xx

Bokbabe - glad to hear Norway went well and you have had some positivity from your consultant  

WendyD, Specialmum, MV, hi hope you are all good.

Just to keep you up to date - scan is booked for 1st May so We are    that all is well and that we get there ok   
Just a quick one as just back from acupuncture and still eating !!

Take care all


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello MV 

Lovely to hear from you hun, but  to your clinic. How dare they!!!! Oh, it makes me so mad that they just don't seem to understand how emotional this whole experience it is. To have to go there so early too, only to be told it's a mistake , and then to have to just wait for a letter. . Like you, my clinic is over an hour away and it involves going through a lot of commuter traffic too. How ridiculous that they can't see you've already had 2 scans. 

It's been such a tough time for you recently and then to have to wait now for a letter.     

I definitely won't be sending out any nice vibes to your clinic tonight. .

Thank you for your lovely comments about my over-sensitiveness. I feel quite ridiculous sometimes because I do have dd and feel like I shouldn't care so much but I still do. It's not like she knows and sets out to upset me. How upsetting for you to have to hear your colleagues talking about m/c too. I work with mostly men and they are so insensitive. If they start getting to the point where they are going to upset me I either go to the toilet or say something that will make them really embarrassed, like "better up my HRT doseage then".

I really  that all the lovely orange ladies who have kept me sane and smiling over the last few weeks will be celebrating a BFP, and the arrival of a beautiful child very, very soon.

Take care of yourself hun & hope you have a good night's sleep. XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Jessie Sue

Lovely to hear from you hun & glad to hear you are ok.  Not long now till 1st May .  Hope you are taking it nice and easy.

Thanks for all the  's &  's  - don't know why I just don't feel so   about things this month.  Hope tomorrow's scan proves me wrong.  Sitting here with wheatbag on my tummy and about to have a bath and then get the crystals out.  Having a few crampy pains tonight but not sure if that's just my imagination playing tricks?

Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture and tea, catch up again soon,
Julie XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Sorry I've missed you all tonight. Went to visit the in-laws then did a bit of shopping, had tea then I had to watch Bones with the amazing gorgeous David Boreanaz -mmm, yum yum 

Julie - good luck and     for your scan hun. Hope you had a nice relaxing bath and found some comfort with your crystals. I bought myself a meditation cd at dinnertime. If I find it nice and relaxing I'll let you know. The next time I get an hour to myself in peace and quiet I'm going to have a bath and a nice dark bedroom with candles, cd and crystals - can't wait!

Don't forget not to get undressed in front of DH, he'll be wondering what on earth is going on when your crystals drop to the floor  

hi MV - How can they get something so simple so wrong? Surely it's not beyond the wit of anyone with half a brain to book the right thing for the right person at the right time! Unbeliveable. 
Hope they get a new appointment for you soon. Hope you get a good nights sleep and work isn't too bad on Friday for you.

Jessiesue - 1 May - you must be excited hun. You'd better be resting yourself!  

Hi specialmum, bokbabe and fee

Hope you all have a good Friday

 and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you all have a fab day, not around much today. Work this morning and off to pick up step kids this afternoon.

Take care everyone and hopefully catch you all later.

Julie - hope your scan goes well   

 and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Love the mouse lol    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Ace isn't it 

Hope all's well with you. Sending you  and


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning lovely orange ladies

Specialmum - Hello honey. Hope you are ok? XXX

Wendy - Love that mouse!!!! Brilliant.

Thanks for all the 's & 's - they must have worked! Was so nervous this time for my scan, and as it's only day 7 didn't expect much, but there was one lovely big follie at 13.5mm already! I had only expected them to be under 10mm. So, having expected to ov at the end of next week (day 14 as in previous 3 months), it looks like I might ov early next week. They want me to start ov pee sticks on Sunday, so might even get basted from Monday . Think it was a combination of all your lovely 's & 's, plus crystals in bra, lots of water drinking, wheat bag on tummy & crystals on tummy & wearing orange. It's weired coz I just felt so  this week and just hadn't thought this month would be any good. Just goes to show.

MV/Jessie Sue/Feehilyfan - Hello ladies, hope you are well. XXXX

Right, must get going, need to get some lunch before I collect dd from nursery.

Catch up later - hope you have lovely afternoons.
's & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aww Julie - fantastic news hun. Oh got to send lots more  and . That's definitely it, from now on crystals in the bra for me too . Maybe it's because you weren't thinking about it as much because you were so sure it wasn't going to happen that it did! (did that make sense?!).

Anyway, thrilled for you hun. Keeping everything crossed and lots of   

x x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks hun, and it makes total sense. I think sometimes when you obsess about something it's more harmful. I'm just gonna keep on with the crystals (which DH saw me with this am ), wheatbag, lots of water, crystals in the bra and on the bits and just absorb all the 's & 's so that hopefully I'll get a chance for basting next week.

What would I do without my lovely orange ladies?
XXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

SHE'S GONE....WOO HOO!!!  

*Fab news* *Julie*  Got a good feeling about this month's basting...sure it'll be the one      

Loving the mouse *Wendy*  TGIF definitely!!

*Jessie*, good news re your scan  All this waiting we do during and after tx is a pain isn't it? 

*MV* sorry about the mix up at your clinic   We got our letter for our follow up through yesterday (a month after our tx finished  )and we had asked for it to be a Monday, as DH has Mondays off and...guess what...it's for a THURSDAY   I'm pretty sure all clinics are useless!! 

 Specialmum, Fee, Cinders, Steppa and anyone else out in orange land today!


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Happy Friday girls, thank goodness  , loved the mouse too!

Hi Julie, delighted about your scan, fingers and toes crossed for you this month        Your story about the crystals cracks me up but I might just look about some myself, it seems to work      

Hi Bokbabe, hope you are looking forward to a lovely, stress free weekend   and I know exactly what you mean about those clinics - its just crazy and makes you so cross especially as it's so important  

Hi WendyD, hope you're doing well and very excited about the lovely weekend and the possibility of that nice, relaxing bath, you just can't beat a bath and I really love it when the bedroom is clean and the sheets are freshly put on the bed - pure heaven.   

Hi Jessie Sue, glad all going well, great news. 

Hello Specialmum, Fee and Cinders, hope you are all keeping well and enjoy the weekend  

Take care, chat soon, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello MV & Bok - lovely to see you about this pm.

Thank you so much for all your 's and 's - I'm sure it makes a difference - certainly to my state of mind which must have an effect, surely?

I laughed so hard when I saw another lady mentioning crystals in her bra and a magnet in her underwear, but here I am 4 weeks later with the crystals. I couldn't figure how it could be comfortable or practical, but I've bought sort of doughnut shaped crystals which should go onto a necklace, then pop them into the pockets of my padded bits. I don't even notice they are there and the "boob pressure" (not sure what else to call it) seems to keep them in place. Just hope they don't fall out at an inopportune moment. I am renowned for embarassing myself, so it's bound to happen at some point. .

Bok - Thank goodness your irritating friend has finally gone. What did she plan for your tea tonight? Or do you get to choose yourself?

MV - I am TOTALLY with you on the clean sheets thing. It's one of my fave things to have a nice relaxing bath and then sink into bed with lovely clean sheets on. Mmmmm!

Well, it's been surprisingly sunny most of the today - apart from a few biggish showers earlier on. Means DH got to play golf this pm tho' and he's going sailing on Sunday so I shall be home alone again with dd. Think I need a day's shopping with a friend again soon to make up for it.

Hope everyone has nice things planned for the weekend. XXXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Julie, yours was such a lovely post and here I am about to begin another tirade. 

Well I got home from work today to discover a post office note in the letterbox detailing that I had a letter which had to be collected as the postage had not been paid by the sender. Typical I thought, it's probably rubbish but something in made made me think I should battle through town 5.30pm and collect it this evening. Bit strange but you know when you think you should do something.....?? Anyway DP said he would drive me in as I was like a weasel after work and was tired, hes so good.

Anyway, picked up the letter and paid £1.27 as no stamp had been put on and £1 handling fee, (did you ever hear the like?) only to discover it was from the hospital, fertility centre! It says that we have an appointment with our named consultant but wait for it - on Monday morning at 8.30am. Now I really do not know what to do as it is exactly the same as the last letter which they had messed up. It does not specify if its for the review or if it is another supposed scan appointment. They told me on Tues appoint they don't do reviews at that time of the day, last appoint 8am.

I obviously haven't made any arrangements with work and they don't know about the treatment and I have only just started back and took time off last week for the other appoint and there is a parent's evening on Mon so I can't just take the day off.

I phoned the clinic the moment I was home but of course it was closed from 4pm. The letter also states that if we don't attend without first contacting the clinic we will be discharged back to the GP. So I really just don't know what to do?

Sorry this is a rant and an essay! Hope you're doing ok this eve and I really think you need another girl day soon as you'll be alon again on Sun.  

Chat soon, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh MV

,      OMG - How completely inefficient are they? I think I'd be trying to find a personal address or telephone number for the incompetent  and contacting them over the weekend. I mean, they are messing you about enough ... least they can do is take a call at home! Seriously ... that's ridiculous .... how are you supposed to know what to do for the best. If you do go it might be another total waste of time and just upsetting for you (again), but if you don't you'll be penalised for it. Oooooh I'm so MAD FOR YOU!!!!! I better never meet any of these useless people ... how dare they upset our MV!

It's hard enough going through IF, especially what you've just been through, without total inefficiency making life even more difficult. Doubly hard to sort out work too.

Hopefully after a good night's sleep you'll be able to decide what to do for the best. I hope you do get a good night's sleep actually, after all this added stress.

I wish I had a magic wand hun, so I could just make it all good - sort out work, sort out the hopeless idiots at your clinic and definitely get you that BFP, but sadly all I can do is send you lots of 's, 's & 's.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

MV - I don't think there's much else i can add after julie apart from the stupid, incompetent, brain dead, useless     idiots! How difficult can it be to make appointments and put a stamp on a  envelope!

Is there no emergency telephone number on any of the other bits of correspondence you have had previously. When our clinic gave us the leaflet about IVF and what it entailed, there was an out of office number on it. Do they have a website that you can use to e-mail them, not that that will probably do you any good cos they might not be in til Monday . I'd google the clinic in the morning and see if you can find any other telephone numbers. If you want to post the clinic name here, I'll happily browse for you tomorrow and see if I can find any numbers.

Bless your dp for taking you to collect letter though, he sounds a good one 

Julie - Hope your DH doesn't think your  now he's seen the crystals in your bra   . How does the wheatbag help you and where do you get one from? A shopping day is definitely in order for you I think, either that or treat yourself to one of the spa treatments they do at work.

Bok - WOOHOO she's gone, bet it feels really quiet now and bet you're loving it . you'll have to spend all day tomorrow trying to find where she's put everything 

Don't think I'm going to get my nice relaxing bath tomorrow, SS has arranged for his 2 14 year old friends to come round  . Ah well, it will be even nicer when I do go one.

Well we had another 5 hour round trip in picking step kids up, loads of traffic on M1 for no reason that I could see .

        to us all


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening Wendy

5 Hours round trip - you must be exhausted hun. 

Luckily DH and I have been together that long he knows how mad I am and seems to just accept it now. The wheatbag (which you seem to be able to get in lots of shops - it's just a fabric oblong bag which comes in lots of different patterns/colours with wheat in which you zap in the m/wave). Theory is that gentle heat on the tummy can help follies to grow, together with drinking water. Lots of the ff ladies have mentioned it so I've been trying and it seems to be working. Alas, the shopping day will have to wait for a while .... with dd at party tomorrow and DH out Sunday can't do this wknd, then next wknd if I get basted during the week I will be relaxing at home.

Gutted to hear you won't get your relaxing bath tom .... can't even begin to imagine what 3 14 year olds would be like together . Hope you can make up for it once they've gone.

Well, I'm off to get my HRT fix, remove the crystals from my bra and put them on my tummy  , then hopefully a good night's sleep.

Hope you sleep well hun, and catch up with you all soon.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Julie

Sort of get used to the travel now, it's worth it to see them, they're good kids. Luckily he'll either be on his x-box if weather is bad or out and about in the local park if it's nice.

Bless yor DH, sure he's got some odd quirks too, mine has 

Will keep my eye open for a wheatbag, can't do any harm can they?

Hope you get a good nights sleep hun and chat sometime over the weekend

take care

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning orange ladies,

Just wanted to pop in quickly and wish you lots of orange love to you all today.

Off to fancy dress party for dd's friend - she's going to be a nurse and looks really cute.

Hope you all have lovely days - will check in later to see who's about.

's & 's
XXXXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good afternoon girlies, you always make me feel so much better and I really did chuckle at all the great 'hair-raising' icons- that is just exactly how I felt!

Thankyou all so much, its just so lovely to have people out there to talk to and who understand     

Haven't quite decided what we'll do yet but have been google-ing the clinic and got another number for nursing staff at the clinic(thankyou so much for offering WendyD, it was really kind) so will continue trying to ring in the hope of possibly speaking to someone, fingers crossed.  

I'm sure your daughter just looks a picture in her little fancy dress outfit - how cute, hope you enjoy the party too Juliewilts - lovely, yummy birthday cake! 

WendyD, you must really be tired with all that travelling but I suppose as you say it's worth it to see the youngsters. I hope all goes well with the 14 year olds today. I used to teach boys and 14 year olds had their moments! It's nice and sunny over here so maybe they are out in the park by now. Have fun  

Hello to Bokbabe, Fee, Cinders, Jessiesue and anyone else out there 

Enjoy your Saturday girls and I'll chat soon, thanks again, MV


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon orange ladies

Hi Julie - hope you had a good night's sleep hun. How cute will your dd look in her little nurses outfit. If there's a bouncy castle there - STAY AWAY!

Hi MV - some fab icons aren't there. Fortunately the weather is good over here so no 14 year old boys to plague me  . SD has just gone swimming with one of her little friends so peace and quite for about 30 mins before DH comes home from work. You're welcome for the number searching hun, hope you get some joy and manage to get hold of someone.

Used to teach boys - are you  ?

 specialmum, jessiesue, fee and everyone else

and just for MV some more icons!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies, I'm back.....

Wendy - I just LOVE all those smiley's .... particulary the ^gonna get it^, ^kiss my butt^ and ^bum shake^. Where on earth do they all come from? I've used your bish-bash one quite a few times when I'm in mid-rant. Glad to hear you are getting some peace and quiet SS & SD - thank goodness for swimming pools and sunshine . Had a few showers here today, but it's still sunny. Good thing is that DH isn't going boating/diving tomorrow coz the sea conditions aren't good enough. Aren't I mean?

MV - Teach boys .... honey .... you deserve a medal! (Wonder if Wendy has a medal icon somewhere we could "pin" on you?). Glad to hear you've managed to get another number for the clinic and hope you manage to get hold of somebody. I'm still feeling really  for you.

Hello to Specialmum/Bok/Fee/Jessie & anyone else about.

Well, the party was good fun. Their house is lovely (I have house envy now), and we know most of the parents who were there. Alas no bouncy castle but there was food for adults too (including birthday cake) yummy. ^eating pie^. The kids all looked really cute - lots of fairies/princesses, 2 nurses, Fireman Sam, belly dancer (!) and one of the dads wore a batman mask/cape too. Few  but that the kids were well behaved .

Hope you all have lovely evenings - think DH and I are going to cuddle up and watch either "Atonement" or "Miss Potter" which I was bought for my birthday but still haven't got round to watching.

Take care lovely ladies,
's & 's for us all.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie

Glad you had a good time - belly dancer - bless. The privileges of being a charter vip member bun, there was a link on one of the posts and I printed it out! In order it's "going to get it" " kissbutt" and "booty". They don't have a medal one unfortunately.

You're not mean dear, you're just concerned for his safety in these bad weather conditions  

Enjoy your  and film

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Orange ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say hello and hope you are all having lovely Sunday's.

I've been super-busy this morning cleaning the house, doing laundry etc. Just waiting whilst dd has a quick nap before I get the hoover out. Guess what for tonight .... yup, ironing!

Good job DH didn't go out boating today, because he's not very well. He felt sicky last night and it's not really worn off.

"Atonement" dvd was really good but not too many cuddles because worried that I might catch DH's sicky bug.

Hope you are all feeling well today and hope to catch up later.
Julie
XXXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good evening girls,

I really laughed out loud at all those icons, they're really very good and never fail to make me smile      

Glad you are having nice Sundays girls, pity DH is ill Julie, hope you don't catch anything  . My sister, her husband and thier daughter have all been quite ill recently with a flu bug thingy, think it must be doing the rounds but hopefully we'll all avoid it  

Hope you're having a lovely time Wendyd with SS and SD, we had a gorge day here today as well so much so that DP and I were able to dig out the table and have our lunch out the front, it was lovely   but it's set to be freezing tonight.

Thankfully I eventually got through today to the fertility nursing staff and was talking to a lovely nurse. She didn't have any access to the computer to check details of the appoint but she told me as far as it seemed it was a review appoint as our consultant was in tomorrow and my name was on his review list. She advised that we do come if possible otherwise probably wait weeks. So on the strength of that I'm going to ring work first thing and explain that I'm going to be in late. I feel very guilty because I hadn't asked for time in advance and I was off last week for the appoint but I'll just have to. This is more important after all. 

Julie I have a stack of ironing and it just keeps piling up these days, I was going to tackle it this evening but as yet have not started  - maybe tomorrow eve!

Hello to Specialmum, Bokbabe, Fee and all other ladies  

Ok I'm off to sort out some clothes for tomorrow as we'll have to leave by 7am. Chat tomorrow, MV xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Thank you much for posting today Bok - made me feel like I'm not the only sad one about today .

I am so glad you managed to get to speak to someone at your clinic, and someone so lovely too . Like you, I'm not good taking time out of work, but this is just a time in your life when work is definitely going to come second. It does seem like an early time for a Consultant to see people, but maybe that's his preference (perhaps he finishes super early), so I am going to be sending up lots of 's and lots of 's that this isn't a wasted trip for you. I didn't get a " " on my OPS this am, so won't be basted tomorrow, but that's fine with me - more time for follie to grow after all.

DH is fine now thanks - think he just wanted a nice lie in this am . There are so many horrible bugs about - sickness and flu - so sorry your Sister and family have had it, but hope you don't get it hun. Unfortunately I've had a really sore throat all day, so hope I'm not going down with something.

I've finished my ironing for tonight .... still a bit to do tomorrow which isn't dry enough yet. Actually I've been a good girl today - very domesticated - lots of chores done.

Hello to anyone else reading tonight & hope I can catch up tomorrow night after work.

Lots of 's & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Good evening orange ladies

What a manic day yesterday, took SD to horse riding (DH usually takes her but he's got the lurgy too). Nice to see her riding, she's improved such a lot, you can really tell how it's built her confidence. Velvet bucked once and she was fine with it, a few months ago she would probably have cried and not wanted to go again, now she takes it all in her stride. Then go pick up one of her friends, dinner, drop friends back off, in-laws and then back to Cov in the pouring rain - lovely motorway driving - NOT 

Then today I've been on a "fundamentals of project management" course (got to go again tomorrow). I know you're all jealous 

I've got ironing to do too, but I'm not !!!!

MV - so glad you managed to get hold of someone. Hope the review went well and work were ok with you.

Julie - Hope you're day at work was ok.

Hi to bokbabe, specialmum, jessie sue and every one else

 and x x x


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls,

Julie I hope work went ok and really hope your sore throat has not developed into anything worse, lots of honey and lemon to help you 

WendyD yesterday sounds pretty hectic though lovely for SD to be out horse riding especially if its building her confidence, I'm sure shes loving it  Hope Dh is feeling better and you don't come down with something.

Well it was our review this morn and thankfully all went well although thers nothing for us to do but wait for another appointment to begin treatment again. He said it would only be a few months which is good news and it's a frozen cycle again as we have embryos so all being well.............    Nothing we can do in the meantime except focus on staying healthy and positive    

Hope you all have a nice, relaxing evening, I'm off to look at the ironing for a bit and then tumble into bed as it was a 6ish wakeup call this morn,  

Sleep tight, chat tomorrow, MV ZZZzzzzz


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening my lovely orange ladies, 

Phew ... thank goodness that day is done .... very busy at work and nowhere near as exciting as a "Fundamentals of Project Management" Course .

Finished my ironing for tonight, just need to make the lunch boxes for tomorrow. So now it's FF catch up time.

Well MV - I'm so relieved that you did actually get a review this morning, but it's a shame you have to wait a while now . Like you said though, you can focus on keeping healthy & . Hope you forgot about doing the ironing - literally just looked at it - and have a lovely restful night's sleep. Catch up tomorrow hun.

Wow Wendy, you really were busy yesterday. I was a bit over-domesticated - lots of chores to catch up with coz I was so lazy last week, and I've got friends coming round tomorrow night so wanted to get everything sorted out. Great to hear about SD being so confident with her riding - my DD has already been riding once (when she was about 2 and a half) and she loved it. My b-i-l's g/f has 2 ponies, and we are hoping to take her again soon. How awful for you to have that long drive in the rain to take them home though. Sorry to hear your DH is poorly too - there are so many poorly people around at the moment. Glad you are ignoring the ironing as well tonight. Looks like I get the ironing halo tonight  .

Hello to Bok/Specialmum/Jessie Sue/Fee & anyone else checking out the crazy orange ladies .

Hope you all enjoy your evenings and hope I can catch up quickly before my friends come round tomorrow night.
Lots of 's & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello my orange lovlies

MV - glad your review was ok. The months will ^fly^ be and it'll soon be treatment time. Staying positive is good, think lovely orange thoughts.      
Hope you got your good nights sleep hun.

Julie - I know you're only jealous because you want to do the course too   . Aren't you the domestic   - do you want me to send my ironing round if you're in the mood!

Be nice for your DD if she does get chance to go riding again. At the stables we go take SD to they also have days in the holiday where they spend about 6 hours there and help clean out and feed the horses as well as a couple of lessons and a lead out. Think we might send her to one of those, although she might come back wanting one of her own!! Not a chance big bad step mum will put paid to that idea  

Hope you have a good night tomorrow with your friend

Evening to everyone else

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy

I'm such a  - I forgot to ask (if you don't mind me asking that is), if you are a Project Manager? It's just that my DH is one and he read your earlier post.

I'm always happy to help out, but think the logistics of getting your ironing to me might be a little tough (oh, yeah, and the fact that I don't really love it that much ).

I'm living in fear of DD saying she wants a pony - I actually really don't like horses myself - a few bad riding experiences for me and DH (quite funny though). Stand your ground hun - they cost a fortune. It's not being a big bad step mum - it's just being rational.

XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Julie

No I'm not a project manager, though with some of the ones we have at our place I couldn't do a worse job!! . Some of the work I do has quite a structured process to it with deadlines to adhere to and a few strands of my work overlap so thought it would be good to learn how to go about it properly. I work in public transport and our section deal with tendering for local bus services. The course is a basic intro into Prince2 but has been adapted slightly to fall in line with some of the criteria that our company use. No qualifications at the end of it. Might do the Prince2 training though if work will stump up the cost, never know when such things as that will come in handy.

You don't like ironing! You sound like my DH, says he's done his bit by putting it in the washer 

I never wanted to go horse riding when I was younger, I was more a ballet girl (mum still has my first pair of pink ballet shoes - bless her). SD has mentioned it once, asked her who was going to look after it when she was at her mums, she said a stable boy that apparently she can pay for out of her pocket money!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy

Ah, sounds like a good course to do then ..... even without qualifications at the end, and I hope that work will fund Price2 training if you decide it's worthwhile. DH says Prince2 is good - not that I know anything about it, but he does, although he doesn't have it. He operates using Prince2 and APM. Like you say, you never know when it might come in handy. I took the NVQ III in Admin a few years ago because work was prepared to fund it and allow me time to do it, so thought it would be good for updating my CV (as I'm ancient ).

I don't really mind ironing too much .... just wish there wasn't quite so much sometimes. At least your DH puts things into the washer ... mine thinks there is a washing fairy that just sorts it out for him .

Your SD sounds like she gets some serious pocket money then . My DD loves the idea of ballet too, but she has problems with her ankles/knees/legs so we've been told she shouldn't do ballet or gymnastics.

Hope you have a lovely evening and the course isn't too bad tomorrow.
XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie,

Apparently Prince2 is the "industry standard" to won't harm to have it if I can. Give over ancient  . A few of the ladies in our place have done NVQ - looks very time consuming.

She wishes she got some serious pocket money .

Bless your DD.

Thank you hun, have a good evening tomorrow
xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Well survived day 2 of the course 

Rainy and horrible here. Off to the in-laws then takeaway - yum yum

Hope you've all had a good day

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say a quick hello ladies

Hope you are all well and had a good day today. Least that's my working week done! Now all the domestic bliss to sort out!

Still no sign of me ovulating yet - beginning to worry that it's just an empty follie this month and no egg. Trying to keep  but it's getting more tricky.

Catch up properly tomorrow,
Lots of 's & 's


----------



## allycat (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you, I really needed to laugh.  TBH I am trying it all aswell.  I have a religous metal in my bra and the odd thing is that it is not even my religion.  I figure I will take any bipartisan help I can get.  I hope your spot works.  Good Luck


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Sending you lots of        ,         and            Julie. 

Allycat - amazing what we get upto isn't it ttc   .  Any other tips gratefully received


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning lovely orange ladies

Well, I am one REALLY HAPPY BUNNY this morning. I got my smiley        .

Just called the clinic and they will call back this pm with times for my "basting" tomorrow. We've booked dd into nursery for the day (yet more expense - but the end result would be VERY worth it).

And, its sunny today too!!!! Perfect. If I didn't have to do the dishwasher, do a couple of loads of washing & do the grocery shopping it would be perfect anyway. .

Wendy - Thank you so much honey for all those positive thoughts, prayers, hugs & orange spots - they must have worked. . Hope the work hasn't piled up too much over the last 2 days while you were on the course.

Allycat - Welcome to our mad orange world .

Specialmum/MV/Bok/Jessie - Hope you are all doing well my lovelies.

Big 's & 's to everyone.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just a flying visit, catch up more later hopefully

Aww Julie, pleased for you hun, must be so happy (apart from the housework obviously!). More          for your phone call this afternoon.

Hello MV, allycat, specialmum, jessiesue, fee and anyone I've missed

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy - Thanks hun. . Just had the call from the clinic - 9.30 for DH's part, 1.30pm for me, so we'll go together in the am, then pop into Salisbury for some shopping and lunch before going back in the pm.

So excited, I'm like a little kid. Going to take dd to the park this pm so I can go on the swings and burn of some of the "fizz".

Hope you have a good afternoon - catch up later.
XXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Just popped in to say a quick hello to all.  

Delighted to hear things going according to plan Julie, will be thinking of you tomorrow         

Hopefully catch up properly later on, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey MV

So lovely to hear from you. 

Thanks for all the 's & 's.

Catch up properly soon honey.
XXXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Orange ladies!

I'm so sorry I have been AWOL lately, had PC probs at home  and training courses at work   so have not been able to get online 

Just managed to log on at home as the broadband now appears to be fixed  and wanted to quickly wish you luck for tomorrow* Julie*     here's a little good luck orange dance for you:
[fly]        [/fly]

Hope it all goes well hun!

Hey to Wendy, MV, Fee, Specialmum and anyone else reading  Just have to go cook tea and will then get back on for a proper catch up!

Bok xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

Just nipping on mums computer before she gets back from her trip.

Good luck tomorrow Julie, will be thinking about you    

Hi MV - hope you're well

Hi Bokbabe -   to the computer. Have a good tea.

 specialmum, jessiesue, fee, allycat

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Wendy & Bok

Well, I shouldn't be here .... should be at yoga .... but the heating wasn't working and they couldn't get hold of the caretaker.   . Could really have done with the relaxtion, but never mind. Instead, I will spend some time on FF (again), then have a nice soak in the bath and get the crystals out and work on some visualisation. Better shave my legs too in case the consultant has any velcro on her coat and she gets stuck to my legs .

Thank you so much for the lovely orange dance and messages.

Catch up post basting. 
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Just another flying visit from me. Sorry didn't get on FF again last night Julie, hope you had a nice soak in the bath and you feel really relaxed.  to shaving your legs 

Sending you lots of        

Hello everybody else

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ladies hope you are all well.

First of all - Julie - I really hope today went well for you and will be    that 1st May is lucky for you.

Just to keep you all posted my scan has been brought forward to tomorrow as I started spotting on monday - thought it had stopped yesterday but it made a reappearance today - the only positive thing is it seems to be 'old' (sorry if tmi ! ) but Monday was enough to scare me silly as this is the exact time we lost our last little one.
Have been peeing on sticks for Britain and they are all still BFP's but the strength of the positive line does seem to have lessened a bit - or maybe I am imagining it ?   

I am scared silly about tomorrow and just hope and pray they give us good news tomorrow.
Apparently they should/may be able to see a heartbeat at 6 wks 2 days - does anyone else have any experience of this ? Keep me sane !!  

Hope you are all doing well otherwise

  xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi jessie sue  . Aw hun you must have been so worried over the past few days. I'm sure it's nothing to be worried about. You probably are just imagining fainter lines, maybe it's something to do with hormonal changes in your body? Sorry can't help you out on the 6wk scan and heartbeats, have you posted on any of the other threads, eg peer support?

Sending you lots of       for your scan tomorrow.

Hi Julie - hope everything went well for you today, keep touching me ff wristband and sending you positive thoughts.

Something to make you smile, DH went for his first SA test today. He was mortified that it was the youngest, prettiest nurse that came to get him  

Hi MV, bokbabe (hope the computers playing properly today), speciallady, fee

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello orange lovely ladies 

Jessie Sue - I hope I can put your mind at rest hun till tomorrow. When I was 6.5wks pg with dd I m/c'd her twin. Don't know if I've talked about it on this thread before, so sorry if I am repeating myself. We had no idea we were carrying twins, so thought we had just lost our little bean. We had to go and be scanned and the day after they couldn't see anything so we were told it was all over. We had to go back again a few days later for a final scan, and lo and behold one beautiful heartbeat. There is very little to see except a small blob with a dark throbbing blob, but it is such a lovely sight. I am going to spend a lot of time with my hands together tonight  like mad that you see a lovely heartbeat tomorrow. I would definitely say to stay away from the pee sticks, in fact I'm sending out the  to stop you. Let us know how you get on tomorrow because we will be worrying about you. .

Wendy - I can't believe that your DH was mortified about getting such a young, pretty nurse .... Mat has seen the same one twice to do his "bit" and she's lovely but SO .

Well ladies, I wore my orange jumper and scarf today with my orange carnelian stone in my bra, as well as my orange FF wristband. I'm certainly surrounded by orange this time around. I even found a pair of orange socks in TK Maxx today, of all places. I was gutted because there was only 1 pair left, and if there had been half a dozen I would have been buying them all up and posting them out to you all.

So, I've entered the dreaded 2ww again, but at least this time I can feel so much better knowing I have my lovely orange ladies here.

Hope you all have lovely evenings,
XXXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Julie and Wendy D

Thank you for your words of support ladies  , scan is at 2pm tomorrow so please keep your fingers crossed   for us and I will update you as soon as I am able.
Thanks again and good luck Julie for your 2WW    

 and xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

awww Julie is the orange Queen 

Think DH was just so  because he knew that she knew what he was up to! Bless him.

Didn't know about your m/c dd twin hun, so sorry to hear that .  at you wanting to send us orange socks, bless ya.

    for your 

Jessie sue, do as orange Queen says and stop it with the pee sticks - or else   .

Sending you lots of     for tonight, tomorrow and especially at 2pm hun.

Hi to everyone else
 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Orange Queen .....  I wish.

DH says he wishes they'd lay carpet outside the rooms so you can't hear people walking about outside ... says it's very offputting . At least he doesn't have someone clamping him open with a large spotlight highlighting things .

I really genuinely wanted them to have 6 pairs of orange socks, but they were in clearance and the only ones left. Bit of a mad orange colour but I love them.

Jessie Sue - Hope those pee sticks have been taken away from you. .


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Girlies!

PC is still up and down  , so I have to be quick whilst it's up!!

*Julie,* congrats on being *PUPO*   and  for your 2WW, I'm sure it'll be the one      

*Jessie *    and    for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine hun  

  at your DH's "predicament" *Wendy* hope his SA comes back with good news 

Hey to Specialmum, MV and anybody else reading!

Be back on as soon as I can,
Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Just wondering where all my lovely orange friends are today? .... missing you all .

Hope your absence means you are busy having fun, rather than stressed out with work.

Catch up soon.
XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello All

Update for you.
We went to the hospital and had the scan - waited a very tense few minutes whilst they moved the scanner round and about and then showed us one lovely heartbeat !! tiny but flickering away there on the screen !!   
Then they scanned a bit more - and yes - found a second heartbeat !!! OMG !!! TWINS !!   
They could find no evidence of why I had had the bleed but said it could be down to implantation still - they had a look round and first little one measures 4.5 mm and second one measures 5mm.
I have another scan on my original date of 01.05.08 which will put me at eight weeks but am just going to take things really easy now.

Julie - how is the 2WW going ?
WendyD and everyone else (Bokbabe, Specialmum, MV And anyone else reading)
Thanks again for all your kind words I will keep coming on here and seeing how you all are if thats ok


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG, Jessie you have made my day hun.  I am just SO BLOOMIN HAPPY FOR YOU!!!  Someone up there was listening to those  .  I hope that you have smiled so much your face aches (don't wish you the pain just the pleasure).

            

Blessed with 2 miracles. I'll settle for just the one at the end of this 2ww.  

Well, I've had some weird stabbing pains on my l.h.s today - quite strong and not sure what they are all about.  Hopefully a lovely big sperm is fighting his way into my little egg.  

Definitely keep posting hun - you are going to bring us lots of luck.  Lots of   &   for the 1st May (which is my test day), for your scan.

Make sure you take it easy hun, because twins are going to try and sap all the goodness you eat, so eat well and get lots of rest (don't mean to sound bossy, just want you to take care).  XXXX


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Julie
Thank you !! I will    and think    thoughts for both of us for the 1st 
May and hope your stabbing pain is all the little swimmers fighting to get to that lovely egg !!   
Take care and talk soon
  and  xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

It's quiet here today .... just Jessie & me to keep each other company.

Wendy - I'm feeling worried about you for some reason hun. Your ticker says it could be test day for you (or AF arriving I guess), so I'm hoping it's something good keeping you away today. Will send you lots of  and say some  anyway. Hope to hear from you soon.

Bok/MV/Specialmum - Hello ladies. Hope you've had good days. XXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good morning girls,

Fantastic news Jessiesue, how wonderful, take care and rest lots  

Delighted all went well Julie and you're on the tww, hope the pains have eased a little and you are feeling better. Sending you lots and lots of positive, orangey thoughts and really hoping things work out this time for you        

I have having a bit of a sad day today, its now four weeks since the m/c and I just feel a little low   Work has been totally hectic with extra work to do in the evenings and I feel really tired so I'd say that explains quite a bit and I guess the tears are as a result of an imminent af - they said 4-6weeks at the clinic.

Anyway I hope I haven't dampened your moods girls and I'm truly thrilled for you Jessie    and very hopeful for you Julie      .

Hi WendyD hope you are doing ok and enjoying your Sat. 

Hi Bokbabe, hope you get your computer sorted out soon and hope the weekend is a lovely relaxing one for you  

Hi Fee/specialmum, cinders and everyone esle out there, happy weekend  

Chat soon, MV xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning all

MV -  - How lovely to hear from you, but I'm so  that you are feeling down today. Don't suppose the weather is helping much either - it's miserable here. It does take time to recover not just physically but emotionally from a m/c and you do need to give yourself some time to be sad. It's probably quite good that work has been so busy, but make sure you don't overdo it. FF can be such a lovely place, but it's so hard to be all excited for other people when you feel so low yourself so thank you for still checking in on us. Sounds weird to say I hope you get your AF, but I guess it's better to just get it over with. What are your plans now? Are you going to have more of a rest before trying again? I'm so sorry if you've mentioned it before but my brain is like mush today.

Wendy - I hope you are OK hun, it's not like you not to be around 2 days on the trot. Worried about you and hope it's unfounded.

JessieSue/Bok/Fee ...... Hope you all have some nice things planned for the weekend.

DH has taken DD to get some more fruit/veg and then he's taking her whilst he gets his hair cut. Think he might regret it, but bless him, he just wanted to give me some peace. . I'm going to try and finish doing the fringe on the poncho I've just knitted for DD - anything to take my mind off things and make me stay resting.

Take care everyone, 's & 's


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Julie, thanks a million for the lovely message, I've had a good cry and I'm feeling much better now.   I know what you mean about the af, yes probably better to get it over with, all helps in the process of thinking positively.

The plan is really just to wait for a letter from the hops with our next schedule of treatment and take it from there. So onwards and upwards  

I'm glad your DH has taken your DD out for a little bit and you've got some time on your own. It must be so difficult to 'rest' with a youngster happy and excited and busy all the time although maybe that helps to take your mind off the long TWW.  

I'm intrigued by the poncho you are fringing, you must be really clever with your hands, I like to try bits and pieces but I can only really knit - and scarves at that!  

Hope you have a great day, nice and relaxing and feet up as much as possible!        

Thanks again, chat soon MV xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening my lovely orange ladies

OMG - jessiesue - TWINS!!!!!!!! Oh well done you hun, so so so happy for you. The big grin has come back on my face and I suspect will be here for a while   . Twins! Take care of yourself, make sure you eat properly etc etc. ha ha twins! And yes please do keep coming back to let us know how you're getting on

[fly]             [/fly]

Oh Julie, bless you for worrying about me hun, I feel awful now. I'm fine thanks, got cold off DH and I've been ok for a couple of days but it knocked me for six yesterday - came home from work, had some tea and pretty much went straight to bed. Long lie in this morning and then out and about doing boring stuff. Don't think it's a bfp for me this month, day 29 today and have had some signs of AF but not all of them but I'd be highly suprised (and delighted obviously) if I were. Hope you enjoyed your peace and quiet and you got plenty of rest. How's DH's haircut?

Anyway hun,    that pain in your lhs is DH's little swimmers fighting over which one is getting the first prize egg   .

Hi MV - you're bound to feel a little tearful hun. Like Julie says work has probably been a good thing for you, help keeping you busy (if tired too). Hopefully AF will make an appearance soon and then you can start thinking about your next treatment.  

Hi Bokbabe, you had to throw the computer out of the window yet  

Hi fee, specialmum

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy - Thank goodness you are OK hun, but part of me was hoping you'd had a natural BFP and just hadn't had time to post.   it could still be the case. Are your cycles usually quite regular, or do they vary in length? So sorry you've caught DH's germs. I've had a really runny nose and sore throat for days now but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere.

DH's haircut looks very nice and DD was quite well behaved. DH's hairdresser described him as having "George Clooney hair" .... i.e. greying on the sides. Think he's quite flattered to be called that ... in fact he asked me to type that ...... and now he's laughing coz I've typed that .

Had a few more crampy pains on r.h.s tonight, which I hope isn't DH's swimmers because my egg is on the l.h.s.

We watched "Muppets in Space" this pm with DD, except for the bit when I fell asleep on the sofa. Right sleepy head I am today - think it's the lack of fresh air. Hope it's  tomorrow for at least a little while. This evening I've been watching "Miss Potter", but it's lots sadder than I thought. .

Hope you feel better tomorrow hun. .

Hello to anyone else checking in. XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya hun,

Married to George Clooney eh, some girls get all the luck  

Still hoping it could be a natural bfp too but pretty sure it isn't. Don't feel too bad about it though as it's not really been/being (always get them wrong) a good month for . Think the clinic mentioning IVF took it out of us a bit more than we thought, that and telling mum about it all, quite draining emotionally really. Anyway if i'm not we just try again this month coming and  that it happens then. Can tell you now, FF will be one of first places I'll be posting on when I do get a bfp 

I'm regular enough in that I get  every month, but anywhere between 26 and occasionally upto 31 days, usually27/28 days.

Sure your crampy pains are 'settling in' pains, everything getting themselves sung and comfy in their new home .

Bless you falling asleep.

We went shopping for some mince and milk and ended up there an hour and spending nearly £60, not sure how that happened . Then when DH went for his snooze (he was up at 4 this morning for work) I did some ironing while I watched Terry Pratchetts 'colour of magic' which I taped over Easter.

Hope the sun comes out for you tomorrow so you can get some fresh air.

Hi to everybody else

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, it's too early. . DD up at 6.30am and it's DH's turn for a lie in so here I am on FF already.

Wendy - The George Clooney comment sadly only applies to the grey bits in his hair. I think I can pretty much guarantee that there are no other similarities .

I am going to keep on  about a BFP for you - lots of people I know were referred to a O&G Consultant for IF investigations/tests and then got a natural BFP before anything actually happened.  You will be one of these people. Like you I get  every month and it's generally 24-28 days, but has been as little as 21 and as much as 31. All part of the menopause I guess.

 for you going out for mince and milk and then spending so much money - I was born with that skill too. I find Tesco's is the easiest place for that too happen, and even Sainsbury's these days. Maybe to do with the fact they both have clothes and toys available. DH is a nightmare to let loose on the grocery shopping - always ends up spending too much. That's why I generally go on my own every Wednesday morning.

DH loves Terry Pratchett, but wasnt too sure about "Colour of Magic" televisation. Hope you enjoyed it, and it didn't detract from the joy of doing the ironing  - only joking. I've got a big pile of ironing in front of me which I was hoping DH would notice and do something about. Fat chance of that! He also left the kitchen in a right mess last night .

Well, no sign of that sunshine yet but at least it's not raining I suppose.

Hope everyone has lovely days, whatever the weather.
's & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie

I'd only been in bed a couple of hours when you go up, stayed up to watch the Calzaghe fight.

Never mind about George Clooney, bet you'd get bored with him anyway  

We're always doing it, both as bad as each other when it comes to supermarket shopping. Said we're going to be good for next few weeks, make do with what we've got in the house and then do another 'big shop' before we get step kids for may half term week. Believe it when it happens though .

I love Terry Pratchett, he makes me laugh out loud, so sad that a brilliant mind like that now suffers from Alzheimers. Quite liked the adapation for TV, better than The Hogfather I thought but still not as good as the book for me.

 I'm one of those people too. Thank you for yours too, you lovely orange lady you 

  to DH leaving a mess in the kitchen. Mine rarely does ironing, he's great at putting stuff in the washer and getting it dry but then seems to thing the ironing fairy takes over . I'd leave ironing if I were you, you've got to be getting your rest lady.

No sunshine here either I'm afraid, probably tomorrow when we are at work.

Hope you're feeling better today and the crampy pains have disappeared.

Lots of  and  for you hun.

 to everyone else, hope you're all having a nice relaxing sunday

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I just lost a massive long post. Don't you just hate it when that happens!!!

Right start again ... what did I say .....

Mmmm, well I've had another afternoon sleep - like a little old granny this weekend. DD even had another snooze - but then she was up at stupid-o-clock this morning.

I've tried really hard recently to spend less on our groceries, but we still need good fruit/veg/meat etc and so there is still a certain amount I have to spend. I've stopped going to Tescos/Sainsburys because I always spend more there.

DH love's the Terry Pratchett books, but like you, is not so sure about their TV adaptation. So sad about him suffering from Alzheimers now - someone of so much intelligence.

DH still hasn't done the kitchen (well, to my standard anyway), the dishwasher is loaded but there are still crumbs around etc. The bathrooms could also do with a clean too, but he's being so good with DD that I don't like to ask.

We had a little bit of ^sunshine^ here today, which is why DH has taken DD out to feed the ducks at our local millpond. Expect they will stop at the playpark on the way home too. We took her out on her bike this morning, and she's finally getting the hang of pedalling.

Crampy pains are still going on - not sure what they are about, and doubt it's implantation coz it's only 4 days past basting. How are you feeling today? I am going to keep thinking  &  for you.

Well, I need to go and put dinner in - roast chicken legs for tea with boiled potatoes and steamed veg's. Yummy.

Catch up with you later.
's & 's to everyone - Bok/MV/Jessie Sue/Specialmum/Feehilyfan


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

to losing posts, pain in the  when it does that.

I try to get our fruit and veg from the market in Leeds, bit hit and miss though. Sometimes you get some really nice pieces that last a while but sometimes you get some stuff that starts going off pretty quick.

Don't think any DH's do things quite as we would. Think we've probably got the best, mine does do quite a lot in the house and I know there are some out there who do very little. Yours sounds a sweety.

Bless DD learning to pedal, bet she's soooo cute on her bike.

Thank you for the  and  hun, means a lot to me. Lots of  and  for you too.

Enjoy your sunday dinner and catch up with you later.

hi MV, jessie sue (aww twins!), specialmum and fee

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm forever blowing bubbles .... pretty bubbles over to Wendy ....


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie - nice chatting to you last night hun, bit chaotic in there sometimes isn't it? Some nice ladies in there. Hope you're day at work went ok. Hopefully catch up later tonight, visiting in-laws this evening so not sure what time it will be before I can get my fix of FF 

Hello to everybody else

Hope you all have a good Monday

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy - Yes I was so excited when I saw you enter the chat room. Heffalump seems lovely, but understandably nervous about Wednesday. What time did you finish chatting?

I've not gone to work today - told my boss last week that I wanted Mon/Tues (i.e. my working week) off, to rest up post-basting. I thought I was able to take it as sick, but just phoned in today so I followed company procedure and was told I could either have unpaid leave or holiday . Grrrrr!!!! Not sure what the legal stance is on time off following IF treatment - guess that as it's "elective" I'm not entitled to sick pay. I wouldn't mind but I'm actually sick today anyway .... DH was ill last night and I'm feeling like it's gonna be me next.

Hope we get to catch up later, but hope you have a good day at work and lovely time with in-laws. Both sets of our parents are on holiday at the moment (not together), which I have to say is quite nice for a while.

Hello to anyone else checking out the orange thread today - especially to Bok/MV/SpecialMum/JessieSue/Feehilyfan.
's, 's & 's to everyone


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Another flying visit before visit the in-laws.

Hetty and Heffa are lovely, mind you all the Yorkie girls are - we can't help it  

You do right to take the time off work, get some rest in -   to them for making you take it as leave or unpaid -cheek.

Hope you've managed to avoid catching DH's lurgy and your crampy pains are gone.

Talk to you later hun

Hiya MV, bokbabe, jessiesue, fee and anyone else reading

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

. Hello Wendy thanks for popping in to say hi.

Posted a question on peer support this morning about taking time off and it all got a bit heated. Gayn (Mrs Chaos) had to lock the topic down.

Hope you have a lovely evening hun.
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Apolgies Ladies because this is going to be an aam post.

Very excited but equally very nervous & apologies if this is t.m.i., but I've just noticed some really red blood when wiping. It's too early for AF and it's nothing like the usual anyway.

So excited to think it could be implantation bleeding, but don't know what that's like. It's 5 days past basting so think the timing could be right.

I am  so hard it is what I hope it is.   

If anyone has any experience of it, I would love to hear from you.
XXXXx


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Julie

Warning - TMI post !!

Sounds    ! - when I had my 'bleed' in the 2ww - it started with a bit of red and then went brown and spotted only when wiping  so I hope and   for you that its your little one setting up home !!
I too have had to take holiday for my treatment - except when I had OHSS and the doctor signed me off - its unfair as we cant help it but then I suppose they can say we choose to have treatment - some choice !!
Hope you are ok otherwise.
Hello to everyone else !!

  and   xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh Jessie Sue, thank God someone is out there.

Feel like I'm going  tonight. Don't know whether to  or .

I feel deep down like its not my AF, but I'm so scared in case it is. Getting lots of crampy pains on the r.h.s particularly.

JessieSue - What did you do hun, did you put your feet up or just carry on?

Oh, this is hard.


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi again Julie

I started spotting at the weekend and rested as much as possible over the weekend but went back to work on the Monday. Then I had a clot on the weds and thought all was over so went home and was off sick the following couple of days (as it happened I had a terrible upset stomach anyway !) It was test day for me on the saturday.
mine started a week after ET but to be fair everyone's different - obviously the brown (sorry tmi !) meant it was old so implantation could have happened days before - I had all sorts of pulling, cramping and odd sensations on the 2ww - all of which convinced me AF was on the way but I am living proof you can have all that an be very definitely pg !   
Sounds good to me anyway  - I 'knew' no matter how scared I was by the bleed that it wasnt like my AF or how my AF normally starts - if you can rest up I would, but as my clinic says what we do or dont do wont change the outcome - but as far as I am concerned if you give yourself every chance then thats the very best you can do   
Keep   lots of   and xx to you


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Jessie Sue

 hun. Sorry it's taken so long to reply. My friend just called from the US and we always spend an hour just chatting away.

Like you I'm having some weird cramping/pulling sensations but I am so scared to get too excited. The earliest I could really test is in 8/9 days if AF hasn't arrived. That seems like an eternity at the moment.

I think I'm gonna try and rest up again tomorrow (well as much as possible with a very excitable, active nearly 4 year old).

Take care hun and thanks for everything tonight.
's & 's


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks hun.

Sleep tight & sweet dreams.
XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Awww Julie, sorry I couldn't get on earlier -  to me.

From what Jessie sue says and a some other posts I've read on here I think it is fairly common to get some form of bleeding during a 2ww. Many of them say it's due to the implantation. I'm sorry I can't be of much more help to you hun but am sending you lots of

[fly]             [/fly]

Hark at you causing near meltdown on FF! Wonder if the link is still open to read only, might have to go and have a browse!

Glad you had a nice long chat to your friend, always nice to catch up with friends.

Try to get as much rest as you can over the next few days, I know it will be difficult with DD.

Will try and pop in a bit more tomorrow and keep tabs on you.

Hi jessiesue, fee and everyone else

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bless you hun. I knew you were out tonight anyway so no  to yourself. Just more 's for replying when you got in. Hope you had a lovely evening.

Deep down I feel like it could be implantation - the timing is right and it's just not like an AF, but so scared in case it's anything worse or just a different, very short cycle. I've tried to read up some of the other posts, but just not sure. The crazy thing is that I have to try and wait for at least another 8 days to test. That seems like an eternity.

I think the thread is still open to read - can't believe it had over 250+ people that had read it today. Gulp. It was honestly a very innocent question which seemed to get people very worked up.

Just had my DB phone from the States as well, so at least I've had a while to talk and take my mind off things (apart from the regular cramps/pains).

B-i-l did say he'd like to do something tomorrow, so I'm wondering if he'd like to take DD out for an hour. She'll think it's a right treat, an b-i-l is really good with her (now she's out of nappies that is ).

If not, I think I'm going to be the terrible Mum that just pulls out loads of DVD's.

Well, that's me done for FF today I think. Scared to go to the toilet but I am going to have an embarrassing accident soon if I'm not careful.

Thanks for being such a great support and for all the prayers and positive thoughts. Going to close with some orange circles I think.
Hope you have a good sleep and sweet dreams.
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Julie

Just a quick check in before my dinner.

We had a good time thanks, in-laws are funny people, get on really with them. Nipped to SIL and BIL afterwards too. Nice to chat to your DB too.

You're thread was still open, you certainly got everyone talking and letting their emotions run riot didn't you   

Hope BIL has managed to take DD out for an hour or so just to give you a bit of peace and quiet. Nothing wrong with DVD's occasionally.

      that it is your little bub getting nice and snug in there hun.

        

Hello everyone else out there in orange world

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Wendy

Glad you had a good evening.

B-I-L has taken dd out this am for an hour to feed the ducks and go to the play park. She was more than happy to get out in the sunshine.

Still bleeding a little and loads of cramps too. Just not sure what's going on but trying to stay  anyway (a.m.a.p anyway when I'm not going .

Catch up later hun,
Love to everyone else out there in orange world.
XXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Julie, just flying through here and really hope you are doing ok and feeling a little less crampy, I hope thats a good sign and things are just settling down and embruo is snuggling in tight            

Hi to everyone else, catch up soon MV x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

MV 

So lovely to hear from you. Hope you are doing OK hun & we can catch up more with you soon,

Take care,
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Julie

Glad your DD had a good morning, nice that there was some sunshine for her to play out in.

Hope you're feeling better after a nice restful day, it had better of been restful or  .

Trying to work out which film to go see tomorrow night. Wednesday I usually go to my mums and then to a keep fit class (if we don't miss it because we talk too much ) but DH is trying to stop smoking and this is his first week. The man at the clinic suggested that he does something else on Wednesday night this week so he's not on his own so I think we are going to the pictures.

Hi MV - hope you're doing ok hun

Hi Jessiesue, specialmum, fee and everybody else

 and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie Julie Julie - kept checking chat room on and off and I've literally just missed you. 1st line that came up said _Julie Wilts has just logged out_

Hope you have a good rest of the evening hun
xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Just a quick good morning from me.

Hope everyone has a good day. Julie, hope your cramps have gone   

Speak to you all later

 and x x x

[fly]            [/fly]


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning lovely orange ladies

Wendy - was lovely to see you in chat last night, but sorry I was so tired and vanished so quickly. The quiz really tired me out, and it was so frustrating seeing you were in the Lounge and I couldn't even pop in to say hi. Hope you enjoyed it and met some lovely people.

I'm scared to say it in case they come back, but the cramps seem to have eased off and the bleeding too, so I am still  &  that it was implantation. Was just so strong - nearly took my breath away a couple of times.

Hope you are having a lovely day, and the sun is shining. It's just started to come out here, and I hope it's going to stay.

Catch up later.  & 

Bok/MV/Jessie Sue/Specialmum/Feehilyfan - Hope you are all well, lovely orangey ladies. XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon orange ladies

I thought you might have been in the quiz and tried to time it for when I thought it ended but obviously missed it! I daren't do the quiz, i'd be hopeless at it 

Glad the cramps have gone and  they don't come back.    that it's big implantation.

It's quite pleasant in Leeds today, not as sunny as yesterday but nice enough.

Hope you're having a good afternoon.

Hello everyone else

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy

You won't believe this, because you know how  I am - I came 3rd in the quiz.  

The best thing was just that it took my mind off things last night though.

Glad to hear it's OK up in Leeds, but shame it's not as nice as yesterday. It's still lovely and sunny here, but very windy.

Just chilling out at the moment - DD seems to have gone to sleep again this pm (2 days on the trot), which is a shock, coz she's really outgrowing afternoon naps. Still, gives me some lovely peace for a bit.

Hope work is ok this pm for you.

 &


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Julie

Wow, 3rd, good on you.   

Glad you got a bit of quiet time this afternoon.  

We've had a drive around and about this evening to keep DH's mind off him not have a cig in his hand!

Hi MV, specialmum, bokbabe, fee, jessie sue

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy 

Thought you were off to the cinema tonight, or couldn't you decide on a film. Hope DH is getting on ok with not smoking. I bought my bruv a book about stopping smoking by Alan Carr and he absolutely swears that was how/why he gave up. He's given the book to friends who've also given up using it. Not sure what it's all about, but might be worth a look. When you've got your DD or DS he'll be so glad he's a non smoker. 

I haven't gone to yoga tonight either, because I just don't want to risk anything and if I just laid down and didn't do any postures, I would just fall asleep. Plus DH went late night shopping for me tonight, so I didn't have to lug all the heavy bags.

DD did have a little sleep, but then we had lots of fun playing in the garden afterwards. She's been a little  today.

We need some other posts on this thread soon or it's going to be the Wendy and Julie show. .

Sweet dreams hun and catch up soon,
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi hun

We were supposed to go to the cinema but they all started either too early or too late!

DH went to his stop smoking clinic today and they prescribed him some plastic cigarette things so we went to pick those up and then just had a drive around. I hope he does it this time (tried a couple of times before). He was really shocked about what the doctor told him about how much smoking can damage your chances of becoming pregnant (apparently it can affect  by 33%). Thanks for tip about Alan Carr book, I'll have a wander to library at the weekend and see if I can see it, got to be worth a try.

Glad you had a good afternoon with DD, nice to relax but must drive you a bit stir crazy if you don't get out. Bless DH for doing the shop, he's a good one.

I know, do you think we've scared them all off!

Julie and Wendy show started slipping into Yorkshire thread earlier, one of the girls has just got a rose quartz and had it in her bra!!

Take care hun


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy - one half of the Wendy and Julie orange show 

Shame you couldn't get to the cinema in the end.  for the timings not working out.

33% - WOW that's some stat to make you stop.

Lovely to hear I'm not the only mad one going around with crystals in her bra. Still am. Wonder if I'll ever stop .... it's all part of the routine now.

Tell me to bog off and mind my own if you want, but has the horrible  actually visited yet?

I'm going to be off to bed soon, coz I'm really pooped again today. Been so sleepy recently - feel like an old granny.
XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie - one half of the Julie and Wendy show 

I know, 33%, the poor man went white. It really did shake him up.

I'd keep up with the crystals if I were you, I think the thought of them is nice and relaxing in itself so it can't be of any harm. The lady at work who does Indian Head massage is just about to go part time at our work and is hoping to do more complementary therapy as a second job. She has seen a treatment bed that actually comes with crystals in it at the right point to align with your chakra points.

You can ask me what you want hun, i don't mind. Yep  did show her ugly mug in the end. I wasn't suprised though, still disappointed obviously, but not suprised. So in a few days time it will be weeing on LH testing sticks again and trying to suss out with my temperture chart when I ovulate and away we go with  !

You're bound to feel sleepy hun, your hormones are going to be all over the place at the minute.

Have you got an idea of when you are going to test yet?

Might not be on much tomorrow day but should be tomorrow night.

Take care

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Just a quick one - off to Church playgroup with DD in a mo' but wanted to pop in and say a quick hi.

Wendy - So sorry to hear that evil  arrived in the end. Back on the rollercoaster again then hun, OPK sticks at the ready.  that this will be your lucky month.

Lovely night's sleep for me and it's got me another day closer to test day. This is going to sound so stupid but I just don't know when to test. I'm on day 20 of my cycle, and usually get AF about day 25 (but usually know days before that she's going to visit), so could test in 5 days which is Tuesday. But, I'm thinking that if AF isn't showing any arrival signs by Sunday I might test then. Just because I should be at work Mon/Tue and I don't think I could cope with either of the potential results and go straight into work.

Hope to catch up with everyone later, hope you all have lovely days, though I think the weather isn't going to be so kind to us all today.
's & 's everyone.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon orange ladies

Julie, hope you had a good morning at Church playgroup and all the little one's haven't worn you out! Do you go regularly to playgroup?

Thanks for your , I'm remaining positive that our time will come soon. Still hopeful that it is just our 'timing' that is wrong.

Glad you had a good nights sleep. It doesn't sound stupid at all, to be honest I don't know how you've not managed to so far. I know they advise you on when you should test and early readings can give false news but I think curiousity would just get the better of me. I don't want to push you one way or the other, but thinking practically in this otherwise emotional time I think Sunday sounds a good idea. I'm not sure I could concentrate properly on Monday/Tuesday if I knew I was testing Tuesday night.

Weather here is a bit mixed, glorious blue sky and sunshine one minute, clouds and rain the next and have a guess which one I got caught in when I nipped out for some milk 

Hello to everyone else, speak to you all later

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy 

Lovely to see you about today.

Had a nice time at playgroup - yep, we go every Thursday morning, and I help to organise it (muddly, I typed oranginise it - must be the orangeyness taking over. I took it easy today - didn't set up all the tables and chairs or pack away either. Felt really lazy, but a few ladies know what's happening so I was excused.

Sorry you got soaked earlier - the weather is just the same here - rainy one minute and beautiful blue sky the next. Don't think we'll be in the conservatory and garden today. .

Emotions all over the place today - bloomin hormones - and I'm so scared it's coz AF is thinking about visiting. Think if DD wasn't about I'd be having a good . Going to have to give myself a good talking to.

Catch up later.
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning orange ladies

Sorry I didn't get back on last night. Yet another drive around and about, I tell you what DH saves in not buying cigarettes he'll spend in fuel driving around to keep his mind off not have a smoke  Long as it works though.

Glad you had a nice time at playgroup. Oranginise it! Like it, definitely got orange on the brain . I should hope you did take it easy young lady, carrying your precious cargo. There is a church playgroup and nursery near where we live and it's always full, apparently there's a long waiting list to get in (I know, I checked just in case!). I don't remember going to one when I was a child but I remember mum taking me to the childrens hour at our local library and I used to love that. Think it's nice that kids get to meet other kids in a nice, safe environment.

So sorry to read that your emotions are playing havoc with you hun, though it's hardly suprising really. I think you'd have to be a really hard faced person not to feel emotions at a time like this. Hope you feel better today.    it's not AF and just your body adapting and giving out strange messages.

Might be on even less today as finishing early to pick up kiddywinks and then it's alll systems go for the weekend 

I'll be on at some point but know that I'm sending you lots of love, , ,  and especially  for you. Take care

Hello MV, Bokbabe, specialmum, jessiesue, fee, hope you're all doign well. Have a fab friday and weekend

 and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie

Just a quickie, I'm keeping my eye on the Yorkshire Girls thread as one of the ladies, heffalump -(she was in the chat room last week along with Hetty - we were talking about me surviving meatloaf!) is in hospital and due to have baby Zachary anytime now 

Anyway the point of this post is that 2 other ladies in there are on their 2ww and due to test early next week and they are both experiencing AF type pains too, so sounds like it is a common thing to happen. Not sure if that helps or not 

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy D

You are a fabulous pick-me-up and always say the loveliest things. 

Had such a  night last night. Shed loads of  and felt a little better after. Came as a bit of a suprise, and worried me to feel so down, because that's usually what happens at this point in my cycle before the hideous  comes to visit. I am  so hard that I am wrong.

Felt so sick this morning at breakfast, that I only ate 2 mouthfuls of cereal, then gave up and had a slice of plain toast instead. Don't think it's probably anything significant, coz I've felt fine since.

DD has been to the Church playgroup since she was 7 months old and she just loves it. She has lots of friends here and so do I - a couple of which know what we are going through and are fabulously supportive. Not sure how I'm going to cope when DD goes to school in September and I don't have an excuse to go there. Statistically, it's a bit scary because DD is the only, only child there and lots of my friends will keep going because they have babies.

Hope you have a good journey to pick they kiddiewinks up and a good weekend with them. Expect it's going to be action packed again - more horse riding? Not to worry if you aren't about so much - it's good that at least one of us isn't so addicted .

Well, I'm still  that I'm going to get that BFP and give everyone else (where are you?) hope that  are answered.

Take care & thanks for being such a fabulous support. 


Well - this is really becoming the Wendy and Julie thread - hope JessieSue/Bok/MV/SpecialMum are all ok.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, orange ladies. Just had to post ...... SO EXCITED!!! Not a BFP unfortunately (my time will come ) but my ORANGE  yoga trousers have just been delivered. They are really .... well ..... ORANGE. Probably too mad to wear out, but I'm going to definitely be wearing them around the house. They were in the sale at a company called Manuka at £11.49 (plus p&p) and described as Tibetan Orange. I just had to have them. They are so soft too. Definitely going to have to wear them with a black t-shirt and socks though because they are so BRIGHT!!!!


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie

Oh you do make me laugh . Bright orange yoga pants! You've just go to wear them all this weekend, it's the new law 

Fingers crossed that you do have an excuse to go there when DD starts school - having to keep tabs on them to make sure they keep upto your standard until new little baby is old enough to go  

Well some more good news from our Yorkshire thread, one of the ladies who had her 2ww a few weeks ago, has had a tough couple of weeks as she only had a very faint BFP and lots of blood tests later they weren't sure whether she was or wasn't pg, then thought eptopic has had her scan today and seen a little heartbeat . She's just over 6 weeks gone and everyone is now really optimistic that this is it. As you can imagine we're over the moon on that thread. So it's got to come in three's, Heffa who's still waiting to have little Zachary and clucky who had her scan this morning and Julie who's a mad nutty orange fiend   .

Glad you had a cry, helps to cleanse your system but  to a not nice night for you.

No horse riding this weekend I don't think, didn't organise it in time and they are booked up. DSD knows though so we won't be in too much trouble 

Speak to you later hun

 lovely other orange ladies

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Wendy

Wasn't sure if you'd be about again today. .

Always glad to put a smile on people's faces. Soon as I've collected DD from nursery at 4pm, they are going straight on. Sooooo comfy too!

Great, great news that your friend on the Yorkshire thread has seen that amazing heartbeat. It is just the most amazing sight. No news from Heffa yet then? There have been some BFP's on the TTC thread this week, and one of the IUI TTC ladies has found out she's having twins this week so I am surrounded by lovely, positive news.

I'm glad I had my  last night and got it out my system. As someone once said "you have to have rain to get to see the rainbow".

Hope you manage to find lots of exciting things to keep the kid's entertained. Think tomorrow is meant to be good weather, but a bit pants for Sunday.

Catch up later.


 - is there anyone out there?


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Julie and Wendy      

So sorry you two have been feeling lonely over this past week but I'm glad you've both had each other        

Sorry I haven't been on all week but af arrived and I was feeling quite yuky and very weepy as its the first one after m/c and I didn't want to bring you all down  

Feeling much better today and thrilled to be back on board  

Hope you are feeling ok Julie, not too long to go now until test date and I think your trousers sound lovely!  Hope you are relaxing with your feet up   

Sorry af came Wendy, hopefully this month will bring better news for you   Hope you enjoy your weekend with the youngsters but if it's anything like here at the minute you'll be washed/blown away - DP lit the fire this eve its that chilly  

Hope you both have lovely relaxing evening, I've my joggers on and we're going to curl up in front of the tv - no doubt a thrilling line up on tonight! 

Chat to you tomorrow, hello everyone else, take care MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

MV 

So lovely to hear from you, but sorry you've been feeling so down wIith your af arriving. . You shouldn't ever worry about bringing anyone down - we are here to help honey. No wonder you were feeling low - it's going to be very emotional after all you've been through. I was feeling so low last night, but I'm feeling better tonight, and that's a lot to do with the lovely FF ladies.

I'm wearing those bright  orange trousers now. They are so comfy but so bright - makes me laugh every time I look down. Can't imagine why they are in the sale . I guess not everyone acknowledges the wonder of orange. 

Sounds like your weather is awful there, but I just love an open fire, so I wouldn't mind the cold too much if it meant I got a cuddle in front of the fire.

Have you got any exciting plans for the weekend? Hope it's not going to be all work and no play.

Look forward to catching up more over the weekend.
Take care,
Julie XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello ladies

MV - hello chick. Sorry you've been feeling down and emotional, it's bound to get to you, it's only normal. As Julie said you've no need to worry about bringing anybody down, we're all here for each other. Bet you're glad you came on today, you wouldn't have heard about Julie's lovely orange trousers!!! Hope you're enjoying your cuddle up on the sofa.

Julie - you're going to have to take a photo and put it in the gallery, I just have to see you in these orange yoga pants. I'm like you I can't believe there were any left to have to go in a sale   Our lady from Yorkshire has now indeed had little baby Zachary, no details yet.

Well we made good time bringing kids back so had time to go to their grandparents and aunty and uncles which is nice. DSD's uncle is setting up a little vegetable patch in their garden so she grow her own veg with her aunty. DSD is going to her friends tomorrow and DSS has decided he's stopping at grandma's and grandads tomorrow night so that him and grandad can play cards 

Think the weather up here is supposed to be nice tomorrow but  on Sunday.

Take care everyone

 and x x x


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Good morning girls  

Thankyou for the lovely messages. Hope you both had a lovely Friday eve, we sat down to the TV and I promptly fell fast asleep, not to worry, I'm feeling better for it today.

Wendy, sounds like you will have a lovely time with the youngsters this weekend and its great that they are so busy, I watched a bit of Gardeners World last night and kids had these lovely little triangular veggie patches in an allotment  and had a competition to grow sunflowers. I thought it was lovely.  

My DP is very good in the garden and I try but am not always very successful, I tried to grow tomatoes this year but the seedlings perished in the cold, it has been quite freezing here. I think I'll cheat a bit and buy some tomatoe plants and see if I can take them on a bit  

Julie, how are your new trousers? maybe you'll set a trend and we'll all get a pair  . Hope you are feeling better this morn, that TWW is pretty awful at times and its the wondering and not knowing that gets to you, still hoping for you     

I've had some cereal and tea and now I think I might treat myself to a big fat croissant, it is Saturday after all.  Have a great day and chat you soon, MV


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls
Just popping quickly on....hope u are all well and enjoying the sunshine!!

Im off on a date today....hehe Meeting someone for lunch...Alittle nervous but excited too!!

Will try and pop on soon to catch up!!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Well, there was me thinking nobody would have been on, and there are three lovely ladies to say hello to.

Specialmum - Great news about having a date today. Hope you have a lovely time. Look forward to hearing how it went. XXXX

MV - Glad you feel better for having had your sleep in the evening and hope you enjoyed your croissant this morning. XXXX

Wendy - Veggie patch sounds a lovely idea - DD loves gardening apart from the getting her hands dirty bit . We planted some sunflowers last year but the snails ate them all one evening. . Not sure who was more gutted - me or DD. Hope you have a lovely weekend with them. XXXX

Well, I'm sad to say I think AF is on her way. I've suspected it since Thursday night when I go so emotional. Sorry for the t.m.i but had some brown cm this morning and that's usually the way it starts. It's day 22 for me, and that's about the usual time. I was so  this time, because it all felt so different and because of the bleeding/pains at the beginning. I wonder if the egg was fertilized and tried to implant but then didn't stay. . Don't need to tell you how I feel at the moment, because you can imagine I'm sure.

We are off to get DD's feet re-measured this pm as I think her feet have grown again. We also need to buy a new clothes airer because mine has just blown over and broken . Then I'm going to nag DH to mow the lawn whilst I do some tidying in the garden, and DD plays outside. Need to make the most of it because our forecast is pants for tomorrow.

Hope you all have lovely weekends,
 & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Hey Specialmum you little minx you  . Hope you had a good time at lunch and it went well for you.

Hi MV - Well we managed to pot some tubs and put some plants in our little garden. DSD did quite well til she found a worm then had to build it a worm house! Basically a mud hut with dandelion flowers for a roof  . We don't have enough room for a veggie patch but her aunty has a big garden and started growing her own veg last year so has a pretty good idea of what's needed, which is just as well as I don't have a clue! My friend has two allotments and grows loads of her own stuff, they even have their own chickens! I quite like the idea but I don't think I have the dedication it really needs.

Hello Julie - aw hun I'm so sorry to read you think AF is on her way, still   that it's not though. Don't know what else to say really but thinking about you and sending lots of  

Hope you managed to have a potter in the garden and DH did as he was told and did the lawn!

Take care everyone

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Wendy 

Oh I am such a sad sack today. .

DH did mow the lawn today (bearing in mind it's pretty small and takes about 10 minutes), and we found out DD needs new shoes (but failed to get anything in her size today). We are going down to the Clarks Village at Street tomorrow to try and get her some shoes there. Problem is they are either sandals or black school type shoes at the moment in our 2 local Clark's stockists.

Wore my orange jumper with stripy scarf today to try and cheer myself up, but it didn't really work. Put on my very bright orange trousers tonight and it's not had the same effect as it did yesterday.

Didn't help because someone I visited today said "aren't you pregnant yet then?". Don't you just love useful comments like that .

Glad to hear that DSD had fun in your garden, and oh how sweet that she built the worm a little house. DD had a lovely walk with DH this morning - fed the ducks and then played in our little local park, even took a giant bubble pot/wand with her. She made friends with another little girl there and didn't want to come home. Then she went out to the garden for a bit whilst DH mowed the lawn, so at least she's had a good bit of fresh air today.

Well, I'm going to drag my sorry butt up to bed and stop inflicting myself on you.
Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow - will check in later to see.

Take care everyone.
XXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw Julie there are some really inconsiderate people about, why do they feel the need to make silly comments like that.

Sounds like you live in a nice area with the little park and pond with ducks, must be lovely to take DD there when the sun is out. Hope she sees her little friend there again. Hope you manage to get her some shoes.

It was quite funny when DSD showed her dad the worm house, he had to back off because if there is one thing he doesn't like it's worms! Comes to something when an 8 year old can pick them up but a 39 year old cant 

And don't be silly, you're not inflicting yourself on anybody, that's what we're here for. You chunter and rant away.

Hope some sleep did you good hun.

  

Wendy
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Wow, Wendy you were up till late last night. I was so exhausted I fell into bed and straight asleep about quarter to 11, but I've been awake since just gone 5 this morning and decided to give up trying to get back to sleep.

I have a confession to make - I did an HPT this morning, and not surprisingly it was negative. . It's going to sound so stupid, because I was bleeding more this morning so really knew my AF was just about to start. It was just like I had to, just to feel like I'd actually made it to test this time.  I know, but it just felt important to do it, so I did. Don't really feel any worse for it either. DH is really disappointed I can tell. He really thought it had worked this time too because of how different I was and the sickness. I didn't tell him, but I've been having (and still have) a really funny taste in my mouth and that's the first thing I noticed when I was pg with DD. (Note to self - buy some chewing gum today ).

Right that's off my chest, I'll start trying to be more cheerful.

It was funny to hear you say that DH can't stand worms, but his 8 year old DD can . I did such a brave thing last year - I held a tarantula on my hand in front of DD. . I don't really know what made me pluck up the courage, but I've always wanted to show DD that I'm not afraid of so many things and I've tried to conquer lots of my fears recently. The Pets Corner team from Longleat Safari Park came to visit our Church playgroup and had all sorts of nice (and not so nice) animals, and we got to pet them all. My DH actually had the day off and popped in at the end of the session, but refused to even look at it close up when it was back in it's glass tank. He's 6'4" and very manly, but show him the tarantula and he quivered .

Well, Lizzy B has obviously moved us to a new home, which is fine and it's kinda nice to think that she wants us to have our own home. So, she pm'd me to let me know and if we want to have a different name to orange chatterers then I need to pm her back.

So, ladies .... what do we want to call ourselves? Happy to stay as the orange chatterers? Please let me know your opinions and then I'll let LizzyB know.

Well, we are off to get DD some new shoes today (hopefully), but will probably pop back in again tonight to see if anyone's been about. Then tomorrow/Tues are my working days so I'm not going to be about till the evenings then.

Hope you all have lovely Sunday's. 
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning Orange ladies

Hi Julie - I was up late but on the other hand I wasn't awake at 5 this morning!

I think you did right to do your test. Not knowing either way is just going to mess around with your head and your heart. You're bound to make comparisons from when you were pregnant with DD. I think every lady does that or compares the symptons with this AF to previous AF's and prays that any slight change signals that this time it's it. Rationally you know better but emotions run high and you can't help it. I know I've done tests before just because my AF symptons haven't been as pronounced as previous ones. I'm still praying for you though hun and sending lots of   . It must be so hard for DH's at times like this. They must feel in such a tricky position, they are upset too but try to hide it from us in case it upsets us even more, poor loves. I know my DH feels guilty because up til meeting him I had had some maternal feelings but as I wasn't in a relationship I'd got used to the idea that I wouldn't have any children, then he came along and bang - desperate need to have them! Keep telling him that even if we don't at least when I am too old to have any I know in my heart that at least I will have tried everything I could. Sending your DH some   too.

Wow - tarantula! One very brave lady, I'm not particularly scared of spiders but I don't think I could hold a tarantual, well I don't think I know I couldn't hold one. Good way to show your DD though, children do pick up so much from their parents, I know DSD is scared of spiders (no matter how small) as her mum is absolutely petrified of them. I'm sure she's picked up the vibe from her. Oh bless your DH, 6'4 and quivering like a jelly 

DH and DSD are swimming at the minute, I'm about to watch the F1 from Spain. Then it will picking up DSS from either his grandparents or his friends, back to his grandparents and then taking them back to their mums. So will probably be later on tonight before I'm back, hopefully catch up with you then hun.

Fingers crossed you get some shoes for DD today.

Take it easy and take care of yourself   

Hiya MV, hope you had a good Saturday and are having a fab Sunday.

Hello specialmum, hope you had a good time yesterday.

 to anyone else in the land of orange

oh, not sure about names, orange chatterers is good. I'll have a think and let you know Julie
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ladies...I had a lovely day!! taken out for a pub lunch then a few drinks then the cinema and then some more drinks haha it was very relaxing and he was lovely!!

I like something different for a name...mayb the ORANGE SPOTTERS lol or ORANGE NUTTERS hahaha

I wore my orange braclet yesterday too.. xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Good evening Orange Spotters          

New home, new name, quite exciting really.

Specialmum - So excited to hear what a lovely time you had. Not just a quick drink or a meal or the cinema, but all three. Glad to hear that he was really lovely too and it was really relaxing. Have you made any plans for meeting up again? Think the Orange Spotters is a great name - cheers hun.

Wendy - Doubt I'll be about later coz I am pooped now and I'm planning on having a lovely long soak in the bath (which I've really missed during my 2ww). I'm afraid that I am really sure that my AF will be here properly in the next few days. Won't go into gruesome details but I'm convinced. I am actually feeling better for having done the test this morning, but I know DH has taken it worse today. Like you say it is really hard on them too, because although they aren't physically going through it, they watch us and both DH and I were very sure this was the one! We've talked briefly this afternoon about whether we should take a month off tx and just ttc naturally but I'm not sure what I prefer yet. Thank you so much for all the 's, 's &  and for DH too. I know that I am coping better this time because of all the lovely ladies supporting us.

I never thought I would hold a tarantula but the opportunity arose, and lots of other ladies were holding it, so I thought I'd give it a go. It wasn't as creepy as I expected, but it stayed really still. If it had moved I would probably have wet myself . I've also flown a small airplane (Cessna 172A - 4 seater) after telling my DB's friend how much I'd love to fly when I was drunk one night, and he took DH and I up. That was the biggest adrenaline rush ever. Then last October I did a high ropes course at Center Parcs - basically climbing in between trees doing challenges - and I'm scared of heights. Another good adrenaline rush. I know I sound like a right bighead now, but it's all about trying to conquer the fears that were established in my childhood that I don't want to pass onto DD. Plus after spending over 3 months in a wheelchair I have done my very best to make use of my mobility.

I hope that DH and DSD enjoyed their swimming and you enjoyed the F1. Hope also that DSS had a nice time with his grandparents and friends. It was actually a really nice day weather-wise in the end. Couple of light showers this evening but beautiful sunshine for the rest of the day. Hope it stays nice whilst you take DSS and DSD back to their mums.

We managed to get 2 pairs of shoes for DD - one leather "best" pair and a pair of doodles which are good for playing. Because of her ankle problems we have to be quite careful with what she can wear. Clarks village at Street can be really hit and miss, but it was good today - I even got a pair of £80 Merrells for £29.99 and then I had a voucher for 1/3 off which was great. DD was so good whilst we were there that we let her go on the carousel and she loved it. The weather was so nice we even grabbed some food for a picnic on the way home.

Gosh, this is such a me-me-me post. I'm so sorry ladies.

MV/Bok/Jessie Sue - Hope you all had lovely weekends and hope to hear from you soon.

's & 's to everyone.


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi girls, just a little quick message as I'm for having a bath and then bed for an early start tomorrow, 

Julie hon, I'm so sorry your af is on its way, I really thought this month might have worked especially as you were feeling different and had the bleeding early, sorry hon,    

Wendy, hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the youngsters    

A new thread and a new name, yes it is quite exciting and it makes you all seem more 'real' now with our own little spot   I'm really happy to go with any of the names, I'll have a think tonight/tomorrow and see if I come up with anything and pop on properly after work hopefully.

Hi to Specialmum and anyone else, take care, , happy Monday, Mv


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Specialmum - really pleased you had such a good time yesterday and he was a nice man. Have you any further plans to meet? I like the orange spotters for a name too.

Julie - Hope you managed to get your nice long relaxing bath. So sorry that you definitely think AF is on her way. Take it easy for the next couple of days and take time to get used to the idea before you deciding which way to go next.

You're a proper little daredevil aren't you? Tarantula's, high ropes, flying planes. You're a brave lady conquering your fears and your DH and DD should be very proud of you. I think you're right, a lot of us don't appreciate what we do have and what we can do until we can't do it.

Glad you managed to get some shoes for DD and at discount too, we like discounts. Picnic sounds lovely. If you don't mind me asking what kind of problems does she have with her ankles (feel free to tell me to mind my own)

Had a good day thank you, DSD and DH had a great time swimming, think it will become a regular feature of their weekends with us. DSD used to be quite scared of the water but now throws herself in the deep end with apparent ease. DSS had a good time staying at his grandparents last night, he and his grandad played pontoon- apparently DSS won £1,000 from his grandad but fortunately grandad won it ack  . Unfortunately it was bad weather on the way down to their mums, really bad rain and some lighning, fortunately for me DH drives down and I drive back and it cleared up quite a lot by the time we came back. Such a shame after a quite pleasant day yesterday.

MV - hope you had a nice bath too. We had a lovely weekend thank you, always enjoy it when they come up, they're lovely kids.

Fee - how are you? Soon be May are you getting excited?

Hope you all have good days at work tomorrow, Julie will be thinking of you hun  

 and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehehe like the name..who thought of that then..must be a clever brilliant person!     

Yes im hoping to meet up with him soon, he doesnt live local but we will have to wait and see!!!

Julie hun hope u alright!! xxxxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Just a quick one from me, late in from work and just off to make my tea, lasagne (not from scratch, cheating using Dolmio sauce or as MIL calls it Del Monte )

Julie - hope you're ok today hun and if you did go to work all was ok    

Special mum - Indeed a clever brilliant person  . Hope you aren't waiting too long before meeting up with him again.

MV - Hope your day at work went ok.

Fee - Hiya hun

Jessie sue - how you doing chick?

take care every one

hugs and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh, you lovely orange spotters you . Thank you for all your kind words. Good job I'm feeling stronger today or I'd be  again.

Specialmum - Must be a real orangey clever bod to think of it . Oh yeah, it was you. How is it going at your parents now?

WendyD - I had a lovely soak in the bath - read my book and then sorted out my horrendously hairy legs. . Come to think of it, they were a bit like those tarantula's legs. . I predict my AF will arrive on Wed/Thurs - day 25/26 for me. The tough thing is that I am still having lots of symptoms - weird taste in my mouth, sicky feelings - but I know nothing good is going to come from it. I'm beginning to think we might have a month off and DH and I might try and get some pennies together to have a weekend away together without DD. The i-l's usually have her for a weekend every year, and we've not been away together since last Spring so it's about due. I certainly don't mind you asking about her ankles. She is seeing a paediatric physiotherapist again in May, but has hyperflexibility in her joints and it's given her problems with her ankles/knees and legs. She has little knock knees and is a bit pigeon toed and her ankles roll inwards if she wears slippers or shoes that don't support her ankles properly. Every evening before bed she does some exercises to help strengthen her leg muscles and hopefully it won't be more than that. It's all in the genes though - I was flat footed and had special shoes/insoles and did years of physio to cure it, and DH has hyperflexible joints. It means long term that it's really easy to break bones and they've said she shouldn't really do ballet or gymnastics.

I loved hearing that your DSS played pontoon with his grandad - I used to do the same with mine and I still love playing cards, though sadly not with my grandparents any more. Sorry to hear the weather was so foul when you drove them back home though. I really don't like motorway driving in heavy rain and especially during a storm.

MV - I hope you enjoyed your bath too hun.

Bok - Hope you are OK hun, haven't seen you about for a while. .

Fee - PM'd you and posted on our other thread.  

Jessie Sue - How are you doing? X

Well, I'm going to try and get an early night after a very long day at work today and another early morning wake up (5am again). Hope you all have lovely day's tomorrow, and I'll be back on in the evening.

's & 's to everyone.


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey Julie -


Julie Wilts said:


> Come to think of it, they were a bit like those tarantula's legs. .


  

Glad you had a nice relaxing bath, can't beat reading a good book in the bath, stay in there for ages and come out looking like an old prune!! 

So sorry you feel that AF is on her way still, you going to test again or just leave it? A weekend away with DH will be lovely for you, any idea where or are you not bothered? Sometimes it's just the time you get to spend together rather than the location.

Aw bless little DD (have to confess I had to look it up on the internet  ). Hope she keeps up with her exercises and fingers crossed it isn't any more than that she has to do.

My mum bought me a pack of cards with a booklet about all sorts of games to play and I keep meaning to look at it but never get round to it. When I've been on holiday with my friend and her parents we usually play some card games but my memory is rubbish and I can never remember the rules when we get back  . When I used to stop at my grandma's I used to go to the whist drive with her and help one of the ladies make tea in a huge tea urn! I'd forgotten about that til now, brought a smile to my face remembering it 

Hope work went well for you today (it'll be Tuesday before you read this!)   

Night night MV, jessiesue, specialmum, fee

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies

Hope everyone had nice days but the weather has been pants today.

Unfortunately my AF arrived horribly last night and has been horrendous today. She really is an evil old witch to me these days.

Work was really busy and that was without our Manager's around. At least that's my working week done now.

I'm fairly sure we are going to have a month off before our last IUI. I need to get myself mentally stronger again, because t.b.h. this last week has just been too much. The clinic are happy for me to wait a month, so that's all ok.

Would love to know how you are all doing, and what you've been up to, and what you've got planned so I can focus on other people instead of me for a change.

XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

Just been reading back and not a clue how I posted twice last night! Can't even blame it on the  as I never touched a drop!!

Julie, julie, julie   - so sorry hun that the nasty evil witch has turned up properly . If you want to wait and the clinic are happy for you to wait then that's probably the best idea for you hun. Give yourself time to get your head round it all.

Weather has been quite pleasant up here, fairly mild for a change. One of the ladies in our department is moving to another on Thursday so a few of the girls went out at dinner to a local pizzeria (any excuse!!!) . All had pasta apart from Miss Awkward here who had pizza . Bit naughty and shared a nice bottle of Rose wine but here were four of us sharing it  . Only problem was I could have gone to sleep this afternoon and in my little corner very nearly did .

DH has had day off today (he works weekends sometimes so gets days off in week in lieu) and he's taken a load of stuff to the tip so that's good, we can now actually get into our garden shed properly. His BIL helped him move a lot of stuff from the in-laws and has offered to take DSS to the Lakes for us in the May half term. He is going to a caravan with his friend and family and we were supposed to be running him up on the Saturday, however DH has to work Saturday afternoon and needs the car so it would have meant a very early morning, dropping DSD somewhere (not fair to drag her two hours there and two hours back when we had to do a two hour trip the night before from Coventry), rushing back and DH going to work. Anyway DH was mentioning this and asking if either his parents or sister and BIL wouldn't mind looking after DSD when BIL said he'd take DSS up for us on the back of his motorbike!!!! DSS would love it.

We are trying to work out what we will be doing this bank holiday weekend, not sure if we will got out for the day somewhere or just go get some food and drinks locally.

Got to dash as DH is cooking tea as we speak, spagetti with meatballs in tomato sauce, he's done it once before and it was very nice.

Hi fee, MV, special mum, jessie sue

Hopefully catch you later tonight

hugs and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh julie hun im so sorry!! yeh take some time out and u never know the break might b just what u need,        

Wendy hehe dont worry about the posting but have a glass tonight and see what happens! 

Im good girls...just saw its day 49 of cycle though so wasnt impressed but i have provera so possibley begin that on saturday if no signs...

As for my dating haha its fun....all good there too.

My ex is still finding this all hard and has been a bit of pain! Ive got an appointment tomorrow about my housing situation so fingers crossed! i might wear my orange bracelet and use my orange bag for luck!!

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Feehilyfan - Right back at you lovely lady.   . XXX

Wendy - Thanks honey. Glad you had a lovely meal out. I think I might have a glass of something this evening - I hardly ever drink these days, but just feel like it tonight. Sounds like DSS is going to have a lovely half term. Hope the weather is really nice so he can get out and about and have some fun whilst he's there. We need to excavate our garage sometime soon as well, coz it's got a real mess in there since we last did it. DH just stands in the side door to it and kind of throws things from the door. . Unfortunately I'm working Monday so DH will be at home with DD on Monday. Not sure what they are going to do - guess it depends on the weather. Your dinner sounds yummy. My DH won't be home from work till late tonight so DD and I had pasta and sauce for tea together. Except, she only ate about 4 mouthfuls and then wouldn't eat any more, so she's gone to bed hungry.

Well, I'm hoping to be awake enough for the quiz tonight.

Hello to MV/Bok/Jessie Sue/SpecialMum
XXXXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi again ladies

Specialmum - ive take on board your words of wisdom and am sat here with a glass of white wine  . Weightwatchers tomorrow morning so if I haven't lost anything it's your fault  (nothing to do with the pizza and wine at dinner  ). Sorry to hear the ex is being a bit of pain in the , maybe he was hoping that if he agreed to a separation you'd realise what you were missing and go rushing back to him?! He'll get over it, he has to.

Julie - our understairs cupboard is like your garage - open the door, throw it in, shut door and run  .
Hope DH and DD get nice weather on Monday -  to you having to work.

Hope you do well on the quiz, not sure if I'll be on chat room later, off to watch second part of Waking the Dead at 2100 and then it might be straight to the land of nod for me.

Might not get much chance to be on tomorrow but will be thinking of you hun and sending you 
 .

Night night everybody

hugs and x x x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon orange ladies

Just a quick   for Julie

 special mum, mv, jessie sue, fee
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello ladies 

Specialmum - Hope you appointment went ok about your housing situation. Like Wendy said, I'm sorry to hear your ex is being a bit of a pain, maybe he's just realising what he's lost especially with you out and about dating. Any plans for any more dates yet?

Jessiesue/Bok/MV/Fee - Hello ladies, hope you are all ok today.

WendyD -  about your understairs cupboard. We have some spaces like that too - as well as our garage. Despite moving to a bigger house nearly 2 years ago, there still isn't room for everything. Hope you enjoyed your glass of wine last night; I didn't have anything, partly because I've just started a stinky cold and think alcohol probably isn't going to help. DH is tee-total these days so there's never much point in opening a bottle just for me. I had fun in the quiz last night - it was all a bit chaotic because there were so many people in there to start with. Not sure how well I did, but I'm sure it's not as good as last week. DH really enjoys helping out with it too.

Well, I'm wondering what plans you lovely ladies have for the bank holiday weekend? Anything exciting? We really need to phone some friends and book to go and see them. Now I've got a month off, I need to get some stuff planned onto the calendar.

Catch up later ladies.
XXXX


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls, I thought I'd lost you all so very pleased to have located you - I'm not very technologically advanced at times and got a bit muddled  

Julie, these are for you       I hope you begin to feel a little better and I'm so sorry af was so awful, it can be just so draining and then on top of all the disappointment it becomes almost unbearable for a bit but hopefully things will seem a little brighter soon  

WendyD, a few glasses of wine just sounds divine, I haven't started drinking again since the m/c as I kept thinking I'll be starting treatment again very soon but the reality is that it'll probably be a few months, I tried to ring the clinic again today but couldn't get anyone   Anyway enjoy them and have a wee one for me 

Hope things get a little easier for you Specialmum and happy dating 

Hi to Bokbabe, Feehily, jessie and everyone else 

Take care and chat soon, MV


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening ladies 

MV - . How lovely to hear from you & thank you so much for all those cuddles. I seem to be really up and down at the moment - feel stronger one minute and then wobbly the next. DH and I have been talking about booking a weekend at a B&B on Exmoor (which is one of my fave places in this country) in a couple of weekend's time. The i-law's offer to have DD for a weekend each year so we can get some grown up QT together, and I think we're going to take them up on the offer.

How are you feeling now my lovely? Apart from frustrated that your clinic didn't call back today. . When my clinic called me back today the lady I spoke to very helpfully said (after I said that I felt certain that my baked bean had fertilised and tried to implant but then it hadn't worked) "well, I guess it could just be that it wasn't meant to work this time".     

Do you have any plans for the May Day weekend? I'm working on the Monday which is a bit pants, but I've heard that the weather is meant to get better for the weekend.

Hello to everyone else - Feehilyfan/Jessie Sue/WendyD/Bokbabe (actually we've not heard from Bokbabe for a while - hope you are ok hun?). ^cuddle up^.

Ladies - big thank you from me for being so lovely this week during my "wobbly" times. The world of orange is a fabulous one.
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening my lovely orange ladies

Julie -   . Hope you're feeling ok today. What a thoroughly lovely woman you spoke to at the clinc - NOT   . You'd think they'd have a bit more tact and diplomacy wouldn't you.

I've never been to Exmoor but I've heard that it is a really beautiful place. I hope you manage to get into your B&B and have a nice relaxing bit of you and DH time. I know you love DD dearly but it will do you both a bit of good to be together for a couple of days.

MV - hello dear - you can have a  too. Glad you found us, if you hadn't of me and Julie were going to send a cyber search party out for you  . Think we might have to organise one for bokbabe!

Sorry it sounds like it could be a few months before you can start treatment again. I know it's doesn't help you any but I'm sure the time will fly  

Well it's been/being (I can never get the right one!) busy at work today. Walked to the in-laws this evening. I'm in the middle of cooking tea (DH is in the bath). We're having ribeye steak, roast baby potato's and salad.

Still not too sure what we are doing this weekend. DH has to work on Saturday but I think Sunday we may just walk up to our local town centre, get something to eat and have a few drinks and then stroll back home.

Hello Jessiesue, specialmum, fee, hope you are all ok. Bokbabe - hello?

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Oooo Wendy 

Was worried there wasn't going to be any orangeyness today. .

Hello everyone else - Specialmum/JessieSue/Bok/MV/Feehilyfan .

Talking of orangeyness - I had a jaffa cake today and it was yummy - especially the smashing orangey bit !

Feeling better today and I don't really know why. DD has been quite a handful today and DH has come home from work with man flu . The in-laws have happily agreed to have DD for a weekend for us, and I've e-mailed the B&B that I fancy staying at. I first stayed on Exmoor when I was a baby (apparently, coz I don't remember ), and since then I've been back camping there quite a lot. Before we had DD my DH and I used to camp there several times a year and did lots of lovely walking around there. We even had friends who ran a tea rooms there, so used to get and see them whilst we were down. We did take DD to Lynton on holiday when she was about 18mths but obviously didn't get to go hillwalking at all. I'm always happy when I've got my walking boots on and some fantastic scenery to take in. I am really keen to get back to the Doone Valley (from were Lorna Doone was based) because it's always felt like a sort of magic place to me. It's a few years since I've been there so I hope the magic still holds. Just hope the weather is kind to us. .

Sorry that work has been so busy for you this week and I hope you have a really lovely relaxing weekend to make up for it. Such a shame that your DH has to work Saturday, but hope you have a lovely time on Sunday together. I think the weather is going to make our choices for us.

Your dinner sounds lovely - we had chicken/cous-cous/salad which was yummy.

We certainly need Bok back, and to know how Jessie Sue is getting too. At least with Specialmum/MV posting this week it's not just been the Wendy and Julie show .

Enjoy your evening.
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Good morning orange ladies (we sound like we've been tango'd! )

Ohh jaffa cakes, I like them. Try not to buy them because I could sit and eat one after another to the packet is gone - just as well there aren't that many in a packet 

Hope the feeling better continues for you and   to DH for his man flu. Hopeless aren't they?! I really hope you can get yourself booked in somewhere, nice scenery and some walking sounds lovely. We don't get much proper walking in a DH works funny hours but it always feels so invigorating when you do get chance. My adrenalin rush a few years ago was to go walking in Scotland near Oban and I climbed a Munroe - boy was i shattered when I got to the top but oh it was sooo worth it. The views were stunning.

I think the weather is supposed to be half decent  it is. Will be nice just to tootle off to local park and have a walk there or potter about the garden.

Hope bokbabe is ok, unusual not to hear from her for so long. Hope Jessie sue and her little twins are doing well.

Hello MV and special mum.

Well back to the grindstone but only until 1400   .

Hope you're all having a good day and catch you later tonight

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning Orange Spotters 

Supposed to be cracking on with my chores, but thought I'd check in first whilst I have a little snack and a drink.

I am so surprised that DH has made it to work today. Did say he's only going to stay till lunchtime though. He didn't end up milking it too much last night, but it was another restless and he snored again . Glad we aren't planning on going away this weekend.

Ooooh .... I've been to Oban years ago. We stayed several times in a little village called Ballachulish near Fort William when we were children and I loved it up there. When DD is older I'd love to go back, but its just too long a drive for her now. Guess it's not so bad from Leeds.

Like you, I think we'll just tootle somewhere local if the weather is ok for a bit. I did buy some paint tester pots this morning, and quite fancy getting the dining room painted. It's not that big, and the white gloss and ceiling don't need doing, so it shouldn't take that long.

I'm a bit worried about Bok too - think I'll check out when she last logged in and send her a pm. Wonder when Jessie Sue is having her next scan?

Well, I must get off my  and do something before DH gets back from work. Hope you have a lovely day - thank goodness you only have to work till 2pm today.

Catch up later,
XXXX


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Orange Ladies!!

OMG, I have been trying to post this all morning, but it keeps getting stuck on "fetching preview"   Trying again now...

I definitely deserve a  for being AWOL for soooo long!!! I am sooo sorry  I cannot believe that it has been that long that we even have a new home and a new name   A great name too, I might add!!!

I have been keeping an eye on you all, big   to *Julie* for AF  Sorry for not being here for you this week ^smack^

My AF turned up on CD 49 ( ) was keeping  that our miracle had happened, but turns out it was just the drugs from our tx playing havoc with my cycle 
The good thing about the  coming is that I now have my dates for Norway YAYYYYYYYYY!! I am on the pill from now, metformin from June and then down regging from July and over to Norway on 14th August   Can't wait!!
We've also had a bit of bad news, as our cat has been diagnosed with Hyperthryroidism and will either have to be on tablets for the rest of her life or have an operation  She is approx 16 yrs old (we don't know exact age as she is a rescue cat) and so we don't want to put her through the trauma of an op, but she absolutely detests taking tablets, so it's a bit like a rock and a hard place!

Hope you all have a good long weekend, we too are going to potter around locally, am 'ing for good weather!

Love to all orange lovelies, Wendy, Julie, Specialmum, MV, Fee, Jessie  

Bok xx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Bok 

How lovely to hear from you & so glad you are ok. You certainly don't need to apologise for going AWOL, just so long as you are ok. We do worry about our orange gals. 

I've had some problems posting today but thought it was just down to my computer, but maybe it's not.

CD49 - OMG - no wonder you were  that it was a miracle.  to the drugs for doing that to you. Like you say, at least now you have your AF, you have been able to sort out the next tx. Great news about having dates for Norway now. .

 to hear about your cat though hun . I totally understand about not wanting put her through an op (our cat is 12 yrs old) and it's a nightmare trying to get them to take tablets. We've tried everything with ours - hiding inside food etc, but she always seems to fish them out. I hope you manage to find a way to get them into her.

Hope you have a lovely weekend and thank you so much for posting to let us know you are ok.
.
XXXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say i have now lost my first stone!! So pleased....Things have been hard recently but i have just been told i can have some help with rent so hopefully now i can really look into a place!!

Going to use my orange bag and bracelet alot as its giving me so much luck!! Hey and u wanna know something funny...Now the sun is here my hair is looking orange too!    Have a look at my piccy below!!! HOW ORANGE IS MY ORA? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Specialmum 

Oh, this is turning out to be a much better week than I ever expected.  Bok has her date for Norway and now you are sounding much chirpier too.  

 on losing a whole stone hun   - that is a huge achievement and you should be so proud of yourself.  With everything that has been going on, it would have been so easy to comfort eat, but you've done so well.  No wonder you are getting male attention  .

What a beautiful picture you take too - and WOW you are right about an orange aura.  You are positively glowing. 

My hair is orangey too - well it was really ginger when I was younger but now most people call it strawberry blonde (although I still call it ginger).

Hope you have some nice things to look forward to this weekend & great news about getting some help with your rent too.  I'm sure it will be lovely to get some of your own space again.
XXXXX


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hunni!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

I go away for one afternoon and I come back on you're all on!!

Bokbabe - lovely to hear from you hun, like Julie said there's no need to apologise as long as you're ok.  to AF coming but WOOHOO a date for Norway, you must be so excited  .

Aw your poor cat, hope you manage to find a way to sneak the tablets to her. Always difficult to know what to do for the best.

Julie - hello chick, did you manage to get your chores done or did you   . My friend at work was decorating her room earlier and she said she had loads of test pots all over the wall  . I loved it in Scotland. I'm going to Edinburgh in June with my mum but no walking involved. It's a local coach company and it includes some time in Brittania and to the an RHS garden (forgotten the name of it!)

specialmum -  a stone, that's fantastic hun. You look gorgeous in your photo, orange aura obviously suits you!

Well we went to the farm shop this afternoon and got a whole load of stuff for the freezer. Then cleaned the bathroom and am now contemplating the ironing! don't really want to but I figure the more I can get done tonight the less I have to do over bank holiday weekend   

Hope you all have a fab evening

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Wendy ,

Yep, it's no longer the Wendy and Julie double act .  If Jessie Sue would pop in to let us know how she is, we would be complete.

I've done loads of chores, but still not as much as I would have liked to get done (I always expect too much of myself).  Done some washing, cleaned all the bathrooms, dusted upstairs, tidied all round, folded and packed away loads of DD's clothes which she's outgrown, packed loads of my old clothes away for the clothing bank, went out for a walk to get a lottery ticket (a girl can dream), did the dishwasher, dug out the paintbrushes and changed the extractor filter .......... still want to give the kitchen a really good going over and need to hoover.  Phew. 

I put lots of tester squares all over the wall and decided the best colour is the one which was already on there.  .  There are quite a few marks on the wall so it needs freshening up, but I do like the colour and it goes well with our curtains and furniture.

Oooh, I'd love to go to Edinburgh, hope you have a lovely time there - let me know what you think of it, and maybe DH and I will get a city break there sometime.  We've got a fab farm shop locally too, but it's much too easy to spend huge amounts of money.  I supposed it's worth doing the ironing so you have more time this weekend to relax.  I've actually not got any ironing to do tonight  - but by tomorrow there will be today's washing & 2 loads of sheets (I'm going to change all the sheets tomorrow).  Hope the weather will be nice so I can actually get them out on the line.

Hope you have a lovely evening (even if it includes ironing  ).

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, 
XXXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Julie

Not as much as you would have liked ! I'm tired out just reading it all  . I need to go through my wardrobes and sort out some old clothes, far too much in there.

Bless you for still wanting the colour that's there, mind you as the old saying goes, 'if it aint broke don't fix it'  

We went to Edinburgh about 20 years to the Edinburgh Tatoo, we really enjoyed it then, went to Holyrood Palace and the castle then. It's a nice city and not too big so you can easily get to everywhere. Only problem was that it was very busy then because of the Tatoo but still very nice. I'll definitely let you know how it goes this time round.

Snap, I'd thought of doing the bedding too if the weather is good, heard tomorrow is supposed to be better than Sunday.

Hope you have a good evening hun.

 jessiesue, mv, bokbabe, specialmum and fee

 and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Girls!!

I was going to crack open a bottle of wine tonight..ITs great not ttc cos i can drink again and funnily ive found i enjoy it     

But unfortunitly im suffering with really bad acidiy! 

My next aim is the 11lbs then a further 1st 2lbs....Feels like it may happen now which is a great feeling!! Plus the orange is working for me again cos i have been told i can get a VERY good amount towards a private letting so Flat shopping here i come!!!!!

Oh and a certain gentleman has hinted on making sure theres a spare drawer for his boxers and toothbrush!! 

Have a great weekend girls xxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening ladies

Specialmum - fantastic news about financing a private letting - flat shopping that'll be exciting. Lots of nice new stuff for your own new little home (with extra drawer space obviously )

 julie, mv, bokbabe, jessiesue and fee

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning my lovely orange ladies 

Think we are heading off to the coast for the day (not quite sure till the in-laws wake up) so thought I'd pop in early to say hi. .

Specialmum - How exciting .... looking around for a new pad. You'll actually need less drawer space now .... as your clothes are all smaller and will keep getting smaller . Sounds like you are at a really positive turning point and I hope that this is where all your dreams really start. . I was thinking I could have a little drinky-poos as I'm not on my 2ww and having a month off, but actually really don't fancy it at the moment.

Wendy - Morning hun, hope you've woken up to a sunny day (well actually it's 07.56 so I hope you haven't even woken up yet). Had quite a nice evening after I logged off FF - started another knitting project and this time it's going to be very testing as I'm not really very good. I've got the wool/pattern for a fluffy little cardigan/coat for DD. Then I had a soak in the bath. I'm desparate to carry on with the house chores and preferably get painting in the dining room, but DH and DD are keen to go out for the day. Guess it makes sense to get out and about today when the weather is supposed to be ok, although it looks pants at the moment.

I'll pop back in this evening to see how everyone is, and if they've had fun.
Lots of love to everyone (Bok/JessieSue/MV/Fee too) 
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Good afternoon ladies

Julie - oohhh a day at the seaside, hope you had a lovely day and the weather stayed nice for you. It's lovely and sunny here. Glad you had a nice relaxing evening. Are you mad  knitting? You can buy cardigans in the shops don't you know  

I've had a nice relaxing day so far, breakfast in bed watching tv, bit of washing but we don't count that, a nice long walk and just debating whether to mow the lawns or not or risk leaving that til tomorrow.

Hi specialmum, jessiesue, mv, bokbabe and fee. Hope you're all having nice weather wherever you are and having a nice day

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Afternoon my lovely orange ladies,

Well, we didn't make it to the beach. DD was quite naughty eating breakfast so DH said we couldn't go. . Actually, it was no bad thing because it means I've got all the chores done, which leaves tomorrow free to paint the dining room. Picked up the paint this morning, got the veg for tomorrow's roast, took all the recycling to the centre, stripped the beds and changed the sheets, hoovered and we even had time to go out for a picnic at a local lake and DD had a little ride on her bike until she fell off.

Thought I had best post quickly now, because we've invited the i-l's over to play cards this evening. At least that gives me an excuse not to do the ironing tonight . There's a little pile now, but it'll just have to wait till tomorrow night.

Knitted a few more rows of the cardigan/coat for DD and it's looking pretty cute. This is the easy bit of it though .... wait till I have to shape the shoulders ... it's bound to end in tears . I know you can buy cardigans for probably less than it costs to get the wool, but I enjoy doing it and it keeps my mind active whilst watching boring tv in the evenings. It's quite relaxing actually. If this works out ok, then the wool will only have cost £4 so that's ok.

Breakfast in bed watching tv - haven't done that in years. Sound lovely. . Long walk sounds fab as well. Wonder if you've left the lawns or not? We had a small shower this afternoon, but thankfully not enough to spoil my sheets drying on the line. It's clouding over again and looks like it's going to rain.

Hope everyone has lovely evenings, and I'll catch up again tomorrow.
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening lovely orange ladies

Julie - sorry you didn't get to the coast - bless little DD! Nice that you managed to get your chores done though. Sounds like a busy day again for you today, nice that you had chance for a picnic by the lake. Poor little DD falling off her bike.

Have you definitely decided to keep the same colour then? I've heard other people say that knitting is relaxing but I'm not sure if I'd have the patience  . Mind you I haven't tried it so maybe I should just to see.

I got some more washing done today and like you did the bedding, it dried really quick so I've been really good and ironed it too  . And yes, I did mow the lawns or lawn to be specific. I did the one that's most on show   

Hope you have a good evening at the i-laws

 bokbabe, mv, jessiesue, fee and special mum

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Morning orange ladies (Wendy/Special Mum/MV/Bok/Jessie Sue/Fee), 

Thought I'd pop in quickly before I start decorating. I've just taken down the curtains and unscrewed all the power points/light switches/tie backs etc and cleared the room (trying to be quiet as DH is still asleep). We've decided to keep the same colour because we prefer it to anything else we've tried.

Well, Wendy is the ironing  then this week. My sheets also got really dry, but are just sat in the ironing pile for tonight. Had a lovely game of cards with the in-laws though, so had a lovely excuse not to get the iron out. We all ate far too much choccy though while they were here - I got out some leftover Xmas chocs and some we had been bought for our anniversary, plus some mini eggs for easter. Must be good today to make up for it.

And Wendy is the mowing  too . Lawns or the one that's most on show - where do you live? Stately home? . We have a small bit of lawn in this house (had more in our old house), but have 2 large patio areas, which is great for DD to play on. We spent quite a bit of time since we moved in re-designing the garden - we have a 4 bed house, but the garden isn't that big, and they had put in SO many plants/shrubs it looked half the size it was. We took out lots of plants/shrubs and left all the perimeter trees/shrubs for screening, then just put back in some smaller shrubs in front. We just need to turf the area where we removed everything. Hopefully that will get done very soon. I didn't used to like gardening, but like knitting, it seems to be something that comes with age. Just never seem to have the time/weather to do it though.

Hope everyone has nice relaxing days planned today.
Will pop in again this evening to find out what you've all been up to (more likely to see no-ones posted because you've all been busy ).

's & 's


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

 Julie

How's the decorating going? It always seems to take me longer than I plan for 

Glad you had a good night,mmmm choccy. Haven't had any choc for a while, I daren't get any in the house as I know I'll eat lots and lots of it 

Stately Home , I wish. I'd have a gardener if I did, preferably one young, attractive and with a nicely toned bod   . Think you're right with gardens, sometimes less is definitely more. If everything is crowded in you can't appreciate the colours or the beauty of the plants/flowers. I quite like gardening once I get into it. We've got our house on the market at the minute and when we eventually do get a new house I'd like to plan the garden properly so there is always a bit of colour in it. 

We've had a nice relaxing day today. DH was supposed to be working again but he took the day off so that was a nice suprise. We watched the boxing that he taped last night, had dinner and then went out for a drive. Just pointed the car and went, mystery trip. We are quite lucky that we don't have to go far until we hit countryside, some stunning views even in the rain!

Back home now to blackberry and apple crumble with custard and a nice in front of the TV.

 mv, specialmum, bokbabe, jessie sue and fee. Hope you've all had a good day and no rain!

 and x x x


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

girls, hope you are all well, sorry I have deserted you again this week but my mums brother has been really ill and it is not looking good. Anyway we have been down at home and only just back this evening . Will have to see how things go over the next few days although mum is feeling better as he was in good form and talking this morning and he recognised her etc. He is old and has been ill for a few weeks but it is pretty difficult to watch anyone decline so quickly and slip further away as the days go by.

I hope you are all well and enjoying the sun, I'll catch up properly again soon, love MV x


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Oranges 

*MV*, big   's coming your way, hope your uncle is doing better  , what an awful thing to go through, watching a loved one slip away 

*Julie*, how did the decorating go hun? All to plan 

*Wendy*, glad you got to chill out yesterday and that DH had the day off, it's soooo good to spend time together isn't it? 

We took it easy too, only going out to Street where there's Clarkes shopping village and it has loads of factory shops like Monsoon, Next, Clarkes (duh!), M&S etc and we got a bit of retail therapy done! Now DH is busy putting up some wardrobes and I keep expecting to hear him swear and chuck the hammer about, but nothing yet 

Just got an email from my sis in SA telling me that her and her DH are officially TTC as of this month  I've known this day was imminent for awhile now as they have been married for a year, but I still dread her getting pg immediately or after only a few months. I know it makes me a horrid sister  and everyone deserves to have an easy time of it, but I can't help the way I feel  It's particularily nasty of me as she has been so supportive through the tx we've had  I'm I a really bad person girls?

Hope you're all well and hey to Specialmum, Fee (have you got your angels home yet?) and Jessie 

Bok xx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Afternoon lovely orange ladies

MV - so sorry to hear about your uncle, always a difficult time. Nice that he recognised your mum though, hopefully that will be a comfort to her  

bokbabe - retail therapy is always good. I'm sure that's why manufacturers of tools put rubber handles on, so when men get upset at putting bits together and throw stuff around it just bounces back  

Of course you're not a bad person hun, please don't be so harsh on yourself. I know she's supported you through your tx and you're feeling bad about how you're feeling right now toward her but you're only human and it's bound to affect you. Just because it's your sister doesn't mean she's exempt from how you're feeling. You're definitely not a bad person   

^wave Julie, how's the decorating going?

We've done a bit of retail therapy too, got the step kids (well mainly DSD not DSS - he's 14 and into XBox's!) a sand box and a big paddling pool for when they are here for the may half term week - hopefully we will get some nice days so they can spend time outside. Home for sausage and mash and then we're walking upto in-laws and on the way back stopping in a couple of pubs for a drink or two. Back to work tomorrow 

Hope you're all having a fab time.

 jessie sue, special mum and Fee

 and x x x


----------



## Jessie sue (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello ladies 

I hope you are all well. Sorry for being away so long but I have been so tired lately I have been coming home and collapsing ! DH has been an absolute star - I havent really had to lift a finger - but the house is in BAD need of cleaning top to toe   unfortunately particularly as SIL is coming for an inspection tour next Saturday !!  
All is well    so far with the little ones (or perky and pinky as DH calls them - deliberately the wrong way round as thats just him !)  
They measured 1.8cm and 1.7cm each last week and all being well I am nine weeks on weds (day after tomorrow)     
As its twins we have been offered the nuchal fold scan at 12 weeks as they cant do the downs tests via bloods. I have my dating scan either week 10 or 11 - saw the midwife today for my booking appointment and it feels like I still have the needle in my arm !!  
We are just hoping    and praying    that all continues ok for the next few weeks and then we will be able to relax a bit   

Julie - so sorry to hear AF turned up for you   - fingers firmly crossed for you for next time    

Wendy D - hope you are ok and have had a good BH weekend.

Everyone else - Bokbabe, MV, Specialmum and Feehily fan - hello and hope you are all well !!

Lots of     and      to you all


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening my lovely orangey ladies 

It's been like torture having to work today, knowing most of the country are relaxing and enjoying themselves. Couldn't wait to get home and log on to see how everyone has been. Had to do the tea, and get some ironing out the way first.

Jessie Sue - Nine weeks on Wed  - Wow that seems to have gone so fast, but suspect it hasn't for you. Definitely don't apologise for being tired and not being around - I remember my first trimester having to sleep each time I got home from work before I had the energy to cook tea. Just so long as you are looking after Perky, Pinky and yourself. Not long now till the dating scan - that will be so exciting to see them properly. . I'll say lots of  for you too, and hope you feel more relaxed soon.

Wendy -  about rubber handled tools so men can throw them around. I managed to get all the decorating done yesterday (well except from the gloss work, but then Rome wasn't built in a day or so they say). The lovely thing about having a 7-year-old house with no wallpaper is that it takes virtually no time to prep and not much time to paint. Our old 1960's house was a nightmare - layers of paper and really bad condition walls underneath. Oh, so your house is on the market at the moment ... how's it been going? I remember when ours was on the market 2 years ago, it was a nightmare trying to keep it all clean and tidy all the time - especially with DH and DD about. Glad you've had a relaxing couple of days, and hope you enjoyed your crumble and today's sausage and mash.

MV - So sorry to hear your Uncle is so poorly honey, it must be a really difficult time for you and your family. Lots and lots of 's and just pop in when you can. We'll be thinking about you and saying some  for you.

Bokbabe - Glad to hear you had a lovely time at Street - we were there last Sunday getting some shoes for DH. I find it a funny place, because sometimes I could spend a fortune there, and other times there seems to be nothing there at all. It's under an hour for us to get there, so we tend to go fairly often. Hope your DH is getting on ok with the wardrobes and hasn't hurt himself in the process. My DH hung a picture today  while I was at work. He's not exactly keen to do DIY. Don't be hard on yourself for your feelings about your Sis - I think we would all feel like that if we are honest. I'd never deny anyone the joy of having a baby, but it's so hard when you want it so badly yourself. I will be  that you both end up pg at the same time, so you can share the experience.

Specialmum/Feehilyfan & anyone else checking out the orange spotters ,
's & 's to everyone.


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening lovely orangey ladies 

Just a quick hello.

So where was everyone today?  Mad busy at work today, and as usual no chance to log on till this evening.  

Hope you are all ok, hoping to do quiz tonight so won't be around.
XXXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Evening orange ladies

JessieSue - lovely to hear from you chick, as Julie says no need to apologise you've got to look after yourself and perky and pinky - bless your DH for calling them that. SIL inspection eh! She'll just have to put up with the house the way it is, you've more important things to think about now.

9 weeks! I can't believe it's 9 weeks already. I bet you can't wait for your scan it will be so exciting to see your little babies. Lots of     for you all.

Julie - Hi hun.  to having to work yesterday, that's not fair. Glad you managed to get your decorating done. Know what you mean about bad walls, my last house was a nightmare, I daren't take wallpaper down in case the house came down with it! When we eventually move house I'm definitely going to get all the walls plastered so we can just paint everything.

It's going slow at the minute unfortunately. Not too bad keeping it clean and tidy (ish!) and fortunately estate agents always give us plenty of notice when there is a viewing so we always have chance to whip round with the hoover and spray plenty of polish everywhere   .

Hope you have fun in the quiz, did you find out where you finished last week?

 bokbabe, mv and fee

 and x x x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Evening Wendy 

Didn't think I'd have time for any personal's tonight, but lovely to find you are here.

Sorry to hear the house sale is going slow at the moment .... I think it's the same all over. I was an Estate Agent for 8 years, and my friend's hubby still is, and they are not having much luck trying to sell their house at the moment. Plastered walls are so much easier than wallpapered ones - I don't think I'd ever buy a house again with wallpaper - in fact one we looked at we immediately decided it was a no, because every room was wallpapered .... cloakroom, bathroom, kitchen and utility as well . It was an offence to the eyes. 

Not sure how I got on in the quiz last week - it was all really chaotic - we split into 2 teams because there was so many of us, then loads of people dropped out before the end. There's gonna be tighter controls tonight so it doesn't all get a bit mad. Subject tonight is 80's & 90's music .... not sure how I'm gonna get on, but it's usually a laugh.

Will let you know tomorrow how it goes.
XXXX


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello my lovely orange ladies

 Julie - bit frustrating with the house but we're lucky. DH bought this about 5 years ago when he split with his ex, I then sold mine 2 years ago, I made a substantial profit on mine so got a new car, went to Centre Parcs (!) and put a lot of it in an off set mortgage on this house so even though we've dropped price to help it sell we will still make some profit on it plus the capital that's in the offset so will be a in a good position when we do eventually buy another.

Hope the quiz went ok and wasn't as frantic as last weeks - 80's/90's music, think I'd be ok on 80's but rubbish on 90's.

Might be tomorrow when next get on as I'm at mums tonight.

Have a great evening.

 specialmum - any luck flat hunting?

 jessiesue, mv, bokbabe and fee

 and x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ladies!!

Well i saw this one bed house yesterday...it was very bright and airy...good size kitchen and lounge and a 3 door built in wardrobe in the bedroom!  But it is very expensive and even with assistance its alot with bills on top...So am having a good think.

My ex has told me he is now really looking into moving into another area (its where he grew up) so might not have to worry and keep this flat...its very cheap but its a hard decision cos i feel i need a fresh start..mmmmm lots to think about.

Wow having great weather lots of warm sunshine!!

Hope u are all alright..xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Wendy 

Sorry to hear its been frustrating with the house, but great to hear that financially things all stack up. We were very fortunate to make a healthy profit on our last house and I also inherited some money from my grandpa, which meant we could get a bigger house nearly 2 years ago. Hope you will have some luck soon. . Will you be moving very far?

Quiz was good again - think I did pretty well - in fact I was first to answer for a few questions. Will look forward to seeing the scores soon & getting lots of lovely bubbles.

I've got yoga tonight, so won't be about either. Hope you have a lovely time at your Mum's this evening & look forward to catching up tomorrow.

's & 's

 to anyone else reading ... Lots of love to Specialmum/Fee/Bokbabe/MV. Hope you are all enjoying some of the lovely weather.
XXXX

Ooooh Specialmum your post just popped up. Lots to think about like you say ... hard to decide what's best. One of my g/f's who separated from her DP looked at lots of houses and then ended up buying a house that her and her DP had lived in when they first moved here. Lots of people thought it was really  of her, but she feels safe there and knows the house really well. Hope you are enjoying that sunshine. XXXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139934.0

Lizzy xxx*


----------

